# SEPTEMBER 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *







This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th September Only,







*​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen

*







*Simply post your details and I will add you to the list*






 *Pinkcat x*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

daisyhayes, IVF, 1st September,  
Kez2010, IVF, 2nd September,  
Amy K, FET, 2nd September,  
marie57, ICSI, 2nd September,  
Grace1234, ICSI, 2nd September,  
longtimewaiting, FET, 2nd September,  
Fizzwizz, IVF, 2nd September,  
Saucy Sailoress, ICSI, 3rd September,  
katiecookie, IVF, 3rd September,  
danniwales, IVF, 4th September,  
Deborah Dora, DE FET, 4th September,  
NatalieSweeney, ICSI, 5th September,  
girlyhalfwit, NFET, 5th September,  
JoWill65, IVF, 5th September,  
Michelle1799, IVF, 5th September,  
Scattykat, Clomid, 5th September,  
Ipps73, IVF, 5th September,  
blt, ICSI, 6th September,  
lola33, IVF, 6th September,  
Eyeore, IVF, 7th September,  
Jules40, ICSI, 7th September,  
MrsJC, ICSI, 8th September,  
CarylR, IVF, 8th September,  
SuperKitty, IVF, 8th September,  
Princess H, IVF, 9th September,  
Hevan81, ICSI, 9th September,  
noahsark, DE, 9th September,  
Kuki2010, FET, 10th September,  
Ranunkel, ICSI, 10th September,  
Honeybear17, ICSI, 11th September,  
Diamonds18, ICSI, 12th September,  
Molly79, ICSI, 13th September,  
Twizzy, FET, 13th September,  
PocketRocket, ICSI, 13th September,  
eeyore11, IVF, 13th September,  
Summerbelle, ICSI, 13th September,  
chelle79, ICSI, 13th September,  
Fairybelle, IVF, 14th September,  
Shegt, FET, 14th September,  
maisiemoo, IVF, 14th September,  
Janieh, IVF, 14th September,  
Lillyan, DEIVF, 14th September,  
Charlie28, IVF, 15th September,  
Cov Kid, DEIVF, 18th September,  
ANGELA29A, ICSI, 19th September,  
cruicky2, ICSI, 19th September,  
TWEETY29, ICSI, 21st September,  
Bonbers, ICSI, 21st September,  
Clomper, IVF, 21st September,  
kerry, ICSI, 21st September,  
jo185, IUI, 23rd September,  
aussieinengland, IVF, 23rd September,  
MyTTCstory, DEIVF, 23rd September,  
Mrs.khan, IVF, 23rd September,  
Thomas09, IVF, 23rd September,  
sifi1978, DIVF, 24th September,  
passenger42, DIVF, 26th September,  
carol69, DFET, 26th September,  
LJyorkshire, IVF, 26th September,  
misha69, IVF, 27th September,  
redx, IUI, 28th September,  
CCrossed Fingers, IVF, 28th September,  
EmmaLily, IVF, 28th September,  
Lillyputt, ICSI, 28th September,  
Chrisgib, ICSI, 29th September,  
tigge66, IVF, 29th September,  
pinkyshell, ICSI, 30th September,  
[/csv]
​


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hi there,  I'm gonna be having my EC over the next few days (will find out which day for sure tomo), and I suspect the ET will be around next Saturday, which will make my test date about 3rd Sept (my clinic makes you wait to test!) I had a BFP in June, but miscarried a 6 weeks, so crossing my fingers this time.  Anyone else around yet?


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi guys,


Can you add me too please? I'm having my egg collection tomorrow and think my test will be the 1st September. Like you saucy, I had a miscarriage this year at about 6 weeks. This time the clinic have changed my prescription so I'm on a super dose of stims but my stubborn body looks like it'll still be producing the same number of eggs! Hopefully this change will help the quality though.


I noticed from your signature that your DH had a reversal at Hartlepool. How did he find it there? I'm just asking because my husband had a reversal at the local private hospital which although successful, had a build up of scar tissue soon afterwards. Even if we are successful on this ICSI with SSR cycle we've decided to try and have that seen to as we'd like to try a natural pregnancy in the future. After looking online I found the Hartlepool clinic and they seem to a lot of 2nd reversals to try and correct such problems.


Let's hope we have just started a lucky thread


----------



## pinkcat

Hi ladies! I'm sure there will be others along to join you soon. Best of luck!


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Thanks pinkcat. Just had my egg collection today so feeling a bit sore   


I did get some good news though - a family member has just had her first go at IVF after an ectopic pregnancy last year and she's just found out it's a   . It can work


----------



## Kitty_Kate

blt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you add me too please? I'm having my egg collection tomorrow and think my test will be the 1st September. Like you saucy, I had a miscarriage this year at about 6 weeks.
> 
> I noticed from your signature that your DH had a reversal at Hartlepool. How did he find it there? I'm just asking because my husband had a reversal at the local private hospital which although successful, had a build up of scar tissue soon afterwards.
> 
> Let's hope we have just started a lucky thread


Yippee!! A kindred spirit! Nice to meet you. Had EC last night (11pm - they do things at funny time during Ramadan here in Kuwait - but better to have a well-fed and content medical team than a starving one!) and they only got 5 eggs... We thought it would be nearer 7  But hubby's semen quality better this time - last time it was 100% deformed.

The Hartlepool Experience with Dr D was an amazing one. It was plreasurable the whole way, we felt warmly welcomed. DH had vasectome 20 years ago, so we weren't sure of it's success. But it worked, and he still has sperm coming three years later. BUT - it's a low count (they could only do one side, the PESA screwed up one testicle) and poor motility, so still no luck naturally. Hence back to ICSI.

Hoping for a LUCKY thread? We only do lucky here!! No fretting or worrying, just joyous, anticipatory celebration!!!


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi saucy   


I had my EC yesterday and got 6 eggs - 5 of which were mature so we're in the same boat    The clinic have phoned me this morning and told me that 4 have fertilised so we've decided to have a day 5 transfer (like we did last time) so Sunday they go back in. Have you got your day for transfer? I just have to wait until Friday now for an update.


Positive vibes all the way


----------



## Kitty_Kate

My clinic normally does three days, so we're expecting Friday.  Don't know yet whether they've taken or not.   DH being a pain in the  at the mo, so not sure I can be as positive as I promised myself I'd be.  Lats time was all so serene and hunky dory.  Now I'm just lonely and tearful...   

Hug


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Oh no saucy - men can be absolute arses can't they?     My DH was doing my head in today so much so that I even went into work when I didn't have to. Will the clinic phone you before tomorrow to confirm how things are getting on?


----------



## katiecookie

good afternoon 

hope u dont mind me joing u i am on my 2 ww i am testing on the 03/09 , this is my 3rd time so i am really hoping and    that it will be 3rd time lucky for me , i have had 2 eggs put back yesterday and the doctor told me that they were a 44a n 44b grade i wasnt  really sure what this meant but the doctor said that it was good i cried my eyes out when she gave me the scan pic of my 2 little eggs , wishing u all lots of luck i  will keep u informed 

kate xxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there, welcome aboard katie. I am absolutely positive this is a lucky cycle, so keepinAg fingers crossed! Got my ET tonight, gotta go to hosp at 9pm. Gonna collect a hardees mushroom Swiss on the way, cos that was what made the last cycle work for us!


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi saucy - hope the ET went well   and katiecookie I hope you are taking things easy!   


I have my ET tomorrow and then we'e heading off for a week down to Cornwall.


----------



## danniwales

Hi Ladies....
Please can you add me for testing on the 4th of Sept?

I had to embryos transferred yesterday....one was an 8 cell, grade 1 and the other was a 7 cell, grade 2.  Sooooo, fingers crossed i guess!!!

I bet the next 2 weeks is so bloody hard to get through but it's fab that we've got this forum, otherwise I may go crazy, lol!!

Huge good luck to us all......

Off to the seaside for a couple of days now.  Just what I need!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy K

Hi everyone

please my I be added to list test date is Fri 2nd after FET on Friday. 2 embryos on board frozen 2 years apart!!

Really hope this is and we all get what we wish for next month     

Amy K xxxxxxx


----------



## katiecookie

morning ladies 

hope u are all well , i have been taking it very easy over the wknd in fact i was quite board doing nothing !! ha ha my husband has been great he wouldnt even let me load the washing machine yesterday !!    

just a quick question i have had period pains and feeling sick over the wknd is this a good sign or is this to early it has been 4 days since my et , i am  over analsying every sympton and getting on my own nervs ! ha ha 

hope u are well    xxx


----------



## marie57

Hi girls mind if I join you ? I had ETyesterday 2 day 2 embies on board    this is my 1st attempt we had icssi on fri.My OTD is 2nd sept but I will prob do 3rd as Im comig home from hols on 2nd.Today I have small stingy pains low in abdomen is this normal ? wonder if its the antibiotic or progeterone supps anyone else had this after et ?Good luck all


----------



## Eyeore

Hi Girls

Can I join - i had ET today 2 little embies on board   this is my first attempt at IVF. My OTD is Sept 7th  which seems quite a long way away!!!

I only had 3 eggs collected (had to battle to get that far as they kept saying i only had one good Folly and should think about stopping - i have a very low AMH) and 2 8 Cell embies today so they have both gone back  . Now for the 2WW whilst trying not to over examine every little feeling i have  

Hope you are all well and lots of   to everyone   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieSweeney

Hi Lovely Ladies, firstly good luck to every one of you... xxx

Looking forward to joining you. Had ET on Friday with my 1 out of 9 eggs collected... our first round of ICSI.  Testing on 5th September....

Am also experiencing abdominal cramps / discomfort and am waddling rather alot.... so from what i have read this is quite common and the current supplement we are taking just now really adds to that... am trying to take it easy but finding it diffcult. Signed off work till Friday- am wondering if i should extend it... as have a growing case of cabin fever so perhaps work could be a good distraction. 

look forward to following all your journeys.... xxxx  

Natalie


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there, had ET on Saturday night - about 1 am... funny hours they work here in ramadan.  Only one, and Grade 2 at that, so not very hopeful, but gonna stay in bed for two weeks as per docs orders.  Research has shown me that there doesn't seem to be much diff between Grade 1s and Grade 2s as far as implnatation goes, so still hopeful.

You'll be getting all sorts of twinges down ther!!  Write em down, so you can refer back to them, but just don't worry about them!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy

hi girls
ny test day is 2nd sept so would like to see who else is also then and how are we all feeling?
lotsa luck
xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

dontworrybehappy is a username I used to use on the Times Ed forum a few years back - so I got a joly seeing it here and wondered for a minute if it was my other personality sneaking out while I wasn't looking!


----------



## dontworrybehappy

lol saucy i thought it was kinda appropriate as i had my et friday but the hospital unfortunatly had an infection which ment our embies were possible infected to   so if i worry about it defanatly wont work so im quiet chirpy altho its my first cycle im quiet normal lol 
fingers crossed for us all tho
lotsa love xx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hi. Am new to this so hope it's ok to join you.
I had my ET yesterday on my 2nd IVF cycle.
Trying to stay stress free but already the "Bfn fears" creeping in!
Any tips on how to stay sane?!


----------



## marie57

Dontworrybehappy Im testing on same day as you I have 2 embies on board 2 day transfers.Ive worried myself sick today though as I mixed up the antibiotic with antidepressant ive been on for 18 months and took a double dose of that!!   Ive spoken to GP who says not to worry and just keep drinking loads of water but im so angry with myself for being so stupid and not concentrating properly !! must admit ive been a bit of a dolly daydream since being PUPO Anyone else noticed this or is it just me?


----------



## Grace1234

I had 2 3day old 8 cell embryos transferred my test date is 2nd Sept This is our 3rd attempt at icsi can you add me to your list please i can't believe how many ladies are sharing this 2ww with me. I'm sooooo glad i found you all. Good luck and best wishes everyone


----------



## amanda8416

Hey Marie. Love to. See you again !,

I'm in 2ww. Had my trans yest 2 on board my clinic done a 4 day transfer so have two top grade morulas onboard. Seems to be very unusual but I guess they didn't want to hold out for blasts in case they didn't make it in the lab as only had two. 

Good luck to all!!!  

Ps my nurse said 14 days I can test but I thought it'd be 11 as they say 10 days from blast?? And we were one day before that.


----------



## katiecookie

morning ladies 

hope u are well , i just need to ask a quick question are pessaries safe to use? a friend of mine who has 3 children (twins and baby girl ) conceived Naturally, was saying that i shouldnt really be using them if i was to get pregnant they could cause a m/c i am really confused now and not sure if i should stop using them ?? shall i ring the hospital where i had my treatment and ask them or just contiune to use them ?? 

thanks xx


----------



## MrsScooby

katiecookie said:


> morning ladies
> 
> hope u are well , i just need to ask a quick question are pessaries safe to use? a friend of mine who has 3 children (twins and baby girl ) conceived Naturally, was saying that i shouldnt really be using them if i was to get pregnant they could cause a m/c i am really confused now and not sure if i should stop using them ?? shall i ring the hospital where i had my treatment and ask them or just contiune to use them ??
> 
> thanks xx


We wouldn't be asked by our clinics to use progesterone pessaries to support a potential pregnancy if they are likely to cause damage, the clinics advise us to do what is best in terms of increasing our chances of getting pregnant and is based on years of research. Stick with the pessaries, even though they are not very pleasant


----------



## Kitty_Kate

amanda8416 said:


> Hey Marie. Love to. See you again !,
> 
> I'm in 2ww. Had my trans yest 2 on board my clinic done a 4 day transfer so have two top grade morulas onboard. Seems to be very unusual but I guess they didn't want to hold out for blasts in case they didn't make it in the lab as only had two.
> 
> Good luck to all!!!
> 
> Ps my nurse said 14 days I can test but I thought it'd be 11 as they say 10 days from blast?? And we were one day before that.


The thing with the fourteen day test thing.... and here's talking around a 28 day cycle.... if we bleed on Day 1, and ovulate on day 14 (EC day-ish), then we're due on again on Day 1 again (14 days after EC-ish). If they make us wait a few days beyond that, then if we are going to come on, then we prob would have. That means they only have happy customers at clinic getting results! The rest of us are at home, crying our eyes out over AF, and not spreading our despair around the clinic.

That's the only reason I can figure.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

katiecookie said:


> morning ladies
> 
> hope u are well , i just need to ask a quick question are pessaries safe to use? a friend of mine who has 3 children (twins and baby girl ) conceived Naturally, was saying that i shouldnt really be using them if i was to get pregnant they could cause a m/c i am really confused now and not sure if i should stop using them ?? shall i ring the hospital where i had my treatment and ask them or just contiune to use them ??
> 
> thanks xx


People who conceive naturally and aren't themselves fertility professionals should butt out. The pessaries ensure our linings are nice and thick and ready to suck in a new baby. Since your body does not have the benefit of fertilisation taking place inside it, how is it to know there's an embryo to nurture? If you're happy to listen to doctors who get you to fertilisation stage, then you should be happy to believe them when they tell you take the pessary and stick your feet up for an hour or two when you do it!!!!

We had an maid in my school who got pregnant... she kept carrying heavy stuff till she left, as is the normin her culture. Doesn't mean I will too!


----------



## Eyeore

Hello everyone
Well said Saucy Sailoress i am sick of getting advice from people who have no idea about infertility or what us ladies go through!!!
Hope everyone is feeling OK.

I feel pretty dreadful today, i have thrush (TMI ) i feel sick and i have stomach pains which i am trying to ignore and this is only day 3 of 2WW!!! I have a question you are talking about pessaries but i have been told to do an injection tonight? I am not sure why i am different? To top it all off my job has been put at risk of redundancy today - like i need more stress  

Lots of luck to everyone


----------



## Deborah Dora

Hi All

Firstly Eyeore that news really sucks, I hope hope your weeks gets better.  I know that it is easier said than done but please try and not get too stressed about something that you are not in control of.  Not sure about the injection perhaps the clinic are making sure that you have enough progestagryon in your system.

Please can I join this band of Merry Women.  I had DE FET on Friday and am due to test on the 4th.  This is my 5th attempt at IVF.  The last 2 attempts using DE were sucessful however had MMc both at 9wks.  Tests are done which were inconclusive so headed back to Madrid to collect our next lot.  Since flying back we been to see my family in Worcestershire and now have until after the bank holiday off work.  Was planning to go to Reading festival however when I had a sensible moment I decided that I would be better safe and sorry.  Been reading plenty (can recommend Caitlin Morans How to be a Woman v funny) and will be catching up on Dexter.  I do feel like I'm going to go stir crazy.

TTFN

DDx


----------



## katiecookie

thank u for your advice i am still using them , tbh i just dont think she really understood what they were for , i have spoken to my nurse and she has explained it all to me , i think i was just worrying for nothing really its all i seem to do over the past few days !! 

hope u are all well 

katie xxx


----------



## katiecookie

morning eyeore , 

the pessaries i am talking about are the ones that i do morning and evening they have to be insterted internally my nurse has expalined that they are to thicken the womb lining and that they are safe to use , 
i am not sure what injections u are on i only had the burselin as my sister has been a doner for me so she had more injections than i did , 
i hope u are ok with your job , why dont u take a few days off work to rest at home the last thing u need is stress 

take care    x x


----------



## marie57

Great to see you on here AMANDA how are you feeling after that ET Hope you taking things really easy now  I thought it was 14 days after EC to test mine is.Ask pinkcat to add to to list on 1st page hun  
Katiecookie glad you got advice on the pesseries hun People that have not gone through this journey really have no idea and say some stupid things   Welcome DEBORAH DORA Sending you loads of    for this cycle hun you sound as though you have been through a lot  
EYEORE hope you felling a bit better today hun,we on same timeline im on day 4 of 2ww Ive been getting wierd pains esp on Right side,Guess our bodies have been through a lot.Is the progesterone inj a one off or continual,cos ive been told if I test positive I need to continue with pesseries until 3 months pregnant.Hope your job pressures ease up.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I'm taking injections too, HCG5000iUi every 3 days.  I love my hubby who has been patiently jabbing my ares for three weeks now, and continues to do so without complaint - although I think it hurts him more than it hurts me.  The hGC ensures there's enough to ensure development; and I suspect that they ahd something to do with the embryo taking last time, even though they didn't stick!


----------



## danniwales

Hi girlies....

I know this has been mentioned before, and no matter how many times I read the positive replies, I can't help feeling very sad.......
I'm on day 6, after having ET (using DS) done last Saturday and I've worked out I'm due on this Sat.
I really suffer with my periods and I just feel the cramps coming....only slightly but i'm feeling very sad at the prospect.
Still trying to feel positive.
Had a night away last night, just in a local hotel....just what the doctor ordered, it was bliss and really did keep my mind a bit more occupied than being at home.

Also, and I know I've mentioned this before but so many of you are mentioning lying down for an hour after pessaries but i'm not doing that so am worried about that!

Crikey....isn't the time time going so flipping slow too!!!  Hurry up 3rd of Sept, lol!!!

Sending you all good wishes,
xxxxxxx


----------



## dontworrybehappy

hi hun i had et friday and testing on 2nd im gettin period pains too  i think its just part of the process well im hoping it is. they do say its good to lay down but if your workin it proves hard to do so just try your best and try not to worry ( easier said than done me and hubby cried our eyes out yesterday) but keep positive it does make you feel stronger than if you let it get to you it drags you down

lotsa luck for the 3rd xccx


----------



## amanda8416

Hey Marie. I feel ok now transfer is behind me. No pain no gain. I sure as he'll went through some pain. For those that don't know. They had to cut my cervix slightly to get the catheter in! It hurt like he'll the whole time. I was so relieved when it was over. 

I've been told to stay on the progesterone should I get my bfp. They think that's the reason I mc  

I think I can test on the 2nd which is our 5 year anniversary. If it's 14 days from et then 6th sept my birthday!!! Praying to every god and ruler in the world that we get good news and the bet present in the world. 

Xx


----------



## marie57

Evening all
Danniwales try to stay  hun it may be implantation cramps dont worry about the lying down after pessaries either,I read on the ask the pharmacist board that it takes 20 min max for the drug to be absorbed and what comes out is just the wax the drug is held in,which cant be absorbed by the body.Ive never laid down for longer than 5-10 mins( thats if I get chance!)And I dont think it tells you to on instructions either.
Amanda glad you feeling better hun  Keeping everything crossed for you Have you left the other board now?Did you know tani got BFN  
Dontworrybehappy Im testing 2nd but will leave it till 3rd as coming back from hols on that fri,bet I wont want to test when time comes  
Afm another day gone of 2ww feel good today but tired although nothing unusual about that.  Good luck to all xx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hello ladies,

I have never been told to lie down after the pessaries either. I was worried about how much wax I was losing ( sorry TMI) but I was told that was absolutely normal. It's so tricky to know what to do all the time. Like with resting after ET - the senior fertility sister was on duty during my ET and she suggested that me and DH to go straight out for a pub lunch afterwards ( no alchohol of course!!) i.e. don't worry about resting just chill out etc etc.  Have taken it pretty easy but day time t.v. is just dire and i think sending me a bit loopy 

My test date is 5th Sept. Didnt make it last time  to test date before AF started but feeling a lot better this time so   Trying to kick any negative thoughts into orbit 

Sending you all buckets and buckets of  

xx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

P.S. To Danniwales - try to keep your chin up hon, I've read loads & loads & loads & loads of success stories where they say they had AF pains and were sure it was on its way, and went on to have a BFP.   for a sticky one for you xx xx


----------



## longtimewaiting

New to FF and testing on 2 Sept - not new to treatment tho!  Can I be added to the list?  

FET this time and my eighth 2ww, time going very slowly and not feeling very positive today.  Got one BFP before but ended in miscarriage so know how I felt that time - really bad indigestion - and none of that at the moment.  

Wishing all other Sept testers the very best of luck x x x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Girls,

Do you mind if I join you? I had EC on Wednesday they collected 4 eggs & 3 of them fertilised. 2 of them are doing well which i'm having transferred in 2 hours from now.

OTD is Fri 9th September which is the day before DH birthday & 10 days before my 40th so FX we get a nice present.

I'll catch up with you all when I get back.

Helen xxx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hi both,

It sounds like we are in the same boat as I am new to FF too.
Helen: hope your ET goes well. I'm sure those embies will be in snugly  
LTW: sending you lots of     
The TWW is literally the worst. Every little twinge I keep thinking it hasn't worked again. 
Just got to keep    .

XX


----------



## Deborah Dora

Hi All

Welcome Lontime and Princess H and best of luck on your 2ww.  Remember you are currently PUPO and that the cramps you may be suffering could be implantation pains, I had that the both times when pregnant, sometimes pain is good.

Now beginning to to get really stir crazy and bouncing off the walls.  The highlight of the week sofar is getting my legs waxed how sad is that.

Helen hoped the ET went well.

Hope all is ok  

DDx


----------



## longtimewaiting

Hi DD, JoWill65 and Helen - so good to know I'm not alone going crazy waiting!  I want to fast forward to OTD.  Every time I've started bleeding in week 2 so getting stressed everytime I go to the loo now!  

Feeling stressed these 2 didn't get off to the best start, ET took ages, u shaped cervix this time, so painful I was very close to being sick and was bleeding for 3 days after.  

Just got to remember anything can be normal, pain, no pain, bleeding and you can still be preg.

Anyone tempted to test early?  I always think about it but never have so far.

E x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Ladies,

Well I am now PUPO. I had 2 x 4 cell embies put back.

Looking forward to spending the next 2 weeks with you all.

Helen xxx


----------



## marie57

Evening Ladies
great to have you join us princess H  This board a bit easier to keep up with at the moment 
Welcome longtime and jowill65
Im on 6 day of 2ww and have been feeling different to many, not looking forward to OTD I kinda feel that ignorance is bliss maybe its because this is my 1st tx but I hadnt really considered the possibility of coming on before date just presumed the progesterone would prevent that   Now im worried


----------



## longtimewaiting

Sorry - didn't mean to worry you Marie57, everyones different, loads of people get early bleeding even when it all works out ok.  It's not something any of us want to see but it's not necessarily the end of the world (I have to tell myself this continually).  I kwym about ignorance is bliss but think I'm gonna test if I start bleeding - well that's my plan until I chicken out! 

Just had to look up PUPO!  Good news Helen, the waiting begins! Fingers crossed for us all  x x x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi,

Can I join please - 2 grade As put back on Thursday - OTD 7th September 

Just a quick qu - is anyone else having bad headaches?  I'm guessing it might be the cyclogest as I have always had bad headaches when I'm Pg but just wondered it I was alone - not taking any painkillers though 

Hope all are doing well     to all xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Hi - Can I join in too please?  How do I get Pinkcat to add my test date?  I'm due to test on the 5th Sept.  Had a NFET on Monday - 2 little frosties put in from my IVF cycle back in May/June.  Everyone seems to talk about gradings of Embies, but my clinic doesn't seem to do that.  We've had 2 "Fair" Embies that are 10 cell put in.  We do have a couple of "Good" ones, but apparantly it's pot luck when they take them out of the Freezer, but at least they will be there in case we need them again!  Fortunately they didn't have to get them all out - they could get them out 2 at a time and see if the thaw on the day and we didn't loose any - yipppee!


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hey all,

Hope you are all bearing up.
Marie57 - no need to worry hon  . Like Longtime said, we are all different and in my experience my cycles have been different too. On IVF 1 I also managed to fall down the stairs which I can't imagine helped my chances   
Helen - am glad your embies are all on board safely  
Longtime - Hope you are feeling a bit better. I had a wierd ET too cos my cervix was closed ( sorry if TMI) - the Dr said though that it wouldn't affect chances - most important was to get the embies in the right place so I'm sure that's the same for you too hon.
DD - How are you feeling today? I have decided that am not suited to lounging about - driving myself   but determined to try and take it easy.
Jules - Hey! welcome! Good news about your ET. Re the headaches I suspect it probably is the cyclogest. Hope you are taking it easy and drinking lots of water - that will probably help.

Well, the progesterone has crept up on me suddenly. I am 5dp3dt ( if you don't count ET day). Was fine and then by the end of yesterday, I looked like I had a beachball up my front I am that bloated and my BB's are huge!!! My DH is like   haha! Trying to drink loads of water but don't if anyone else has got any tips? 

Trying to keep my mind off worrying what is going on in there. Just keep   that one day I'll POAS and there will be a little positive there.  

Lots of      

xx


----------



## Eyeore

Hello everyone

JoWill65 - hope you are OK hun - my friend was like that after her IVF and now has beautiful twins   
Marie57 - I think we all feel a bit like that hun its my worst nightmare - hope you are OK

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Well reading this thread has helped me feel much better, up until now i have felt like i am going mad.
I have had back and stomach cramps which i am trying very hard to ignore but its really getting me down and i keep thinking its not worked....its so difficult to think positively - i guess i am just used to disappointment  . Anyway i have done a bit of retail therapy to try and make me feel better  

 and   to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## danniwales

katiecookie said:


> good afternoon
> 
> hope u dont mind me joing u i am on my 2 ww i am testing on the 03/09 , this is my 3rd time so i am really hoping and  that it will be 3rd time lucky for me , i have had 2 eggs put back yesterday and the doctor told me that they were a 44a n 44b grade i wasnt really sure what this meant but the doctor said that it was good i cried my eyes out when she gave me the scan pic of my 2 little eggs , wishing u all lots of luck i will keep u informed
> 
> kate xxxx


Hi Kate...I'm due to test on the 3rd and also had 2 embies implanted. Just thought i'd send you good luck wishes.....xxxx


----------



## danniwales

dontworrybehappy said:


> hi hun i had et friday and testing on 2nd im gettin period pains too  i think its just part of the process well im hoping it is. they do say its good to lay down but if your workin it proves hard to do so just try your best and try not to worry ( easier said than done me and hubby cried our eyes out yesterday) but keep positive it does make you feel stronger than if you let it get to you it drags you down
> 
> lotsa luck for the 3rd xccx


ah thanks for your reply....so, only 6 sleeps left for you to test and 7 for me!! sending you lots of positive wishes. i'm still having period pains. boo!! but, from reading on here (obsessively, lol) i don't know if that's a bad thing or not!!
good luck hun, xx


----------



## danniwales

JoWill65 said:


> P.S. To Danniwales - try to keep your chin up hon, I've read loads & loads & loads & loads of success stories where they say they had AF pains and were sure it was on its way, and went on to have a BFP.  for a sticky one for you xx xx


thanks for your lovely reply hun. good luck to you too, xx


----------



## danniwales

longtimewaiting said:


> Sorry - didn't mean to worry you Marie57, everyones different, loads of people get early bleeding even when it all works out ok. It's not something any of us want to see but it's not necessarily the end of the world (I have to tell myself this continually). I kwym about ignorance is bliss but think I'm gonna test if I start bleeding - well that's my plan until I chicken out!
> 
> Just had to look up PUPO! Good news Helen, the waiting begins! Fingers crossed for us all  x x x


#

hi hun, i'm due on today and like you, if i come on i'm going to do a test. i walked past boots today and it was soooo hard not to go in and but a million tests, lol!!!
good luck, xxxxxxx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hello Eyeore
I know exactly what you mean about going mad. I'm so lucky to have a wonderfully supportive DH, family and friends and yet somehow you still feel lonely going through all of this. All my friends seem to sneeze and end up preggers and so can't understand how we all agonise over our symptoms - or lack of symptoms...!  - so it really is brilliant being able to chat with other ladies going through exactly the same as you. Thanks for saying about your friend - has given me some hope. Here's       

To girlyhalfwit - great news about your frosties  . Our embryologist went though the grading with us etc. But every clinic's different I think. I wouldn't worry about it in the least. For e.g. Lots of ladies seem to have blood tests and have something called "beta" monitored - which ours doesn't. We are just given a test date to POAS. 

Signing off now to make my DH a lovely meal and then perhaps a bit of mind numbing x-factoring!! Another day done of our TWW  

xx


----------



## MrsJC

hello everyone, can i join you all?! Im due to have transfer tomorrow and think my OTD will be around 8th September. this is our first tx and have our fingers crossed that it works! hope you are all well, haven't read all the thread yet but gonna try now! xxx


----------



## danniwales

Good evening ladies....

I've been reading on the August 2WW and came across this useful website.....just thought I'd share it with you, xxxx

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/569-After-IVF-Embryo-Transfer-What-You-Need-to-Know

/links


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

thanx Jo!


----------



## marie57

Hi girls
well another day over of   
Felt quite good today,apart from headache this pm due to progesterone I presume.Had a lie down and listened to Zita West that seemed to cure it!
Welcome mrs jmc and all the best for et tommoro  
thanks for reassurance longtimew and jowill65 we all in this together thank god     
Good luck to danniwales and katiecookie we all testing together next sat        to us all xx


----------



## MrsJC

thanx Marie! Im surprisingly calm this morning....really thought this tx would make me a nervous blubbering wreck, but Ive been so serene throughout Im amazed! lets hope i can say the same about the 2ww!  

thanx for adding me to the list pinkcat! xxx


----------



## MrsJC

Im PUPO! two perfect little embryos on board, one 8 cell and one 9 cell. OTD is 8th September-let the 2ww begin!!!! Woop Woop!!!! xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Jules, Marie... YEAH!!! Headaches means you're pregnant!!!!! Woooohooooo!!!! Lucky you! When I got PG last time, I spent the entire 2ww with headaches and runny nose. Research showed this is because your immune system goes down to allow the 'invading' embryo a chance!! 

What the progesterone DOES do is this: 

Lady H... Great to see you again


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Morning ladies,
Hope you are all ok.
Had a bad night's sleep last night with lots of AF type pains. Also was meant to be going to my mum's for a sunday lunch which I was looking forward to, but she's feeling a bit squiffy so I don't dare now go in case I pick something up.   When I had my FET last year, I came down with a horrendous cold straight after so have been determined this time to avoid any germs at all costs!!
Marie - how are the headaches today?? Hope ok. I'm listening to the Zita West cd quite a bit - trouble is I always nod off before the end   Have heard headaches are a good sign  
Mrs JC - Hey hon. Sending you a big   for ET today. I'm sure it will go well. x
Well, while there is a little sunshine I am going to go for a walk to stretch my legs.
xxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Finally I can join you  been lurking around for days, but wanted to wait till after ET to put myself on the list. I had ET this morning and now have 2 blasts on board 

*OTD is on the 6th of September *

Loads of sticky vibes to everyone   

  

Xx


----------



## longtimewaiting

Thank you for adding me to the list Pinkcat.

Strange day today, DH's mum died last night, she's been very ill so not unexpected, but very sad.  DH says she's gone so we can bring someone new - now just crying and crying  

Don't feel preg and feeling more and more worried each day - just want the waiting to be over.

Sorry everyone - not a good day today.  Gonna try and pick myself up now, go out for a stroll in the occasional sunshine.

Lots of good luck wishes to everyone x x x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Sending you extra big hugs LTW


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

LTW - I'm so sorry to hear that hon.
Sending you loads of  

x


----------



## Deborah Dora

LTW  so sorry to hear you news.  Huge hugs to you and DH.
Love Deb x


----------



## lola33

LTW- so sorry about your news   take good care of each other now

Xx


----------



## danniwales

longtimewaiting said:


> Thank you for adding me to the list Pinkcat.
> 
> Strange day today, DH's mum died last night, she's been very ill so not unexpected, but very sad. DH says she's gone so we can bring someone new - now just crying and crying
> 
> Don't feel preg and feeling more and more worried each day - just want the waiting to be over.
> 
> Sorry everyone - not a good day today. Gonna try and pick myself up now, go out for a stroll in the occasional sunshine.
> 
> Lots of good luck wishes to everyone x x x


thinking of you sweetie....My thoughts go out to you at this sad time, xxx
i don't feel preg at all, whatsoever, but you never know. Let's keep hoping and praying.


----------



## Princess H

LTW - sorry to hear your news xx

Mrs JC - nice to see you on here hunni, I don't come on here too much now cos I can't keep up with it all & I'm forever on our other group xx


----------



## CarylR

I had my ET today (day 5) test day 8 September. Best of luck to everyone.
Caryl


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Argh! Please can you change my test date? I don't understand my clinic!!! I had 2 blastocysts (day 5) transferred last Sunday and they have told me my OTD is 6th September?! How can it be so late?


----------



## lola33

Bit- it is so different the way different  clinics works. I had ET today, also 2 blasts  and my OTD is on the 6th, 14 days after EC, but I guess maybe better to test a bit too late than too early. I'm not even sure if I can hold off testing too early, even with my early OTD  

Xx


----------



## longtimewaiting

Thank you Girlyhalfwit, JoWill65, Deb, lola33, danniwales and Princess H x x x 

We've been for a stroll at the beautiful sunny seaside and both feeling better.

Fingers crossed not feeling preg is a good sign danniwales x 

Hi to everyone still on this horrible wait - doing my best to keep up with everyone.  At least we're not alone - I've felt so lonely on my previous cycles, can't believe I've left it so long to join.


----------



## Grace1234

Sorry I didn't really contribute to the posts but I got great comfort from reading them I was due to test 2nd Sept after 3rd icsi since the birth of our beautiful daughter Aisling who is 13 yrs old. Well af came this morning we are completely devastated because i was convinced it had worked this time. But to all you ladies still waiting i'm sending you all good wishes and prayers because miracles can happen and i will take great comfort from watching all your BFPs over the next few weeks. Good luck and best wishes to you all.   

(Aisling was born after 4 attempts at ivf)


----------



## Deborah Dora

Grace

Thank you for your post and so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.
This whole process is such a   rollercoaster.  
Huge hugs to you and take care of yourselves. 
Deb x


----------



## Eyeore

LTW so sorry about your news sending lots of   
Grace so sorry about your news it's just such a hard process    

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## marie57

Grace1234 really sorry for you hun it must have been an awful shock  Try to take time out to healxx
LTW sorry for your news also and Im sure mum in law will be watching over you and hopefully give you a little helping hand  
Welcome lola33 and blt I had ET last sun to and otd 2 sept   
Saucy sailoress do you really think thats right? and OMG if it is, I havent had a headache today  
Good luck and  to all going away for a few days but will try and keep up on my phonexx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi Everyone,

I'm on my second attempt at IVF after an ectopic pregnancy earlier this year. My test date is 2nd Sept.

Late time was so traumatic...this time I'm falling apart. I want this baby more than anything!

Last time I got so much support here so here I am again.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Sorry, LTW, for your loss.  It must be difficult and stressful for you, especially with the treatment and wild hormones too.  Grace, I'm sorry for your loss too. 
   

I'm starting to get butterflies now.  Took a hpt this morning (7dp4dt, which is 13dpo) and there was this tiny little line.... very very faint, but it's hope.  I have been having twinges, but not Big Fat Pains... so my fingers are crossed.  Also, I have been getting slight headaches and runny nose... all of which I had last time.  Can't be sure that it's not psychosomatic, tho....

Ever hopeful


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Fizzwizz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm on my second attempt at IVF after an ectopic pregnancy earlier this year. My test date is 2nd Sept.
> Late time was so traumatic...this time I'm falling apart. I want this baby more than anything!
> Last time I got so much support here so here I am again.


Fizzwig, you came to the right place, babes, we're here for you  Why don't you fill in your signature, so we can see a little bit about you and your treatment.... we're mostly women, and that makes us mostly curious.... (I said we're _women_, not _cats_  )


----------



## marie57

Welcome Fizzwizz  
Help girls Im panicing!! Had hot flushes last night I always get that a few days before I come on  If This was a normal cycle I would be due on tomorro or weds,I have been thinking at least ive not had those,so a good sign,but now im convinced I will get    and spoil holidays  Supposed to be getting ready to go but dont feel like it now  Saucy sailoress glad to hear your glimmer of hope there,need some positivity to focus on


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone is ok.

LTW - was really glad to see you back on here again. Was worried about you. Sounds like you & DH are bearing up as well as you can in the circs  
Grace 1234 - Sorry to see your news hon. Hope you are ok.
Caryl, Blt, Fizzwizz, Lola33 - hello all! glad to hear all your ET's went well.  
Saucy Sailoress - that sounds like good news. Just what we all need. Yay!     
Danniwales - how you feeling today? Hope a bit better x
Marie 57 - I have never had a +-ve so I can't speak from experience but from all the success stories I have read ( and i have read lots being the loser I am !!) it sounds very much like the progesterone mimics your body's normal symptoms. At least that's what I am telling myself as I am getting AF cramps all the time. So hang in there lovey.    

To everyone on else - hope you are all ok. Sending us all lots of   for now and in the future

xxx


----------



## daisymae

Hi everyone,

Had my ET yesterday (5 day blast) so now have the long wait till test day! I have suffered with sore boobs pretty much the whole time whilst taking the drugs now I have a feeling like my period is coming. Is it normal to experience cramps, AF symptoms at the start of a 2ww? I'm just hoping that it's a side affect of the progesterone gel.


----------



## lola33

Saucy sailoress- that is very positive news   hope you will get another confirmation soon  

Marie- hope the witch is not on the way   keep positive  

Fizzwizz- will have my evrything crossed that it is your time now   

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if I can join uz? I am due to test on the 5th Sept after 1 day 3 grade 2 embie placed back. Im not having very much symptoms, I had cramping on Saturday morning and since then only a few twinges but nothing much else. This 2ww would drive you  .

I hope I can join your chat and get some support from you ladies.

M x


----------



## daisyhayes

Hi ladies, my test date is 1st September. I've been driving myself mad. I did a test last Friday and got a very faint positive. I did another yesterday and got a faint positive almost immediately. I've done another today (diff brand) and also got a faint positive. I'm trying to stay calm because I know things can change in an instant.... My egg collection was 16th August and the transfer on the 19th.

Is it too early for a positive? Am I kidding myself?


Good luck to everyone on their wait, I have fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## MrsJC

hi everyone, wow this page has gotten busy all of a sudden! hope all you PUPOs are well, sorry i can't do personals-there are just far too many to get through lol.

so has anyone got any tips for getting through the 2ww without going mental? Im having to stop myself from looking at baby stuff\nursery decor and the like....but its just too tempting! 

p.s. Michelle-your act reminds me of mine, she's got one bum cheek ginger and the other dark! lol xxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi MrsJC,

 my wee cat has the same on her bum as well   so cute 

M x


----------



## diamonds18

Hi - good luck to everyone - really hope September is a lucky month for testing     

Hoping it will be ok if I join you too? I had ET yesterday - two 4 day embies on board.  OTD 12 September.  Have spent yesterday and today doing very little and already driving me insane - I cant think about anything except the two little ones inside me!

Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday,


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- So we see each other again  and it's a very good place to be in  It's so interesting how OTD is so different from clinic to clinic. I had my ET yesterday as well, but my OTD is n the 6th almost a week earlier than your 

MrsJC - I have been guilty of browsing through baby names  it's hard not too, I see it as good thing and being positive    

Daisyhayes- I'm not an expert, but I don't think the a such a thing as false positive so even if the line is faint, it's still a line, sometimes it's just takes a few days for hormone levels to rise,  fingers crossed for you  

Michelle- welcome to the thread

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - hi again! It is wierd how different the OTD days are isnt it.  I like yours better than mine though!! Have you got any cramping?  I keep getting very periody cramping which I guess is from the transfer yesterday.  Hope you are getting lots of rest - sending you (and everyone else reading too) lots of sticky vibes


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- at my clinic it's 14 days after EC , which in a way makes logical sense, because EC is your ovulation date and if we were doing this naturally, we would be testing 14 days after ov.  But it is always a bit more risky testing too early, so probably better to stick to what your clinic said  I haven't had any cramps what so ever, didn't feel anything after EC either   So to be honest I'm not expecting to ge any symptoms during my 2ww, cause I havent had many symptoms or side effects since I started the tx, to be honest haven't felt a lot different at all, I think it's a bit unusual, but hope it's not a bad thing of course   Most people do get crams after ET and during 2ww, so you have nothing to worry about, I'm the worried one  

Xx


----------



## MrsJC

i haven't got any cramping at all, it disappeared as soon as the catheter was removed after et-in fact i would say that i pretty much feel back to as i was before i started tx- my boobs are really sore, but that's nothing unusual as i normally spend two weeks out of every month with that anyway lol 
Ive put my cat as my avatar Michelle, she's not very photogenic but looks cute on this pic  
big hello to everyone, and congrats on all the PUPOs!!! xxx


----------



## Michelle1799

MrsJC,

Your wee cat looks so sweet   , how old is she? Mine is called Phantom after Phantom of the Opera (2 faces) she is 13yrs and had her since she was 4mths old, she is just a wee sweetie knows exactly when to give me hugs and can miaow the ears of me at times  


M x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all,

Too many posts to do personals and I only have as much time as it takes for DH to come back upstairs with the Eton Mess he's making - just wanted to say.......

1 week post EC, 5 days post ET - not symptom spotting but very crampy, headache that won't go away and now metalic taste . . . .

Anyone else?? xx

He's back!


----------



## SuperKitty

Hey, can you add me to the September HOF please? I had my ET today, and my test date is 8th September. Here's hoping! Good luck to everyone else (anyone else's test date on the 8th?)
X


----------



## katiecookie

morning ladies 

hope u all had a good bank holiday wknd ! i have done nothing ha ha 
hello danniwales how are u feeling? do u have any symptoms yet? i have been driving myself mad i am bloody climbing the walls    cant wait to do my test this wknd only 3 more days thank god , i have been really good this time and i havent done a test yet by now i have usually done about 3 but i am gonna be strong and wait , i have been feeling ok really bit sick every know n then i am just    that this is a good sign good luck to everyone hope u are all taking it easy lots of    to u all kate xxxxx


----------



## marie57

Hi all just a quick update on phone still no af but feel so like she on her way jules your symptoms sound good hun x


----------



## longtimewaiting

Grace1234 – so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you lots  

Thank you Eyeore, marie57 and Saucy Sailoress for your kind words x 

Well MIL making space for a new person for us hasn’t worked.  Lola33 – your clinic’s 14 days after EC sounds completely logical to me and I have to go back to work tomorrow so I tested today.  OTD is 2 Sept but today I’m 13 days since EC (in theory although FET this time) and sadly not pregnant.  Will test again on OTD for clinic but sure things aren’t gonna change between now and then.  

Glad to hear some early days good news Saucy Sailoress and daisyhayes and good luck to everybody else on this tortuous journey x x x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

diamonds18 said:


> Lola - hi again! It is wierd how different the OTD days are isnt it. I like yours better than mine though!! Have you got any cramping? I keep getting very periody cramping which I guess is from the transfer yesterday. Hope you are getting lots of rest - sending you (and everyone else reading too) lots of sticky vibes


Right, AF due today, but still no sign of her....  so fingers crossed.

You aretotally right about the test dates being totally weird. Now, although I was told to go in on Saturday for mine - 14dp4dt - it is now 14dpo for me, and yesterday I got that tiny line, so I'm gonna go and get tested Thursday regardless. That will still be 16dpo which I'm sure will be plenty. If it is neg, I'll still have hope that it could change, an if it's pos, it will give us an idea of how the numbers are doing.... last time we were so excited, but the numbers fell straight away 

I am getting so excited now 


And DH will be so happy I get to stay on the pessaries!!!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

longtimewaiting said:


> Will test again on OTD for clinic but sure things aren't gonna change between now and then.
> 
> Glad to hear some early days good news Saucy Sailoress and daisyhayes and good luck to everybody else on this tortuous journey x x x


Why do you say that? I've read stories on here.... LOADS of stories on here, about how things DO change at the last minute... so don't lose hope yet x x x


----------



## daisyhayes

Keeping everything crossed for us Semptember ladies xxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

LTW- sorry that the test didn't show what you were hoping for   but you did test a bit too early, so it can still change    

Saucy sailoress- fingers crossed for you too  

Sticky vibes to everybody else

  

Xx


----------



## Bellazim

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    Here we go again........................   . Had IUI Insemination yesterday 29th August. So in the joys of the 2ww. Taking every known herbal drug known to man as read in the 'AngelBumps' Fertility Protocol!!! So fingers crossed.............................................
This is my second attempt this time around, had a break last month as developed a Clomid Cyst.  .


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi pinkcat and everyone on the 2ww.

Please can you add me to the list. I am due to test on 11th September.

I had my EC on 26th August with 22 eggs collected, of which 10 fertilised through ICSI successfully. Out of the 10 only 2 made it to a good stage. They were grade 2. 1 egg at 5 cell and the other at 6 cell. The other 8 are only up to 4 cell and the lab didnt think they would make it. They will still continue to monitor them till Wed and let me know if we can freeze any.

I went in for my ET yesterday. The doc suggested we had both good eggs transferred but if they both took then the thought of twins is a little scary so we had the better of the 2 embies put back in and now have 1 embie on board!! We could have gone to blast stage if we wanted but they recommended I had it done yesterdat instead. I asked if it would do better being in me than it would be in the petri dish and they and that it wouldnt make much of a difference but obviously its natural home would be better. I hope that I can provide it a good home!! If its going to implant then it will do by the weekend. I have been signed off work for the rest of the week as my job is quite stressful at the end of the month. I dont want anything jeopardising our baby and want to give it the best chance of settling in. I am hoping and praying this works.  

Im still getting over the EC. My stomach was quite swollen but has gone down a lot since Fri. I still have a little pain and tenderness from the procedures I have had the past few days. I am getting slight cramps too. I hope that is normal!! The speculum thing was not a nice experience. I am camped on the sofa with the remote control and a blanket to keep my tummy warm.

Hope everyone is well.

Honeybear x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Welcome aboard, Honeybear and Bellazim. The two weeks of luxurious decadence starts here.... feet up, no more cooking or housework for you guys.... squeeze this for all it's worth! 
 DH just made a delicious lunch... Herring fillets in mustard and dill sauce on toast with finely sliced and gently fried onions. Delicious x x x x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

did he peel some grapes for you too?


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies, 

Mind if I join you please? My OTD is 9th September.

Had one embie transferred at day 3 on Friday, also got 10 frosties, following 1st ICSI TX. Unfortunately I have been suffering OHSS since EC a week ago, today is the first day I have been feeling well.

Wishing you all       sticky vibes and


----------



## Michelle1799

Hey guys      thoughts to you all   

I have had a strange day, all the way through treatment I have been fine but this morning for the first time I was really emotional and low I think the hormones and the 2ww got to me a wee bit but Im ok again now. It was a strange feeling of anxiety and tight stomach like you just know something isnt right and could burst in to tears at any time. Im not really having much symptoms either which I think is concerning me, but I know everyone is differnet.......god this would drive you    

Think I will be doing my Zita West cd tonight again!!!!

hope you are all well,

M x


----------



## lola33

Michelle- sorry that emotions are getting to you   it's just part of this whole ordeal I guess  Don't think you should be worried about not having any symptoms, cause we are not suppose to have any pregnancy symptoms at this stage, I recon all the symptoms are much more likely drug related rather than pregnancy related....unfortunately. Hope you will get your PMA back soon  

Hevan-   

Honeybear- hope you will get better soon 

Afm- ok, it is only 2 days since ET but I already have NO patience left. I think I will be very naughty and will be testing too early, no way I can hold out till Tuesday, I just feel the curiosity will get the best of me, I just want to know either way, so I can plan my life a little bit....yes I am one of those people that always have to have a plan. Oooohhh this is so hard!!!

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola, fancy seeing you here!! Im already thinking about early testing, espesh as we had EC same day but my OTD is 3 days later. I will try my best to be good tho


----------



## scattykat

Hi Ladies, Can I add myself to the list? Am not sure of my test date exactly as last 2 cycles were different lenghts, but going to test on 5th Sept. Will be my thord month of clomid, and have 3 months supply left before we are reffered for IVF. I am not convinced about this month as BMS wasn't as regular as it should be, but still did it, so fingers crossed.
Good luck to all you ladies,
 Kat xx


----------



## SuperKitty

lucylou01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Had my ET yesterday (5 day blast) so now have the long wait till test day! I have suffered with sore boobs pretty much the whole time whilst taking the drugs now I have a feeling like my period is coming. Is it normal to experience cramps, AF symptoms at the start of a 2ww? I'm just hoping that it's a side affect of the progesterone gel.


Hi Lucylou, I've had exactly the same - sore boobs the whole way through DR and stimming, and now twinges and little cramps since my ET yesterday. I hope it's normal...but if it isn't, at least we're both in the same boat


----------



## CarylR

I agree with all of you guys, this 2ww is awful. 2 days down, 9 to go. Not sure I am going to make it. I am analysing every minor twinge and looking out for anything I can do to improve my chances ( the follicle acid and iron supplements advised by clinic plus pineapple juice, pregnancy supplements, orange juice and cranberry juice). I also can't decide if the hormone are effecting me, I watched 'The Duchess' for the first time on the I-Player and was in tears for most of the last 30mins! It makes me feel better to read some of these and know I am not alone.

Caryl


----------



## SuperKitty

Hi carylr - my OTD is the 8th too. It seems like an eternity away! Am just trying to take one day at a time but it's very difficult not to analyze every twinge. And I am SO bloated, it's ridiculous - I look pregnant (how ironic) so hoping it'll go down soon so I can actually fit into some of my normal clothes


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi girls

I am looking at every twinge too and walking around like Im stepping on egg shells!! I keep thinking that our embie might try and escape! Im only on day 2 of having our embie transferred. Only 12 to go! I am still quite bloated and swollen from the EC and feel quite uncomfortable. I look about 6 month pregnant. Just as well I have been signed off work this week to recover. I wouldnt have coped today.

I have been wearing track bottoms and leggings however my waist band on my leggings were a bit tight today too. I have been drinking lots of water and cranberry juice as I have a touch of cystitis from the EC and also drinking OJ too. Apparently it helps with constiption and those lovely cyclogest 'bum bullets' can be a cause of that. Also taking pregnacare.

Hope everyone is well

Honeybear xx


----------



## marie57

Hi michelle 1799 this emotional rollercoaster is wierd like u I thought I had got away without it but ive gone from being in tears yesterday over suspected af to crying with laughter today when mother got her fish and chips knocked clean out of her hands after waiting for hours to get it !!


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hey ladies,
I've been a bit quieter over last few days as been really worried that it has not worked again. I didn't make it to OTD last time before AF started and have been waking up with cramps every morning. Just can't get last time out of my head. Think it was particularly awful as the the morning AF came I had to go to a family christening  
Anyway sorry to be all negative. I am trying to brainwash myself into thinking it's just the drugs causing the cramps! 
Hello to everyone who has recently joined & to those into the tww  sending u 
Think there might be a few testing tomorrow/ day after so especially thinking of you ladies  
Xx


----------



## danniwales

marie57 said:


> Hi michelle 1799 this emotional rollercoaster is wierd like u I thought I had got away without it but ive gone from being in tears yesterday over suspected af to crying with laughter today when mother got her fish and chips knocked clean out of her hands after waiting for hours to get it !!


Hi honey...how you doing?? How're your few days away going? I've still got period pains but still nothing.....am gonna buy 4 tests today and do one each day till Sat!!! Silly i know but at least i'll feel as though I'm doing something!! Been thinking of you & hope that AF hasn't reared it's ugly head with you, xxx


----------



## danniwales

katiecookie said:


> morning ladies
> 
> hope u all had a good bank holiday wknd ! i have done nothing ha ha
> hello danniwales how are u feeling? do u have any symptoms yet? i have been driving myself mad i am bloody climbing the walls  cant wait to do my test this wknd only 3 more days thank god , i have been really good this time and i havent done a test yet by now i have usually done about 3 but i am gonna be strong and wait , i have been feeling ok really bit sick every know n then i am just  that this is a good sign good luck to everyone hope u are all taking it easy lots of   to u all kate xxxxx


Hey honey...I'm climbing the walls too so am starting testing from today as AF still hasn't arrived. Silly to do tests I know but hey ho!!
How're you feeling?? xxxxxx


----------



## katiecookie

morning danniwales , 

i am feeling ok thanks , my boobs have started hurting yesterday and this morning they are very tender just   that i get my postive , i did buy  2 test on friday (last week) but my freind took them of me !! ha ha she has said that i can have them back on thursday so i mite do them as soon as i get them back  , the only thing that is really worring me is that i keep getting period pains in the lower part of my stomach last nite i was in bed at 9pm cause it was really hurting    , they seem to have gone this morning but i just keep worring over everything , we have only got a few days left thank god i hope u are ok and lots of luck    xxxxx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Ooh - September starts tomorrow everyone - our month! Lots of love to you all


----------



## danniwales

katiecookie said:


> morning danniwales ,
> 
> i am feeling ok thanks , my boobs have started hurting yesterday and this morning they are very tender just  that i get my postive , i did buy 2 test on friday (last week) but my freind took them of me !! ha ha she has said that i can have them back on thursday so i mite do them as soon as i get them back , the only thing that is really worring me is that i keep getting period pains in the lower part of my stomach last nite i was in bed at 9pm cause it was really hurting  , they seem to have gone this morning but i just keep worring over everything , we have only got a few days left thank god i hope u are ok and lots of luck  xxxxx


i keep having these stupid AF symptoms including back ache....i've had AF sysptoms since the day after my ET.
my boobs have been sooo painful for a bout 3 weeks but just yesterday they are not so painful. still slightly tender but not like they were so that's made me worry, lol!! it's just crazy isn't it, how we analyse every little thing that's going on in our bodies!!??!!
i'm obsessively going to the loo to see if AF has reared her ugly head, lol!!!
not long now, you're right.....
sending lots of positive thoughts, xxxx


----------



## marie57

Hi danniwales katiec jowill 65 nearly our time huns we all seem to be getting these period pains so lets hope its a good sign a gr8t big squeeze to all of us testing in next few days xx the holiday definately helping to keep my spirits up esp as there is 11 close family here xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey Everybody..... now, didn't I say back on page 1 that this thread was to be full of joy and optimism.... no moaning about fear of failure for us, only poisitive vibes here please!!!!

NOW..... I want to all to find an orage piece of paper.  Cut out two circles. Stick one next to your bed, so that every morning you wake up to positive vibes. Now, stick the other next to your computer, so that every time you log on to FF, you exude positive vibes.

                

There, does that feel better? This is going to work if you send enough vibes out... GET TO IT!!!!!

On a personal note..... I am now 11dp4dt, making me 15dpo, and a day overdue. (3 in my head, since I normally come on early when I do tx!). I am having a few funny twinges that get me worried, but a good  normally sorts that out!!!! AND I'm peeing every half hour (DH says that's because I'm drinking so much [herbal] tea. And I sometimes feel a little bit woozy.... and my head's a little sore at times.... but that could all be psychosomatic. So, I am not going to wait for ridiculously far away OTD, which is 15dp4dt, but I'm gonna go tomorrow. DH wants me to wait, but hey.....​


----------



## Ipps73

Hi everyone

I am pretty new to all this but need some help and support I have had my IVF and due to test in 5 more sleeps  

I have had over the last 2 days brown discharge when I have gone to the toilet and now my PMA has gone    Can anyone give me any incouraging words because this normally happens prior to my AF and I cant think of anything else now apart from its failed!!!!!

Many Thanks xx


----------



## danniwales

and so......i've just been to the loo and had a wipe of brown blood (so sorry if tmi)....

i called the clinic to see if i can do a test and they said no and to wait until my otd which is sat.

do you think if i did a test and it was negative.....there would be any chance of it changing to positive??  I'm now desperate to do a test but don't know what to do?!?!?!?

hope everyone else is doing ok, xxxxx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Yay! Go Saucy! Optimism rules


----------



## Ipps73

Hi Ladies I am a Newbie to all this and reading this thread has really made me feel normal!!!!!

I test on the 5th but had a 2dt so going to do it on Sat and again Monday!!!  One minute I feel so positive and others so negative I have never had something that has played so much with my mind its exhausting, its sending me round the bend.

I have taken the full 2ww off work and unsure if I made the wrong decision until I found this website sat for the past 2 days just reading!!!

Well all the very best of luck to the ladies testing today and tomorrow got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Welcome aboard Ipps - it's great to have you around, and I can promise you, this will be the roller-coaster ride of your life.  And, as with any roller coaster ride, it is always better if you make up your mind to enjoy it!!! 

I actually took a full year off work - mainly to reduce stress levels.  I'm a primary school teacher, and whilst the kids are great and the work is fine, teacher politics are a nightmare.  They are so weird, the way they gossip and woman in cliques then smile sweetly to your face.....   

Oooph, it's making shudder just thinking of it.... and this is supposed to be a FUN ride!!!!

Anyway.... Here's an orange spot just for you to start off your good vibes x x x x   

Love
Kate


----------



## SuperKitty

danniwales said:


> and so......i've just been to the loo and had a wipe of brown blood (so sorry if tmi)....
> 
> i called the clinic to see if i can do a test and they said no and to wait until my otd which is sat.
> 
> do you think if i did a test and it was negative.....there would be any chance of it changing to positive?? I'm now desperate to do a test but don't know what to do?!?!?!?
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok, xxxxx


I know that the clinic said to me this morning that if the blood was brown (I am only 2 days after ET and started bleeding today) I shouldn't worry. I don't know about whether a test turning from negative to positive, but you have my sympathy


----------



## SuperKitty

Ipps73 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am pretty new to all this but need some help and support I have had my IVF and due to test in 5 more sleeps
> 
> I have had over the last 2 days brown discharge when I have gone to the toilet and now my PMA has gone  Can anyone give me any incouraging words because this normally happens prior to my AF and I cant think of anything else now apart from its failed!!!!!
> 
> Many Thanks xx


Hi - I couldn't figure out how to 'quote' from two separate entries but like I said above, my clinic told me not to worry if it was brown. Unfortunately, mine isn't - but hopefully the fact that yours is means that there is nothing to worry about. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Ipps73

Thanks for the reasurrance superkitty helps to put the mind a little bit at rest!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully yours will sort itself out with it being so soon after ET its such a stressisful time....

Thanks for everybody making me feel so welcome on this thread and my orange spot I feel some good vibes


----------



## ANGELA29A

Can I join you ladies EC was yesterday 9 eggs, 7 suitable for icsi, 4 fertilised, having 2 eggs, transferred tomorrow on a 2 day transfer. otd 19th September.x
Pinkcat, can you add me to the list.xx


----------



## kez2010

Hi, 

I'm due to test 2nd Sept. IVF blasto ET 22/08/11. 

Desperately trying not to test early as DH is adament I shouldn't! 

Good luck to everyone 
K x x


----------



## Michelle1799

Hey everyone,

Hope you are all well

Marie – how have you been today?

JoWill65 – I think we are due to test on the same date 05/9, how are you? I see you have been worried about cramping; I have had some cramping and had a bad day y.day emotionally as didn’t think I was feeling enough symptoms

Angela – well done chick and good luck for ET tomorrow

Afm – I’ve had a much better day today bit more positive and work is keeping me busy and my mind of it today 

Good luck to everyone who will be testing tomorrow, I will be   and sending you   vibes  

M x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Welcome, Angela and Kes.  You need some orange spots for luck... here ya go:


----------



## Eyeore

Hi everyone

Hope you are all keeping better than me in this 2WW 

DanniWales - i know a few people that had a bleed then tested Negative and then Positive. Its like your clinic say your OTD is Saturday - so I know its hard but that's when you're going to get the best result   

SaucySailoress - Liking the orange spots.

Welcome to all the newbies

AFM - i have spent all day thinking 'POAS - no its to early.' its driving me mad and i have loads of wierd pains and very sore boobs!!

Sending lots of      to everyone xxxx


----------



## SuperKitty

I don't think I have ever paid such close attention to my body before!  Every little twinge, cramp, funny gurgle...  this sucks!

On (I think?!) a more positive note, my bleeding doesn't seem to have gotten any heavier today.  Definitely too heavy to be called spotting, but not full AF either.  No idea why I'm bleeding; just happy that for the moment it doesn't seem to be getting any worse and am trying to stay positive.  Can I have an orange spot too?!

Good luck to all the ladies who are testing tomorrow and Friday; will be thinking of you xx


----------



## marie57

Hi girls danniwales how r u now hun ? Has bleeding stopped? Im praying for u hun saucy ive put orange sticky spots all round my phone as im away at mo not near a pc u and me on same otd I think love yr positivity hun michelle im fine hun headache every now and again and cramps on and off but nothing too major  sorry peeps Cant do the Smilers on phone xx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hey ladies,

Well I was telling my DH about the orange theme & he has pitched up with orange flowers! 
It has cheered me up no end! 

Michelle- we r due to test on the same day but I've actually decided to test Sunday. I am back at work now & I have a long commute so have decided that testing first thing on a Monday morning not a good idea for me. Whatever the result I'll do another one on Monday but I'd rather get mt head round things first in peace on Sunday. I was very bloated but that pretty much gone. I'm still getting normal AF cramps but that is literally it..... I am up & down too but think that's pretty normal. How r u doing?

Anyway ladies going to get some zzzzz's in now. Another day done.   for those testing tomorrow am. Will be thinking of u

X


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and wish good luck to those testing tomorrow    

Xx


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi Jowill65

I'm pretty much the same as you, not much symptoms except a few AF cramps. I have to go back to the clinic on Mon morning for a blood test, I'm worried about testing early but I'm also very tempted.

M x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

SuperKitty said:


> Can I have an orange spot too?!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies who are testing tomorrow and Friday; will be thinking of you xx


Of course. Got any orange paper? If not, got an orange pencil? An old skirt? A colour printer? You can make these any way you like!!

3 days overdue now... Still no pains or af. HPT only showing VERY faint kine, but it's two years out of date.... But still...I'm gonna have to go to clinic for blood test this afternool two days early, I can't wait any more. I realised why they made me wait so long, tho.... It's eid, and I'm pretty sure the docs simply don't want any patients till after the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## daisyhayes

Omg it's positive 
I did a test last night and it was positive just so I could get my head around the result without having to rush into work. I spent the evening in shock really. I can't believe it. We are trying to keep calm because I know it's such early days and anything can happen. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for us all on here, sending love and luck to everyone waiting xxx


----------



## Deborah Dora

Daisy Congratulations!!!.  What a wonderful start to Sept.  
Now put your feet up & enjoy the moment.

loads of love Deb x


----------



## Eyeore

DaisyHayes   woohoo - now that's a good start to testing on this thread. Well done you I am so pleased for you!!! xxxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Congratulations daisy, well done girl xx


----------



## katiecookie

morning ladies 

well i have caved in i did a test last nite (test date is sat) i have got a negative i am so upset i cant stop crying       , i have been awake most of the nite i just cant beleive that its negative i was so convienced this time it was gonna work , i had loads of symptoms my head is just all over the place ,i havent even bothered taking my tablets this morning cause i just dont see the point  i really dont want to do another test on sat cause i know that it will be negative again but the hospital will make me do one , do u think there is any hope at all or am i just kidding myself !! 

kate x


----------



## marie57

daisyhayes wonderful news sweetie congratulation s:-D Relax now and enjoy your special secret together over the weekendXx katie c Remember u have tested early they give us the dates For a reason there could still b hope hun x


----------



## lola33

Daisyhayes- big congrats!!! It's a     

Katiecookie- sorry that you are feeling so sad   but you did test a bit too early......so there is still hope    

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Daisyhayes, congrats on the  , great news  

Katiecookie - Think you should carry on with your tablets if your OTD isn't until Saturday. You tested early and in the evening. The best time is the first wee of the day as it's the most concentrated. Also, you can get a false negative (but never a false positive). You still have hope     

Sorry if you're wondering who I am. I posted a couple of days ago. I've been reading all the posts and keeping upto date 

   and


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi

Congratulations daisyhayes. So pleased for you!  Now sit back and relax and let hubby do everything for you!!

Can someone tell me what 8dp5dt (for example) stands for. I have an idea what it could be.

Thanks

Honeybear x


----------



## lola33

Honeybear- 8dp5dt means 8 days past 5 day transfer  

Xx


----------



## danniwales

katiecookie said:


> morning ladies
> 
> well i have caved in i did a test last nite (test date is sat) i have got a negative i am so upset i cant stop crying     , i have been awake most of the nite i just cant beleive that its negative i was so convienced this time it was gonna work , i had loads of symptoms my head is just all over the place ,i havent even bothered taking my tablets this morning cause i just dont see the point i really dont want to do another test on sat cause i know that it will be negative again but the hospital will make me do one , do u think there is any hope at all or am i just kidding myself !!
> 
> kate x


Hi Kate, I had a wipe of brown blood yesterday and nothing since but i've just done 2 tests and they were negative so it looks as though we're in the same boat coz i'm due to test Saturday. Let's be positive.....My thought process is (after a lot of reading on here) that if we have had a 'late implant' then the hormone that needs to be released into our body (to give the + result) might not be high enough yet. It might be wishful thinking but I think it's worth definately continuing with the pessaries and hoping that we get a + on Sat. I'm going to test again tomorrow, are you? Sending you lots of love and hope honey, xxxxxx


----------



## danniwales

marie57 said:


> daisyhayes wonderful news sweetie congratulation s:-D Relax now and enjoy your special secret together over the weekendXx katie c Remember u have tested early they give us the dates For a reason there could still b hope hun x


Hey Marie....Been thinking of you honey....How're you doing?? I've just done 2 test and they are negative BUT i'm still hoping it turns around by Sat. xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Can I join the group please?

I had my FET yesterday morning. Lining was 10.5. Looking great apperantely.  Was easy and very quick transfer. 
Still on all the meds.. The Gestone injections suck.. They don't hurt when it is done but following day they are bloody hell. I can sit on my bottom anymore.. 
Embies; 1*6 cell frozen became a beautiful 16cell. 1*8 frozen became a gorgeous Marula.. I am so so happy.. 

My OTD is on sat 10th of Sep. 10th day after 5 day transfer. For the record. I am today 1dp5dt! We had our last embies from Istanbul. We fly back to UK on thursday 8th. I will try my hardest to last till 9th. It will be nice to get up in the morning and test in my own home.. With my history I have learnt in the past really the line does not mean anything.. So lets see how long I can last without testing.. Wish I was disiplined about this but I am not.. I normally start testing on day 7.

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.. 

The ones testing early and BFN.. Wait.. You never ever know what is going to happen till OTD and most cases the blood test result will be the final.. That is all I can say.. Hanging in there.. Thinking of you all.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Daisy Hayes..... so glad the first result posted was a positive - and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   

Katie & Danniewales..... here's some orange spots for you.  Who knows what will happen by Saturday?    

Now then.... you remember I mentioned getting a teeny weeny line when I tested 3 days ago @ 9dp4dt?  Well, I went to clinic today (12dp4dt, and 2 days before OTD) and had a blood test, since we worked out that they opnly put us off till Saturday cos it's an eid holiday and none of the docs wanted appointments when they could be at home celebrating!!!!

Anyway.... cut a long story short, I got 47.34, which makes me pregnant.     

BUT - it's slightly lower than last time I tested pos, and I miscarried then, so I'm staying calm and staying in bed (which is where I've been for two weeks now, docs orders due to high risk)....  So I'm not celebrating yet (well, maybe just a little   ) as much as I'm praying   that it sticks this time!

ANyway, love to everyone, and best of luck


----------



## amanda8416

Hi all

Sorry I've been a bit quiet. I have been watching. 

Congrats to the bfp girls. (on iPhone so hard to see names)

Hugs and kisses to all spes those who this chapter has paused for. 

I'm still waiting. I was naughty as tested last night after just 1 hr of holding. Silly I know of course it's bfn. I used a clearblue plus. Won't be using that brand again. Line was hardly there and a second feint line to cros it wen I say feint I mean just about see without the light shining on it. An it went after half hr.

So was feeling pretty down today. But maybe I see a glimmer of hope. I have had a banging headache all day. Plus slight cramping slight backache. Every nOw an then I get bb twinge. I had all this after I got my first bfp in April. Oh I've done 1.5 litres today and still going!! Super thirsty

I'm goin to test tomorrow which will be 10dp4dt and see what happens. Failing that I wont test until the 6th which is exactly 14 days after my transfer.


----------



## Ranunkel

Hi Ladies,

I hope I may join you. I had my embryo transfer yesterday. I sweet little blastozyste (day 5). I am told it is right where it should be and the womb lining is fine. So hoping it takes its chance and settles in. My testing day is 10 Sep - so please add me to the list.

Funny how after all this fuss it is down to such a tiny being to do all the work...  

I am off until Monday - so propped up on the sofa watching videos, reading the chat, emailing friends and watching out whether anything has changed yet. My doctor said the only sign I might feel in the 2ww is a bit bloated and that would be good because it means it is implanting. However those pessaries make me feel awfully bloated for at least 2 hours after I take them (and that already was the case before any embryo was around...) so all very confusing. Fortunately I am still pretty tired - the operation, the back and forth to the hospital have all worn me out. So I guess the worst of the waiting is still to come  .


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,

Where I can find the stages of the embies daily list?

I had it somewhere but now I can not find it.

Ranunkel,
Good luck hun. We will be testing on the same day. My one was not quite day 5 but they put it down as that.. But lets see how well they will be doing.. Lets stay positive ey... We are going to get there.. Some how.. In very very small steps.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## longtimewaiting

Congratulations Daisyhayes and Saucy Sailoress!   Brilliant News x x x 

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow   x x x


----------



## SuperKitty

Hurray for Daisyhayes, starting September off on a high for all of us in the 2ww.  Congratulations!  And Saucy, am I right in thinking you've got a BFP?  Yay!  Sounds like you two need to put your feet up and be pampered.

Katiecookie, maybe it is just too early to tell with a test?  Hang in there and keep positive  

Welcome to the new ladies; you're in good company  

My bleeding stopped last night (I started bleeding reasonably heavily yesterday, only 2 days after ET) and stayed stopped for most of the day.  This afternoon I started spotting again.  No idea what's going on, but am just trying to stay positive and see what happens.  (sigh)  I'm concentrating on my PMA orange spot!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

SuperKitty said:


> And Saucy, am I right in thinking you've got a BFP? Yay!
> 
> I'm concentrating on my PMA orange spot!


It would seem the orange spot works!!!!! yes, I got a BFP!! I am high risk though, so staying in bed and doing an essay for my masters which is due in end of this month.

Thanks for your wishes.... Did you know karma works too? Sometimes takes a while to kick in, mind...


----------



## daisyhayes

Thanks ladies, good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.xxxxxx


----------



## kez2010

Congrats to daisyhayes & saucysailoress great news. 

DH has banned me from testing early as he wants me to stay positive. Chin up ladies who have tested early and keep a PMA. A test on the right day first thing and you never know. I'll keep everything crossed that they were false negatives. 

Am so nervous about my test in the morning, will let you know and hope we all have good news. 

K x x


----------



## CarylR

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow.

I am feeling very down at the moment, I was up nearly all night with an upset stomach. Unfortunately the advice for Imodium says to contact doctor if you might be preg so had to wait until this morning to be able to speak to anyone. Not a pleasant way to spend the night! For future ref it is Ok to take, but they suggest you should try to avoid it to allow what ever is upsetting you out. 

Stomach problems almost certainly unrelated to Ivf, but don't know what impact it will have. But it prob means that any twinges I have had that I thought might be a good sign are prob a stomach upset. Trying to stay positive, but is quite hard.
C


----------



## Michelle1799

Woo-hoo congratulations saucy   well chuffed 4 u.

I'm not testing early either promised DP that I wouldn't, can't wait for Monday to come & hope it's a good result!!!!

M x


----------



## Ranunkel

Congrats daisyhayes & saucysailoress!
Take good care of yourselves!

Those of you testing tomorrow lots of luck and      (as they seem to work  )


----------



## marie57

Well  done saucy yr  positivity paid off hunx nice to hear from u again  amanda  think you twatwd a bit early to rely on hun x danni think.if yr bleeding not got worse has to be good sign  hun afm have a dilemma otd tommorro but coming back from hols wonder  if  tommoro pm will b ok as sat am have to go out early  too wat do u girls think


----------



## Michelle1799

Good luck to all you girls testing today. 

Marie good luck chick, I would test as soon as you can


M x


----------



## amanda8416

BFN AGAIN


----------



## MrsJC

so sorry on your BFN Amanda.

congrats to all our BFPs, and hello to anyone i haven't 'spoken' to yet xxx  

AFM Im having a lazy day today, watching Jezza and the like- counting down the days til OTD! not long now....3 days off, then 3 days at work, then OTD.... doesn't seem so far away when i say it like that lol xxx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

amanda8416 said:


> BFN AGAIN


Oh no Amanda, was today your OTD? You didn't test early? x x


----------



## katiecookie

morning danniwales 

hope u are ok , i havent been to good cant stop crying     , i havent done another test yet i am gonna get one of them 1st response ones they are meant to be good and do it in the morning , i am not gonna hold my breath though as i have been having period pains for the past few days , lets just    for a Miracle     

kate xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Katie,
Period pains are good signs.. Hanging in there. When is OTD?

Lots and lots of luck ladies testing today.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Eyeore

Morning ladies

Amanda - so sorry hun  

Congrats Saucy good news hope you are resting with your orange spots  

KatieCookie - i have been having awful pains over the last few days but they are weird ones. Really bad back ache and bloated but not like normal AF pains. Hoping its a good sign  

Good Luck to everyone testing today   xxxx


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Sausy sailoress- congrats on your BFP     just take it easy now, I'm sure your DH taking good care of you 

Caryl- sorry that you are feeling down    hope you feel better soon

Amanda- so sorry   did you test on the right day?

Katie- have my everything crossed for you  

Afm- I started having quite a few symptoms all suddenly, very tired for the past to days, almost 
uncontrollably, some very mild cramping from yesterday, but nothing too bad at all. Had some very light brownish spotting this morning, only when I wipe, nothing on panty liner, that  freaked me out. I'm 5dp5dt, so probably too late for an implantation bleeding?? I decided not to panic yet, just hope that spotting stops   cause it does scared me a bit

Good luck to everyone testing today   

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lola,
All sounds good to me.. It can be late implantation..  All great news.. Just keep yourself calm and make yourself happy.. I know it is hard but try..   

Eyeora,
I can not wait to have all these signs too.. Stay positive..   

We are going to be pregnant!!!! We are pregnant!!!  



Kukixx


----------



## kez2010

Oh my god - BFP!! 

Can't believe it. Feel very lucky and grateful and excited and nervous  

I have everything crossed for everyone else. Hope it was a false early test Amanda. 

K  x x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Kez,
What a wonderful news!! Was it your OTD this morning?
Have you had blood test results?
How exciting.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

See, I just knew this would be a lucky month, amazing what a few orange spots flung around can do!!  congrats Kez, I'm very very happy for you


----------



## amanda8416

It's been 10 days since my transfer it was late morula stage. I don't think it was too early. I've had a banging headache for two days now and cramp which got worse today and now this morning brown and red bleeding. I know it's over 

GLnto everyone elsecxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Amanda,
I am so very sorry. Words fail me.. It is so so horrible.. Take good care of yourself..
Kukixx


----------



## danniwales

katiecookie said:


> morning danniwales
> 
> hope u are ok , i havent been to good cant stop crying   , i havent done another test yet i am gonna get one of them 1st response ones they are meant to be good and do it in the morning , i am not gonna hold my breath though as i have been having period pains for the past few days , lets just  for a Miracle
> 
> kate xxx


Ho lovely. It's all over for me. AF came today. I've done 3 tests too. I wish you all the luck in the world. Xxx


----------



## kez2010

Thanks. Was HPT. Faint line on clinic provided HPT at 2.30am (DH couldn't wait!) rushed out first thing and bought digital ones and got quick BFP. Am hoping it is accurate! 

Amanda am so sorry. Don't know what to say. Hope you ok and are taking it easy. 

K x x


----------



## danniwales

marie57 said:


> Well done saucy yr positivity paid off hunx nice to hear from u again amanda think you twatwd a bit early to rely on hun x danni think.if yr bleeding not got worse has to be good sign hun afm have a dilemma otd tommorro but coming back from hols wonder if tommoro pm will b ok as sat am have to go out early too wat do u girls think


Hi babes. All over for me. AF came today and I've done 3 tests. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

congrats to saucy and kez. , can i just ask, did you have blastacyst, or what day was transfer??
Amanda so sorry.hugs.x

good luck to everyone else.xx


----------



## kez2010

Hi, 

I had 5 day blasto. 

Danni, so sorry. Hope you ok. 

K x


----------



## cymbeline

Hi All,
        Please may I join you? I had a single 5 day blastocyst transfer on Monday August 26th at Dogus Clinic in Cyprus. 

First time at this so I am not at all sure what I am feeling - bloatedness, slight dull ache that comes and goes ( not like period pain), lower back ache and feeling emotional.Are these normal? As only a couple of friends know I feel in confusion about it all.

Testing next Friday but may have to put off until Saturday as I teach and think I would be too upset to be in the classroom if it was negative.

Thank-you so much and good luck to everyone. 
xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Actually id be interested ladies in what day transfer you all had?? 
Im 2 day transfer, embies at 4 cell.x


----------



## lola33

Kez- big congrats to you and you DH     

Noasark- welcome to the thread, the bloating and the cramping seems to be very common, so nothing to worry about there  

Angela- I had a day 5, 2 blasts transfer

Xx


----------



## katiecookie

hiya kuki2010 

my test date is tomorrow , but i did a test on wednesday and it was negative i am      that it might have been to early but i really dont think so , it will be 16 days tomorrow since et so i wud have thought that something mite have shown up on wednesday ! 

when i had the et the nurse said that they were very good quality they were 2 4cells both grade a & b so i think i just got my hopes up a bit to high i was conviened that it had worked this time    . 

i have spoken to the hosiptal and they still want me to a do a test in the morning but i really dont want to do one , i have been feeling very ratty n short tempered  all day and stll having af pains , so i just know that the bloody thing is on the way !   , 

i will do a test though and let u all know , congratulations to all of you getting your bfp hope u are all taking it easy big    

love kate xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

ANGELA29A said:


> congrats to saucy and kez. , can i just ask, did you have blastacyst, or what day was transfer??
> Amanda so sorry.hugs.x
> 
> good luck to everyone else.xx


Weird tx this time - Ramadan in Kuwait, so was shuffled around from doc to doc... My own doc wasn't even there when I went in for my final scan to see if I was ready for hCG injection to release eggs.... despite having TOLD me to come in the morning, when DH couldn't come, rather than the evening session as usual.

My file wasn't in order, so the doc who did see me asked when my last period was, expecting to start me off on a treatment!! It was not the most comfortable of appointments.

ANyway, had EC on a Tuesday, followed by a four day transfer, which is because the doc didn't want to work on a Friday. It was grade 2, and I forgot to ask how many cells. But, so far it's stuck and I'm crossing my fingers and toes. I miscarried fairly early last time, and my hCG numbers are even lower this time (47 yesterday, 12dp4dt)... but for now I'm pg, so there is hope!


----------



## debs01

Sausy Sailoress on your  so happy for you.

Debs 01 xx


----------



## debs01

Marie57

How you feeling hun?think you are testing tomorrow so i wish you luck    .
Hope you enjoyed your time away. 

Debs01 xx


----------



## marie57

Hi girls got a BFN this morning  So upset I dont know how you move on from this.Spent all our savings on this tx no chance to try again.Wish you all well    for those testing today.Mariexx


----------



## Kuki2010

*Good morning ladies,*

*I am not very positive today. I think they left me already. I had pains etc yesterday. But now all is gone.. I felt the same last FET. And I was right.. Unless this time there was a very very smooth implantion. Which I very much doubt. They are never is.. Always pretty painful.
* 
*Last night I felt like coldsores coming up. And feeling fluiey.. I hope my immunes have not killed them already..*

*We have our local market today. Will do some shopping. That should cheer me up.. Well it will be mainly baby clothes shopping for my friends who are expecting boys.. Nevermind still will be fun..*

*I hope you are having more luck than me..*

*I listen to myself today and tomorrow. Should know more by monday..If there are no pains.. I know they have gone..*

*Love. Kukixx*


----------



## Kuki2010

Marie and Danniwales, I am so very sorry. This journey is just goddamn hard..    

Sauscy, weldone you.. Enjoy it as much as you can..

Katie, thinking of you. Lots and lots of luck!

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## ANGELA29A

So sorry Marie.xxx 
Kuki, hang on in their you never know.   

lots of     to all of us.xxx


----------



## lola33

Marie- I am so sorry about your news    

Kuki- please try to stay positive, every time is different, so not really good idea to compere. My PMA complitely left the building yesterday, so much that I almost had a drink when I met up my friends for dinner, was thinking what's the point anyway  luckily I didn't and I'm feeling a bit more positive about things today. Maybe it's just one of those days, I'm sure it will all feel better soon  

Best of luck to all testing today    

Xx


----------



## Michelle1799

Marie, I'm so sorry chick take care of yourself sweetie xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lola and Angela,
Thank you.. Glad you are here.. So nice to just talk about it..
Pains are come back. Feeling positive again. 
God I hate 2WW.. 
Weirdly although I am worried they left me.. Inside I have peace.. Hard to explain..
Should go and do some packing and forget about them for half hr or so.. If I can do it.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Aw... I am so very sorry for those of you who it didn't work for. I am still very very concerned about what the numbers will read tomorrow - I really want them to go up, and for this little beanie ton survive. It really does feel as bad as the 2ww, not knowing whther I'll be able to keep it this time.

 So, I'm still in bed. We just had an eid holiday here (3 days plus weekend), and DH has nobly spent it all in bed with me. By Day 3, he let it slip out "Bloody hell, this is hard staying in bed all the time!" See, he thought I was onto a cushy number!!!

On the bright side, his cooking has improved exponentially since he started 3 weeks ago! And he's moaning about the amount of time he has to spend in kitchen and shopping. Ha! He sent his driver to the supermarket the other day, so it's not all that hard for him!!!

Anyway, seems like we need some positive vibes round here: so on the bright side, for those of you with BFNs....
 Enjoy! And a glass of wine with that too!!

So, more orange spots are needed round here, methinks:


----------



## Eyeore

So sorry Marie   

Kuki - try and stay positive i felt like that last week but i am still waiting and having weird   

Good luck to everyone else testing today    

xxxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing?

Im feeling a bit strange this morning, having some light cramps, feel slightly sick and have a fuzzy head - hope this is all good as due to test in 2 days  

M x


----------



## longtimewaiting

Congratulations on your BFP Kez2010   brilliant news.

So sorry for the heartbreakingly sad BFNs for Amanda, Danniwales and Marie57     

Lots of luck to everybody else still waiting  

AFM - I've been watching and reading but couldn't join in, been so upset and anxious since tested early and got BPN, tested on OTD yesterday and got a hint of a positive line but tested again today with digital and it's a BFN.

I've been here before, this was my 8th 2ww but AF has always arrived 3 or 4 days before test day on the other cycles - this time still no AF.  Anyone else been in this position before?  

My clinic is closed at w/e so can't get advice from them.  Think I'm clutching a straws, guess the cyclogest and progynova are stopping AF (even tho they never have before).  I'm sure I should stop taking them so AF will start and all this horrible waiting, wondering and hoping will at least be over but there's still part of me that doesn't want it to be over.

Tx is so damn hard - why are there never any answers when it doesn't work?  How much do we have to go through before we get what we want or know to give up trying?


----------



## debs01

Marie57

Marie I'm so so sorry about the result today,my heart goes out to you.
Love n hugs
Debs01 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

longtimewaiting, strange you got a positive yesterday and negative today, id go to docs and get bloods on monday, keep positive


----------



## marie57

Hi all thanks for all your kind words it really does help  to everyone AF hasnt started yet so im still wondering if there is a glimmer of hope dont know if I should get another box of cyclogest or if thats just prolonging the agony  I tested with clearblue digital but think I remember reading on form from clinic (ive lost the form)use clearblue non digital,but surely that wont make any difference would it?


----------



## Deborah Dora

Hi Marie

Just a quicky as trying to keep off the site for a couple of days...but failing misarably!

Boots are doing a BOGOF  on First Response non digital.  Ive found these to be very good in the
past.  

I hope this helps.  Congrats to all of the positives and huge hugs to all not let successful.

Deb x


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi Marie,

I really hope you are ok, I have been reading different info and articles on the net I cant remember where I read it but some people have been saying that the digital ones arent that great so maybe you should try one of the other ones maybe the clear blue sensitive.

take care of yourself 

M x


----------



## Eyeore

marie57 said:


> Hi all thanks for all your kind words it really does help  to everyone AF hasnt started yet so im still wondering if there is a glimmer of hope dont know if I should get another box of cyclogest or if thats just prolonging the agony  I tested with clearblue digital but think I remember reading on form from clinic (ive lost the form)use clearblue non digital,but surely that wont make any difference would it?


I don't know anything about HPT or the brands sorry - but i do think its weird that I have my ET the day after you and my OTD is not until 7th September - but maybe that's because i had a hcg trigger shot two days afte ET and haven't been using the pessaries
Sending   Hope you are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marie57

Think I will get another test to try but worried if I leave pesseries off now as Ive run out af will definately come, but I guess not if  its positive will it ?


----------



## Michelle1799

Will keep my fingers crossed for you Marie      

M x


----------



## Bronte Cottage

I cheated and did a test. I figured that 13 days after a 5 day transfer was fine - the trigger shot was 18 days ago and the chemist said that the pessaries do not contain anything that will affect the result.


Anyway, I'm in a daze as we got a positive - and quickly too. For those wondering about the type of test, it was just the Clearblue non digital one. My OTD is on Monday and I've got another to use then.


   to everyone on the journey. We all deserve this.


----------



## Michelle1799

Hey guys,

How long do you think it takes for the HCG trigger shot to come out your system?

I cheated yesterday as well   and got a positive, Im going to test again tomorrow and Im due for bloods at the clinic on Monday. I dont want to get excited yet as Im worried the HCG was still in my body and thats why I got a positive. 

Yesterday I was 13 days after trigger shot and 8 days after a 3 day transfer, what do uz think was it too early!!!!

M x


----------



## molly79

Hi all!!

Can I join you all?

Had a 2 day transfer on 1 Sept, and OTD is the 13th! Can think of nothing else!!

Love to all xxx


Molly79


----------



## Fairybelle

Hi Ladies!!

Can i join please?? I had my ET on 29th aug and my OTD is 14th Sept.

Congrats too all those with BFPs- getting September off to a great start!! 
Big hugs to those who have had BFN's-     im so sorry xxxx

Love and luck to all
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,

So happy for those gto BFP.

HCG trigger takes 10 days to come of the system.. So you surely have positive ladies.. Delighted for you...

I am hoping for an early testing too. Monday I will go and get a good test.. See what I can find around here. 

Tonight I went to clinic where I get my gestone injections done. I asked there at the lab if I could do a blood test done on thursday morning before I fly to Uk.. They said they can give a rough yes or no in 30min. If I want exact numbers I will ahve to wait for 2 hrs.. Well I will not have that much time.. As I need to leave home ealry to get to Airport.. 

And just thought I could get a urine test done on wed night.. That will be an idea.. It will be a day 7dp5dt.. I must be so so mad.. 

Monday I will get my testing plans sorted.. 

Good luck ladies.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Excellent news, NLT and Michelle. Great news, both of you.

About the trigger shot... Online research shows it has a half life of a day.  I have been taking hcg 5000 every three days (trigger shot is 10000iu). However.... My doc says that after three days the hcg left in my body is mine... Which is why I tested every three days before the hcg shot last time when I miscarried and will prob do so this time too.

Oh, and Marie... Don't even consider coming off the pessaries until af arrives or your clinic says so!


----------



## twizzy

Hi to all you lovely ladies!  Just had a brief read through and you all sound lovely and some fab BFP's too - let's keep it that way!! I am doing FET and had my last little snowbaby transferred yesterday - 5 day blast OTD is 13th Sept.  Up to the transfer day I was fine other than a little blip the day before when I was having AF type symptoms which has gone but all day today I have been feeling really nauseous?? and still am - what is all that about? any ideas gladly listened to!  look forward to learning more about you all

Twizzy xxx


----------



## shegt

Hi ladies, can I join.....FET on 31aug and testing on 14th sept. I had 2grade embies transferred . 
Can anyone tell how much rest is good enough. I'm off from work for few days but doing usual house work....is bed rest must?


----------



## twizzy

Hi Shegt, well done on being PUPO!! You don't need complete bed rest - just carry on as normal - as much as you can on 2ww!!! But avoid heavy lifting etc and be kind to yourself and have a rest when you can!!! Good luck 

Twizzy xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Welcome, twizzy and shegt. 

Sheet, as far as bed rest go, it depends entirely on your situation. I am nearly forty, been trying this fr six years, and miscarried my first pregnancy back in June, so doc is taking no chances.  Most ladies are ok to go back to work so long as they're no lumberjacks or brickies... Just keep it light!  Well, I have my second blood test tomo eve to see if this is viable this time... I do hope so. Fingers crossed!


----------



## shegt

Saucy Sailoress said:


> Welcome, twizzy and shegt.
> 
> Sheet, as far as bed rest go, it depends entirely on your situation. I am nearly forty, been trying this fr six years, and miscarried my first pregnancy back in June, so doc is taking no chances. Most ladies are ok to go back to work so long as they're no lumberjacks or brickies... Just keep it light! Well, I have my second blood test tomo eve to see if this is viable this time... I do hope so. Fingers crossed!


Thanks saucy Sailoress , good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## shegt

twizzy said:


> Hi Shegt, well done on being PUPO!! You don't need complete bed rest - just carry on as normal - as much as you can on 2ww!!! But avoid heavy lifting etc and be kind to yourself and have a rest when you can!!! Good luck
> 
> Twizzy xxx


Hi, im keeping my feet up as much as I can &my fingers crossed !! This is my second attempt with FET....so kind of anxious .....all this is making me fight with my DH .......whn I shouldn't !

Any advice on diet ? I'm trying to take as much water as poss n more proteins.


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hey ladies, 

I'm afraid it's a BFN for me too.
Just wanted to let u know. Not sure what's next for us now.
Thinking about maybe investigating immunity issues since not sticking seems to be the problem for us.
If anyone has any experience of that would be very grateful for any advice/ recommendations of where to go.
Congrats to all those with BFP's- well done ladies.
 for those still waiting
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

JoWill,
I am so very sorry.. Words fail me.. 
I did my testing with Mr. Gorgy.. Expensive but so worth it. I so wish I did all the testing before all our trials.. But we live and learn. Go into his site and investigate. Before you make any decisions. Read the link below; More like study.. Study it well..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Any questions ask Agate. She is just amazing..

Kukixx


----------



## Deborah Dora

Hi all 

unfortunately its a BFN for us.  Good luck to everyone testing this month, hugs to all

Debx


----------



## marie57

DeborahD and Jowill65 Im with you in your pain   and its awful, I cant stop crying and have no idea how to move on  I guess its only time that will make us feel any better,but at the moment I just cant see it.    To everyone testing over next few days will keep an eye on how you all getting on Marie xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Deborah and jowill65, im so sorry,   
Marie did you decide to do another test??
Hello molly79, we meet again. 
Congrats to michelle 1799 and blt.xxx

ive decided not to buy a test until the night before so im not tempted to    if i make it to test date that is, never got past day 16 before.x


----------



## marie57

Hi angela yes did another test yesterday and neg again and today af has arrived so it must have just been the progesterone keeping it off!Just feel like Ive got no options now but to give up my dream,We just cant afford another 5k to try again ,good luck for your OTD Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Fairybelle

Marie, Deb and Jowill,

Im soooo truly sorry to read this   Truly devastating and my heart really goes out to you.Theres nothing i can say that will help right now just wanted u to know that i am thinking of you and send the biggest hugs   

Life is just so unfair xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Marie, Deb & Jowill

Thinking about uz today  

M x


----------



## Eyeore

Marie, Debs & JoWill sending lots of   so so sorry this process is just so hard xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Off to the clinic in a minute to find out whether this baby is growing or not.  I am driving myself nuts... Just as I think my boobies aren't quite so sensitive as they were, I get a small wave of nausea...


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Thanks everyone for your messages.
Really kind of you and much appreciated.
Feel on the verge of tears constantly. Am bit worried about DH - taking it much harder than I expected this time.
Just going to take a bit of time to get our heads straight and decide what to do next.
Will be keeping an eye on you all to see how you are getting on.
Sending you all much 

xx


----------



## molly79

Hello ladies!

Debs & Jowill - Really sorry to hear your awful news.......Life is incredibly unfair. Big   xxx

Saucy sailoress -  good luck for your scan....how exciting!!!!  

Angela - Hello again!! Lets hope we meet again at the 'BFP's announcements' !!! 

Michelle1799 and BLT - CONGRATULATIONS!! So excited for you!!

AFM-  I feel absolutely exhausted, is this normal, or a sign?! Slept for 12 hours last night, and could still sleep! Boobs huge and sore too. I know I'm probably obsessing, but how does/did everyone else feel?!

Molly xxxx


----------



## cymbeline

Hi All,
          I am so so sorry for all those who have tested negative  - so upsetting and final - especially if this has happened before. In fact I am in amazement atanyone who goes through this rollercoaster continually.

I can't help thinking it might be me in a few days.

I actually bought a test today at Asda- -clearblue one but not the Digital one after what I had read on here.

I am feeling normal half the time which worries me, and then after wandering round Asda I felt exhausted and the dull ache in my lower abdomen started again - not like period pains just an ache or drag.I also slept for about 10 hours after a wave of tiredness hit me.

I keep thinking the pessaires ,melt and drip out of me! Not pleasant. Can't believe I am half way there.

Hugs to all with sad news and good luck to all.

x x


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Kuki2010 said:


> JoWill,
> I am so very sorry.. Words fail me..
> I did my testing with Mr. Gorgy.. Expensive but so worth it. I so wish I did all the testing before all our trials.. But we live and learn. Go into his site and investigate. Before you make any decisions. Read the link below; More like study.. Study it well..
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
> 
> Any questions ask Agate. She is just amazing..
> 
> Kukixx
> 
> Thanks hon for this. I will def look into it.
> Sending you loads of
> xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

I've been reading the posts everyday and wish a huge congratulations to all the BFP's. Such fantastic news, you must all be so excited. Wish you all the best through your pregnancies.



Lots of love and   to those who were less fortunate. I hope you are able to find ways to cope and that there continue to be options for you to try again. Never give up on your dreams


----------



## PocketRocket

Hi everyone   

Please can I join you?

Have just had one blast put back in today and have started the dreaded 2WW    OTD is 13th September. This wait doesn't get any easier, does it?!   

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## scattykat

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to send congrats to you pregnant ladies, and huge   to those ladies who are not so lucky, fingers crossed it will be your turn soon.
I am due to test tomorrow. I have not had any of my usual af signs, but do not feel any different. That sounds really silly, but friends who know I am due to test tomorrow keep asking me that! I have been off most the week with back pain (on going problem) so dont know if that is just  masking af signs!!! Will let you know tomorrow.  
Kat x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all,

Back from honeymoon and only a couple of days til OTD but did a first response this morning and got a BFN  I know it was too early but the box said up to 6 days before . . . . .

Not out yet but a little less optamistic maybe    

Sorry no personals but a little over tired and loads to do before work tomorrow!

love to all

J xx


----------



## twizzy

Hi pocketrocket you have the same otd as me and I had 1 blast transferred to!! So we are going through it together!Good luck and lots of baby dust to you xxx

Twizzy
xxx


----------



## PocketRocket

Ah that's great Twizzy    That's what I love about this website - you really think you are on your own until you come on here   Did you have ET today or earlier in the week?

I will try to keep up with everybody and familiarise myself with who's who   

PR xxx


----------



## 1972

Hi Ladies

Can I join you ?

I had 2 grade 2 little ones transferred on friday , OTD is 14th Sept . Trying so very hard to keep my mind focussed on other things ! 

 to everyone waiting and congrats to those whove already had good news x x x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Bugger, bugger, bugger.

Numbers are falling today.  I've been told to come off the meds and let it miscarry again.  It was heartbreaking last time, cos after coming off the meds it keeps developing until it pops out, so last time I had what looked like a perfectly formed 6 week embryo.  But doc was looking at the photo today, and pointing out its heart, brain and stomach.... She has asked me to take photos of this one as well so we can compare 

Oh well, I'm gonna go make more orange spots for next time.  Maybe these didn't have the correct Reiki energy or something...


----------



## twizzy

Oh SS    I am gutted for you - made me cry reading your message lots and lots of        It is such a hard and at times horrible journey we have to go through - words are failing me at the moment but wanted to let you know i am thinking of you - not a great comfort i know and sorry not to be inspirational but just take care of yourself 


Twizzy xxx


----------



## molly79

Saucy Sailoress

Absolutely gutted for you. Such a sad sad day. Take good care of yourself and I'm thinking of you. Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## molly79

Michelle1799

I noticed you on the Edinburgh thread, my treatments there also! Im at Shawfair Park xx


----------



## twizzy

PocketRocket said:


> Ah that's great Twizzy  That's what I love about this website - you really think you are on your own until you come on here  Did you have ET today or earlier in the week?
> 
> I will try to keep up with everybody and familiarise myself with who's who
> 
> PR xxx
> 
> Yes had mine earlier - on Friday xxx


----------



## twizzy

Molly79 - Another OTD 13/9!! good luck!!!


To All needing it


   


and those needing it


    
and finally


 
Twizzy xxx


----------



## marie57

Saucy Im so very sorry to read your news getting a BFN is bad enough but Ive no idea how you must be feeling.Is it essential you come off meds? Why couldnt you carry on and see what happens?    please keep us posted as to how you are doingxx


----------



## debs01

Saucy Sailoress said:


> Bugger, bugger, bugger.
> 
> Numbers are falling today. I've been told to come off the meds and let it miscarry again. It was heartbreaking last time, cos after coming off the meds it keeps developing until it pops out, so last time I had what looked like a perfectly formed 6 week embryo. But doc was looking at the photo today, and pointing out its heart, brain and stomach.... She has asked me to take photos of this one as well so we can compare
> 
> Oh well, I'm gonna go make more orange spots for next time. Maybe these didn't have the correct Reiki energy or something...


Saucy Sailoress,I'm so so sorry for your sad news.It must be horrible prolonging it .Life can be so cruel and my thoughts are with you at this sad and difficult time. Debs01 xx


----------



## Eyeore

SS so sorry it's heartbreaking sending a big


----------



## eeyore11

Good morning! 

Saucy Sailoress - i am really sorry to read that! i hope that you are as ok as can be. so sorry. its so hard and heartbreaking. wishing you all the best.  

I was wondering if i could join you all in the 2ww?? my OTD is on 13/9! so i have 1 week to go! one loooong week!
i have already been panicing and worrying but trying not to - obvsly!! 

hope that everyones ok   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

SS,
My heart goes out for you.. It is so hard.. Did you get immune testing done? Make sure you look into these m/cs..
   
Love. Kukixx


----------



## twizzy

Morning All you lovely Ladies!!!! Wowzer can't believe how many of us has OTD 13/9!!!!! Welcome Eeyore11! Well feeling incredibly nauseous today! Surely its top early to feel that? How is everyone else?

SS - I echo Marie57 comments was thinking the exact same thing re meds xxx

Twizzy xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

saucy sailoress, im so sorry.xx 
thanks Marie.x
molly 79, yes indeed hello again.xx

AFM going crazy alreay only had ET thursday!!!
developed a pain in my side last night, which has gutted me, had this last time and got a bfn, had a terrible nights sleep, a dry throat all night, and god knows how many times i got up for a wee!!!!, woke up sweating like a pig, and a tad dizzy...grrrr hubby phoned in my work sick for me.
Really think it should be 2 week torture!!!1


----------



## Kuki2010

*Good morning ladies,
* 
*Did a very cheap home test and negative. Well if there were two healthy pregnancy I should have a line today. I know there will be one. This is how I came to this conclusion;
On friday night I had one on left and one on right pains. On sat morning left one stopped all together.. But on and off right one still going.. So I think we still have one with us.. Unless left one has implanted with no probs whats so ever and right is still struggling? Who knows!!!*

*I am still very very positive. And Peaceful.. Even though I cope with only 2-3 hrs sleep a night.. *

*Busy next 3 days.. Will be on line on today and tomorrow but on wed a friend of mine taking my laptop to Uk. That way I don't have much to carry with me when we are flying.. *

*I need to get on with my phone calls but can not get off FF..*

*Good luck to all testing today!!!*

*Love. Kukixx*


----------



## molly79

Morning ladies!

Big day on the 13th for a lot of us now!!  

Angela- Stop worrying and stay positive!!! I got a good feeling! I had to get up last night twice for a wee and was the same the night before! Whats that all about?! Never ever get up through the night for the loo! Boobs still huge and feel emotional! I wonder......!!

Hope you all well    xxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Morning everyone,

Im really sorry for all of you that got a BFN  

Ive just been for my blood test this morning, OMG I am so emotional today Ive cried on and off all morning and even ran a red light on the way to the hospital. I feel so anxious and my stomach is like a washing machine. I have to phone the hospital at lunch time today for the results.

thinking about you all today 

M x


----------



## molly79

Michelle1799 - Will   for you all morning! You not been tempted by a test before today?! Put your feet up and relax!!! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Thanks Molly,

I did do a test yesterday and it was positive but still dont feel like it is real until I hear it from the hospital and just     that it is.

M x


----------



## ANGELA29A

michelle, thats fab a BFP, im sure it will be ok, believe hun.x

molly  i normally get up 2 to 3 times for a wee, but nit that many as i did last night.x


----------



## molly79

Michelle - WOW!!! That sounds very very promising!!! The trigger shot will be well out your system by now. Will be nice to have confirmation tho! Ah, so exciting! you must keep us up to date!!!  Wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Michelle,
You are funny.. Believe it you are pregnant!! What a wonderful news.. 
Tell us the number when you get it!!
Soooo exciting..

Molly and Angela,
I am feeling so so hot.. Drinking lots of water therefore goind to toilet a lot. I am taking a lot of meds though Ithink they aremaking me feel thirsty.. Not sure this is the first cycle I do it wiht immune meds.. All in stip learning curve..

Wishing you lots of luck girlies..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

To those of you who have had the dreaded BFN -  my heart goes out to you - it is so horrific this journey we are all on and I just hope you are looking after yourselves and getting the support you need at this time.  I dont have any other words that will help I know - but just wanted to say that I am thinking of you.  

For the recent BFPs - congratulations - fantastic news !!      

AFM - I posted on this thread a week ago and now I am half way through the 2ww (OTD 12 September).  Symptom spotting all the time  - lots of period cramping/achy feeling in the abdomen for the first few days following ET, then on Saturday I got some stronger 'stabbing' pains, but they have now passed.  (.)(.)'s very sore - guess that is the progesterone though.  Have had a couple of spells of feeling really tired - not sure if that is a side effect of the drugs, or because I have just started annual leave and my body is saying 'thank goodness for that' and packing up after all the stress of ICSI and work combined!!  I cant stop obsessing though - trying not to, and trying to stay positive - but it is so hard!

Good luck to everyone testing this week and really hope we hear lots more positive results on here soon


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Oh my goodness saucy - I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love


----------



## 1972

Diamonds - 2ww is just so tough. Easier said than done but try not to analyse symptoms. There's such a fine kind between side effects, AF and pregnancy. It's not over until it's over  

Lots of ladies on my lady cycle thread spotted and bled and got Bfp... Stay positive  

Xx


----------



## eeyore11

hey!

diamons 18 - i know this 2ww is soo long! my test date is not till a day after yours, and i am not sure how i am going to last! i have been obssesing over every little thing! but def keep postive! my mother is a very firm beliver that if you think postive good things happen to you! 

michelle - congrats hunni! its wonderful to read such news!! all the best and hope that those levels are nice and high 

twizzy - lol, i have noticed theres a few ppl with same OTD!! will be such a big day!! did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? 

AFM, i am only on 2dp5dp, had weird slightly painful pains around my ovaries today and yesterday but have been having some pains since EC. so not too really sure if to make anything of it! also slight back pain like at the moment, but my back was aching a few days ago too...!!! also had a few waves of feeling sick (not normal for me) and been quite tired even though i go to bed at 9pm, but once again i am thinking its all the meds that i am taking!!  however i am hoping that at least one of my embryos has/is implanting as one of my embryos was hatching when they transfered it! the other one was 3AA. so fingers crossed,  soooo worried and anxious! wish i could sleep and wake up next week!!! heheh!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know I had a blood test today and it's a BFN for me, strange I knew all along it would be, just felt negative from the beginning after a really difficult transfer which took nearly ab hour and the poor little blastocyst being taken in and out of the lab.

I'm caught somewhere between tears and numbness right now.

My last treatment (first IVF) ended in ectopic which I am
hoping means I can actually get pregnant - any comments?

So for us we hope it's 3rd time lucky (we have some frosties this time).

Congrats to anyone who has their BFP and hugs to those who don't!

Fizzwizz


----------



## 1972

So sorry to hear that fizz wizz   xx


----------



## eeyore11

Fizz whizz I'm sooo sorry to read that. My thoughts are with you. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

OMG I got a   I cant believe it I never thought in a millions years I would be saying I am pregnant      

Again I am so sorry for you guys who it didnt work for this time and I really    that it will for you soon  

M x


----------



## molly79

Michelle - Wonderful news! Congratulations!  So happy for you!!!  xxx


----------



## eeyore11

Michelle - congrats!! That's amazing!!!  Wishing u all the best!! I hope I'm as happy as u are today on my OTD! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Michelle - fantastic news - congratulations!!!!


----------



## diamonds18

Fixxwhizz - so sorry to hear your news   Great you have some frosties for another cycle when you feel ready


----------



## 1972

Congratulations Michelle, fab news xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Fizzwhizz - so sorry to hear your news    Great you have some frosties for another cycle when you feel ready


----------



## Charlie28

Hello Ladies

Sorry to read your post fizzwizz  so sad

Also congrats to Michelle  wow xxx

This is all so emotional. 

I am in 2ww OTD 15/9/11. I can't get off my mind the grading that my embies got. I was told they were both B/C. I take it this is the same as a grade 2/3 not sure why mine are graded by letter instead of number? I have tried to research on internet and read lots of posts but everyone else seems to have a clear, A or B, 1 or 2. Why are mine in between 2 grades has anyone else had this??
I keep thinking that maybe my chances are now much lower?
Anyone have any ideas??

Charlie,
Lots of   to everyone


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Big congrats to all who got BFP    

And many hugs to all who got BFN   

Unfortunately it's bad news for me, I tested earlier today and it is BFN   I tested a day early, but I'm sure it doesn't make any difference. I have been having  brown spotting for 4 days now and today some red, so I'm sure AF will arrive as soon as I stop cyclogest.

Best of luck to everybody else here, hoping for a lot of BFP's this September    

Xx


----------



## longtimewaiting

Congratulation to all the BFPs  

Lots of big   and   for all the BFN x

And loads and loads of good luck wishes to everyone still waiting x 

Apparently I probably had the start of a chemical pregnancy and have to wait up to a week for AF to arrive.  Anyway all over this time, hoping for next time, 3 frosties left x


----------



## shegt

Hi, sending lots of positive vibes to all in waiting........
Yesterday was bad for me as I was having mood swings.....fights with husband. Today I'm home alone &much better! Though feeling little restless.....I guess part of 2ww!!


----------



## Michelle1799

Thank tou ladies for all your best wishes, it is very much valued  

at the moment I am on  

M x


----------



## marie57

Congratulations Michelle its very uplifting to hear   news take good care of yourself now hun xx
Lola33 and Fizzwhizz so sorry for you both,Its so difficult to understand why these things happen,when its all your heart desires life seems so cruel.Big    and    it will be a different story next time xx
Longtimewaiting what is a chemical pregnancy? Ive often wondered that.Did you get AF yet? I got it yesterday 2 days after OTD guess it was just the progeterone keeping it off.  to all still waiting marie x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Dhey giRls. Thanks for all your wishes, they mean a lot. I'm annoyed more than anything.... Haven't shed a tear yet, but prob when it all comes out....

Best wishes to everyone" and congrats Michelle  we've been needing some good news around here x x x


----------



## twizzy

Huge congratulations michelle great news!
Lola33 fizzwhizz longtimewaiting big hugs whizzing over to you thinking of you xxx 
Cannot sleep woke up an hour ago had a wee and now lying here feeling sick
and my mind wont stop whizzing and let me sleep  gotta really hectic day in a coupke of hours too grrr I really don't like the 2ww and what it does to us mentally and emotionally xxx


----------



## 1972

Well done to all those with good news.   to all those who aren't in such a good place. 2ww is so hard. 

I'm testament from last round though, those with bad news will feel better although it feels like your heart is breaking now   lots of love to you all. 

I'm back to work today, dreading it... Week tomorrow til OTD. Last time, this week was hard as couldn't concentrate and was in bad mood at work  

Have a good day. Xx


----------



## eeyore11

good morning! 

hope everyone who has had a BFN are feeling better, my thoughts are still with you. this is such a hard process.    everyone deserves to get their BFP and trust it will be your next go ladies. 

AFM, 

3dp5dt, and i am feeling nothing.. i woke up this morning and didnt have any feelings.. felt normal! last night couldnt sleep as i was boiling hot even though my window was opend and i did have some sensations going on around my lady parts but nothing today! 
these meds that we take really do mess with our bodies and minds dont they!!! i have to write a speech today for my best friends wedding this saturday (well finish writting it) and i just cant concentrate. all i thik about is "has it worked" "how am i going to last another 7 days" !!!
i have been reading that some ladies have tested BFP on 3dp5dt!!! amazing! i dont think that i am strong eno0ught to test today as i would be gutted to not see a second line.... even though i would know its early!! 
anyways hope everyones doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Wishing lots of luck for testing today..

This waiting is the hardest part of the treatments.. I hate it with passion..

Feeling very down today..

This is what I wrote to my dairy this morning;

*6DP5DT 06/09/11 Tuesday (Transfer were done on wed 31/08/11) LMP is 12/08/2011.*

*CHEAP TURKISH TEST IS NEGATIVE!*

*I have slept well last night. Woke up a few times but manage to get back to sleep. *

*I had awful pains all day long yesterday but last night it has stoped and have not came back. So worried now they have left me for good.. Unless they have attached properly and now it is settled. Which I very much doubt it.. It never is like that in my pregnancies..*

*I am so so worried.. Trying to stay positive.. *

*We are busy today.. Got to achieve a lot and going to be annoying and stressing. Cos I have to deal with some idiots in here.. *

*Wish me luck!! I need those pains to get back and make me suffer..*

*Love. Kukixx*

Hope you all going to have a great day..

Good luck..

Just will get myself out of the house.. Got to go and get on with something before i go totally mad..

Kukixx


----------



## Eyeore

Morning everyone

LTW, SS, FizzWhizz and Lola sending lots of    

congratulations Michelle fab news   so nice to here good news  

Eeyore11 - I wouldn't test to early hun as you can get false positives early on after all the drugs we have been taking. I test tomorrow which will be 16DP3DET!!! Its a long time to wait but the hospital gives us these dates for a reason  . I have had loads of feelings - feeling like AF is on her way then feeling completely different...its a rollercoaster but fingers crossed for tomorrow     

Lots of love to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## eeyore11

eyeore - good luck for tomorrow hunni!!!!! will be thinking of you! i know its soo hard!! i have 7 days to go! at least i have my best friends wedding on sat so friday evening and sat i will be busy with her and not be thinking of OTD!! heheh! 
hope your feeling ok hun!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

kuki - its hard hunni, but u def gotta stay postive!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

eeyore, im 18dt2dt when I test. good luck tomorrow . 
hugs to all those with a BFN, life is so cruel. 
and lots of     for all us waiting.x


----------



## eeyore11

angela - wow, that is such a long wait. on my previous cycle i had to wait 16 days which i thought was long enough! but at least when you trest you wil know for sure  xxxxxxxxxxxxx i am struggling and still have 7 days to go! ahhh


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Pinkcat,

would you be able to add me to the list please - ICSI, OTD 12 September 

thanks

Diamonds x


----------



## Hevan81

Congratulations Michelle on your  . Hope you're still up on   - enjoy it up there  

So sorry to all those with bad news, so cruel and unfair. I wish you all the best for trying again and   you get a diffrent result.

AFM, OTD getting closer, it's due Friday, however, waiting til Saturday so DH can be there. Just   we get to Saturday   

Lots of love to all XXX


----------



## twizzy

Hi ladies, can anyone help me explain why I am feeling soooooo sick and nauseous - otd not until 13/9 had a 5day blast transferred on 2/9 and am on progynova and cyclogest pessaries. However was on both these drugs prior to transfer and did not feel nausea so can't blame it on side effects of the drugs, but I think it is too early to be feeling pregnancy symptoms?  Any thoughts?

Twizzy
xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Twizzy,
Pregnancy symptoms does not start till 6weeks.. Unless you have problems in your body.. Immunes etc.. 
The rest is all to do with meds unfortunately..
Oh unles you are carring triplets or more of course.. They say even with twins the symptons does not start till 5 weeks.. Well that's what my doc says.. 
Our body reacts to things differently at different times.. 
Wishing you lots of luck for OTD.. 

Angela,
That is madness. Too long.. You can cut that easly buy 3 days. Make it to 15th.. Good luck hun.. 
Waiting driving me nuts.. 
I am going to have my 1st blood test on thursday which will be 8dp5dt.. 2 days earlier than my OTD. But if there is a pregnancy there hsould be some HCG about 20-30 in the blood stream already.. 
The hospital will let me know by text masage.. How I am going to do that 2hrs I do not know.. 

Feeling a bit better.. Trying to stay positive. I am still peaceful but terrirfed that this has not worked either..

Love and luck to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## eeyore11

twizzy - not sure hun, to be honest, as u know its too early to have symptoms like nauseous... but you never know ;-)
i felt slightly sick the other day but i belv its the progesterone,  i wasnt feeling like that before ET (i also was taking the pessaries) but after ET for a few days i felt slightly sick..but i assume its cos i have been taking them for a while now so they are playing more of a role in my body. i do not know, i am just saying!!! 
are u thinking of testing early? 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marie57

Twizzy I had the nausea thing after ET and it really got my hopes up but it must have just been the cyclogest  think as you know it was a bfn for me.I have come to the conclusion you just cant tell, the side effects of the drugs,early pregnancy signs and Af signs all so similar and of course we are all so different.Give up the analysing hun relax and enjoy being PUPO for now (I wish I had)
Kuki2010-You were so positive yesterday hun,try to reign it back,as someone else on here said it aint over till its over!! Sending you      to all in 2ww Mariexx


----------



## twizzy

Thanks for the replies but as i said i don't think it is pregnancy related either! (I know it is too early!) Just can't work out what it is? Anyhoo!
EEyore11 no not thinking of testing early there is no point in doing that x 
Good luck all
Twizzy xxx


----------



## eeyore11

hope you feel better soon though!!! feeling sick is not nice   
i think i will be testing a day or two early. not not earlier, well i will try my damn harderst not to. 
last time i tested about 9 days and it was BFN and it ruined all the other days as i tested again a few days later and it was still a BFN. so i keep reminding myself i do not want to go through that again, so max i will be testing is day before or maybe 2 days before...!! 
anyways, like i said i really hope you feel better hunni bun


----------



## twizzy

Exactly the same as me hon - if I do a test will be max 1-2 days before OTD, as have done that before and got my BFP but will try and wait it out!!! Off for a lie down and hope it works and makes me feel a little better xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

kuki, i ll see how i go re testing never got past day 16 before. 
results by text..omg, dont know how id cope with that one.x


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi,

At the risk of sounding mental, I need some advice. I got my blood test results yesterday HGC level only 2.1 - BFN. The test was done at 16po11dpt because last time I got negative result at 14po9pt but a low positive the following day (perfect HCGs after that even though pregnancy was ectopic which meant it wasn't pick up til very late and ending in major surgery).

Well last night after the result I felt very tender on the bust and sick. Put it down to being emotional but today I feel the same. Only slightly nauseus but boobs are really hurting
and seem bigger. I have been at work and haven't had time to think about it really but now I'm home I'm confused. I have stop all progesterone but AF not yet arrived ( might be to soon though).

I can't be pregnant, Ive accepted that could it be a reaction to stopping the progesterone? (these aren't normal AF symptoms for me).


----------



## SuperKitty

It's a BFN for me  - details are on the other thread about bleeding 2 days after ET, but basically the bleeding seems to have been my natural cycle completely overriding the IVF.  Very sad   and very confusing.

Congratulations to the ladies with BFP's - it's great to see that it can work.  Gives me hope for next time.  And   to the ladies with BFN's.  This really sucks.  Fingers crossed for everyone whose tests are coming up..
xx


----------



## shegt

I'm having leg cramps past 2 days but today it's more.... testing almost a week ahead. Don't knw what to do.....any suggestions?


----------



## molly79

So sorry for you Superkitty, take good care of yourself honey. Life truly sucks xxxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hello...

I am very new to this site! Apologise for not having time to set up a lot of details on my profile just yet! We had our EC on 2/9/11 on my hubby's birthday.. Collected 17 eggs. Were split between IVF and ICSI.. All the IVF ones failed and were left with 4 ICSI fertilised embryos.. 

We have our ET tomorrow.. Therefore doing my research I believe by test date will be 21/9/11..

It's our first attempt.. Very nervous! 

Just wanted to take this opportunity to wish all of the September ladies loads of luck xx


----------



## scattykat

Nothing to report as no sings of af (should have started today or yesterday), but have done 2 tests and both are negative. Now I feel frustrated as if I am not pregnant I just want af to start so I can get on with next bit of Clomid! 
x


----------



## marie57

very sorry for your sad news scatycat and superkitty    Look after yourselfs now this is all so draining.
Fizzwizz Have you phoned your clinic over those symptoms ? I would,You dont want to risk another ectopic,take care hun and keep us posted x


----------



## lola33

*Scattykat* and *Superkitty* - so sorry about your BFN   it is just so painful and unfair 

*Michelle*- big congrats on that BFP   

Afm- still completely devastated after my BFN, it will take time t get over this one

Loads of sticky vibes to everyone   

Xx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Thank you for your reply Marie57 - I hadn't even considered another ectopic but glad you brought it up (I spoke to my GP and he is sending me for another blood test as a starting point.)

Welcome Toothfairy!

To all the BFN ladies, I find going to the pregnancy threads and reading the signatures helps me - some of those ladies went through so much but got there in the end - it gives me hope......


----------



## Toothfairy

Fizzwizz...

Good luck with the blood test! All the hormones seriously play with your mind.. My boobs have enlarged soo much to the point where I had to buy a new bra to go to work in. They are very tender and sensitive!! (i dare to think what size they will go if we are sucessful in our treatment) The Bloating is getting painfull too. I have a history of PCOS apparently soo having to drink at least 4litres of water daily..

When it comes to getting further investigations please stress the importance to your GP.. I do feel they don't understand the emotions and symptoms these fertility treatments do to us....


----------



## jules40:)x

BNF for me  sorry no personals but too sad x


----------



## 1972

to all the ladies who've had bfn. I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Hi to the new ladies, welcome  

I'm one week into 2ww now. Starting to get the panic kicking in. Got some very sharp twinges low down in abdomen yesterday... That starts me thinking..

I'm worrying so much about what is too much during 2ww My clinic say nothing strenuous , but define strenuous ?!?! I can't lay and do nothing but I panic over what I can do :-(


----------



## Eyeore

Morning everyone

Scattykat ,Superkitty  & Jules40 so sorry about your news sending   

AFM well i'm in  a state of shock as it looks like i have got a BFP!!! I never expected it/

Wishing everyone else lots of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Sending big     to all the BFN's.   your dreams come true very soon X

Congratulations eyeore, fab news


----------



## diamonds18

Scattycat, Kittycat and Jules40 - so sorry to hear your news    

Eyore - fantastic news - congratulations!!


----------



## eeyore11

aww i am soo sorry Scattycat, Jules and Kittycat   i can imagen how you are feeling   hope you can take some time for yoursels these days. BFNs are so hard and we put so much into ivf, that its not fair. 

eyeore - CONGRATS MY lovely!!!!! thats amazing news!!!!! i hope that you have a wonderful 9 months ahead!!!! 

maisiemoo1972 - my clinic said same, i have been doing some light things around the house like cooking etc no hoovering or mopping though. i have needed to go out a few times with my friend as she is getting married on sat and theres a few things that still need doing but my clinic has said that is fine, i can lead a normal life just no lifting and heavy excercise etc!! i have 6 days left and i am already struggling to keep sane!! i have training at work all day tomorrow (9-4) so hopefuly that should take this off my mind for a bit!!! 

AFM - 4dp5dt and i have no symptoms to speak of!!! have also notice i only took half of my gestone dose yesteday!!! was panicing for a bit but clinic assured me it would be fine. so feeling ok about it.. i think!!! lol! anyways hope everyones doing well!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## marie57

So sorry for you jules    Its so sad feel like I will never get over this my thoughts are with everyone suffering BFN       
Congrats Eyeore you must be so  x


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi,

Congratulations Eyeore   

Sorry to all you girls who got a BFN - look after yourselves  

Afm - Im so tired at night but trying to keep going, working through the day and writing a report for uni at night also struggling to sleep  

M x


----------



## shegt

Hi,

Hope all you ladies in 2ww are holding on strongly with lots of positive thoughts about wonderful changes which are gonna change our life.........good luck.


----------



## Ems2

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to the thread, going insane on the 2ww so thought I would join you  .  I'm 6dp6dt had aches and twinges the last few days but they've now gone and had my irritable pmt head on yesterday so am convinced its not worked  , trying to stay positive but its soooo hard.  monday seems such a long way off, wish it would hurry up and get here...

good luck to everyone else and congrats to the BFP's  

Em xxx


----------



## cymbeline

Hi Em,
          I am like you - I had quite a few symptoms last week like cramps, bloatedness etc etc, but now its all gone and I just feel back to normal. I look at my tummy and think surely I would get vibes if there was someone in there!! Ridiculous I know.

I am testing on Saturday! Can't really believe it will all be over then, perhaps.

Love to all who have not had a happry result, and good luck to those that have.


----------



## ANGELA29A

congrats Eeyore, 
You are all testing , or getting close ive still another 9 days yet...aaarrrggghhh. 
hugs to BFN.xxxx


----------



## eeyore11

Good afternoon ladies!!! 

em - hello hunni! i know what you mean its sooo hard!!!! i have been doing some training for work today so have been out all day and it has been soo good to not be near a google!!! lol!! however i was talking to my work collegues i havent seen in 3weeks and just been getting soo nervous when talking about things and the wait! but has been lovely to hear all the support! are you off at the moment? i dont have any feelings as such. i had light AF feeling now and again, but nothing out of the norm!!! however i have put on weight...   but mainly cos i have been eating soo much! i just dont seem to be satisfied when i eat... i am not hungry but just never full!!!! lol!!

Big hello to everyone and hope everyones keeping sane!!! hehe!! 

AFM - 5dp5dt and i still have no symptoms to speak off. for 2 days after my transfer i did have some sorta "feeling" of something happening and sore boobs and stuff like that but i put it all done to progesterone as now i dont have anything!! i must say though 1 hour after breakfast i felt really sick i had to run to the loo and be a bit sick. very little though. so it could have just been, me not feeling well!  

i was going to ask ppl, if they thought it was normal not to have any symptoms yet still be pregnant, but i guess i know the answer is yes... its just soo hard! all i do is pray and hope and imagen my little ones grown inside me! 

i am a bit worried that this 2ww i have been walking alot and i have been driving and doing things everyday (i am going away for a wedding tomorrow for the weekend!). but i just thought that i am not doing anytihng too over the top and on my last 2ww i basically stayed in bed for like 3-4 days and for the remainding time i was just basically on my sofa most of the time and it was sooooo hard and got a BFN! 

anyways lots of   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairybelle

Jules40,Scattykat and Superkitty im so sorry about your BFN's    totally devastating  i hope you are taking  time to look after yourselves during this hideous time    and perhaps in time at your followups the drs can give you some info.

Eyeore- congratulations to you my lovely you must feel on top of the world!! 

AFM-still in the depths of TWW(10dp5dt) going ever so slightly     just   for a miracle. I hope all of you others in the big black hole are coping and wishing you the very best on OTD!!!!   
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ems2

Eeyore - the advice I had was that actually walking about is good for you as it helps gets the blood pumping round your body which is good for your uterus - just obviously nothing strenuous - so I think it is fine, keeps your mind off other stuff  

hello to everyone else and good luck to those with tests coming up xx

AFM - not feeling quite so insane today, but no real syptoms at all now - 6dp6dt so have 4 to go arrgghhh these last few days seem to be going much slower than the start!  

Em xxxx


----------



## janieh

Hi All

pinkcat - could you add me please? my OTD is 14th Sept. 

eeek, not too long to go now! going a bit crazy, but that is to be expected. hope everyone else is coping. 
Jx


----------



## MrsJC

hi everyone, haven't been on for a while as just haven't had time, hope everyone is ok xx 

hugs to everyone who has had BFN, Im so sorry xx

AFM OTD today-BFP!!! so so pleased and happy happy happy! i just wish we could all have our BFPs xxx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update: got my second blood test result today HCG less than 4 so not ectopic which is a big relief! AF came this afternoon too so hopefully strange "pregnancy" symptoms will go away, I'm guessing they were progesterone withdrawal symptoms.

So basically a BFN for me this time but at least not another ectopic.

Looks like a pretty poor BFP month so far.....I'm expecting to see that improve for the rest of this month!!!!!
Come on let's have some more September BFPs!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Eyeore

Hi everyone

Fizzwizz - so sorry hun sending a big hug    look after yourself xxx

MrsJC -   congratulations thats fantastic - i don't know about you but its not really sunk in for me yet 

Just wanted to wish everyone testing this weekend lots of luck


----------



## MrsJC

so sorry fizzwizz, sending (((((hugs)))))) xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Congratulations MrsJC, great news.

So sorry fizziwizz


----------



## Fairybelle

Fizziwizz- so sorry darling  xxx


MrsJC- huge congrats to you!!!!!  
xxxx


----------



## twizzy

Hi ladies!


Fizzwizz is right this has not been a great month so far for BFP's - I'm sure this will get better!


Fizzwizz - thank goodness it wasn't another ectopic but  and hugs for your BFN    


Mrs JC - Fabulous news!!!! Bet you are on cloud nine and so you should be - Enjoy!!   


Janieh - Good luck for the 14th Sept - a day after my OTD - how are you feeling hope you are not going too crazy!!     


Ems2 - Good luck and lets hope your last 4 days speed up - hmph! we do wish our lives away on here don't we - well 2 weeks anyway!!!!       


Fairybelle -Not long to go now!!! Fingers crossed - I am joining you  in the Crazy stakes! xxx     


Eeyore11 - Counting down the days now we only have 5 sleeps or 4 days left!! Try not to worry - sound like a hypocrite I know! but it doesn't sound like you have done to much to me hon and hope the wedding is fabulous!!!  xxx Will make the time go soooo much quicker! Enjoy yourself and you can tell us all about it on Monday   


Eyeore - Comgratulations!!!!! Fabulous new hunni! Knew my wedding anniversay would bring you good luck!!! xxx    


Maisiemoo - Hang in there!!! How are you doing?xxx


Superkitty Jules40 & Scattykat  I'm sooo sorry to hear about your BFN's I too hope you are taking  time to look after yourselves - IVF can be soo cruel at times and always seems to happen to the nicest people aswell xxxx   


Sorry to anyone I have missed xxxxxx


AFM - Not doing too good I'm afraid, have a stinking cold - I don't get ill!!! So feel extra sorry for myself - stuffy/runny nose very sore throat, headache and still got the horrible nausea. Have convinced myself I'm getting a BFN on the 13/9    - Have not had any of the twinges, back ache or AF pains I had with my BFP and keep thinking to have caught this cold I must have been run down so my body was not in tip top condition for my little snowbaby to settle into to its new home - although I thought I was in better shape than when I got my BFP and all through treatment was convinced it was going to work   - I had to keep having a word with myself and say "why are you so adamant this is going to work - be positive but also realistic ....Anyhoo ladies don't want to bring you all down so rant over xxx


Twizzy xxx      


To al that need it -


----------



## diamonds18

Mrs JC - congratulations - fantastic news!  

Fizzwizz - sorry your news has been confirmed - but really pleased for you that it isnt an ectopic  

Twizzy - try and stay positive - every pregnancy can have different symptoms    Hope you are feeling better very soon  

To everyone else - hope you are not driving yourselves too mad on the 2WW and are hanging in there    

AFM -  12dp4dt - 4 sleeps to go until test - I am so excited and nervous at the same time.  I am constantly symptom spotting - I know it is pointless but I just cant help it.  So latest symptoms - very little actually - had sharp shooting pains days 3-5dpt, but then days 7-10 that went away and last couple of days have just felt extremely tired at wierd times of the day, very hungry all the time, slight tugging in the abdomen and twinges every now and again, and then a slight 'dark pink' colouring to my crinone when cleaning out yesterday (sorry tmi!!!).  I am determined to be positive for the next few days and enjoy being PUPO xx Just need to keep up that    

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days


----------



## Michelle1799

Woo-hoo MrsJC congrats on your  

must be thos moggie mascots we've got  

M x


----------



## 1972

Congratulations MrsJC, that's brilliant news xx

fizzwizz  - sorry to hear the final result . Xx 

Hi to everyone else. I've got bad headache tonight, panicking a bit as this us always sign of AF   hoping generally it's hormones but the right kind. I too am eating loads.. Don't know if it's a symptom or justbplain comfort eating . 

Trying to watch big bro but head beating me xxx


----------



## Cov Kid

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to join you on my 2ww. I had my transfer (DEFET) on Tuesday and have blasts on board. My OTD is the 18th.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. to all of you who have had BFN -  I hope you manage to find the strength (and finances to go again - knowing that there will be another opportunity to cycle has always helped me to carry on after the huge disappointment of a BFN)

Cov Kid x


----------



## Summerbelle

Morning Ladies!!

I wondered if i could join?? I'm on 2WW and slowly going crazy - so reading BFP keeps you going!!

Well done all BFP ladies!!! And massive hugs to BFN ladies it is soo not fair :-( xxx

My OTD is 13th Sept, if you could add me to list please Pinkcat??

I had ICSI ET 28/8 on 2 day transfer, with OTD - 13/9 so 18 days later, feels soooo long away still!!! Am tempted to test erly, any advice

Thanks ladies - love to all.

Summerbelle xx


----------



## Charlie28

Hiya

Does anyone know if I get a first responce test that you can take 6 days early it would work??

My OTD is 15/9/11

Thanks
Charlie xxxxx


----------



## molly79

Charlie & Summerbelle -  My advice - dont buy tests! I'm now 8dp2dt and gone through 7 tests which are all negative! I've even got another 4 still to use!

I wish I'd never done it as I feel totally down and negative now, but once you start you cant stop! Well I cant anyway!

Hope your all well ladies!

Molly xx


----------



## pinkcat

Charlie28 - don't waste your peesticks hun. They are only 68% accurate 6 days before your period. I know it's hard but try to hang on til test day


----------



## 1972

Ladies... Dont test early! It can often give you false readings due to drugs in your system or too early to tell. Try and hold out  

Me- I'm struggling..24 hour migraine, I'm pale, tired, stabbing pains, I'm sure AF is coming .....


----------



## Lillyan

Hi girls
Can I join you? I'm 9dp2dt of 2 fresh embies and my OTD is the 14th. I've two FRERs & an internet cheapie here but am going to try to hold out till Wednesday! Good luck to anyone testing in the morning...    

Lily xx


----------



## cymbeline

Hi All  - BFN      There's nothing more to say really. Love and luck to everyone else x


----------



## Summerbelle

Morning ladies

So sorry to hear about the BFN :-( it is so unfair, my thoughts are with you - I hope you can try again?? xx

Thank you ladies for the advice, I will try and wait till tues, my friend told me you can get a false negative but not false positive, so if this is right and you have tested early, don't give up hope!!!!!!

Up so early and shower hair wash for a sat! Just can't sleep as days get closer!!! 

Sending everyone positive vibes & love for the weekend!!!

Thanks ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## 1972

Noah- I'm so sorry to hear your news   it's such a horrible feeling   sending you lots of love and hugs. Xx

Summerbelle- the 2ww is awful .... I woke up at 5am today but managed to drop back off. Still in bed with my cat protesting next to me insisting I get up and feed/ entertain her!

Good luck to everyone else. I'm still feeling a mixture of AF symptoms. Don't know what to think.. Supposed to be going to a bday BBQ this afternoon.. I want to justvgave an afternoon on sofa tourist and in case of worse ... Or should I fight it and go?? Xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

im so sorry fot the BFN.  
congrats to BFP. 
sorry havent been on much at the mo. 

Maisiemoo, unless pains are to bad you might find the BBQ takes your mind off it.xxx

AFM  1 week gone, 1 week to go....arrggghhhh.x


----------



## 1972

Angela- about half dozen people know at BBQ and I'm just not sure I can face the questioning plus the lack of understanding . They will just do the think positive statement! DH working so not there for support. Think I've kind of made up mind already.. Don't think I'm going to go..


----------



## Hevan81

Morning ladies.

Had my   this morning. So happy


----------



## Michelle1799

Morning girls,

So sorry for the BFN's  

Hevan - congratulations chick  

M x


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Michelle

How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

X


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi Hevan,

Lol, for me it hasnt sunk in yet - im so excited and cannot wait for my scan   still on   you must be as well  

M x


----------



## jo185

HI all, 

Can you add me too??  Im testing on the 23rd Sept after my 6th IUI.  

Thanks,
Jo185


----------



## Toothfairy

Congratulations Hevan and Michelle....   you're happy endings give hope to the rest of us... 

Cant wait to hear about your scans... Keep us posted!!

I have 8 days to go  

Xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Michelle - I keep checking the peestick to make sure I'm not dreaming. When is your scan? Mine is likely to be 3rd Oct but DH needs to see if he can get time off work before we confirm.  

Toothfairy - thank you. Sending you, and all PUPO ladies lots of sticky


----------



## Michelle1799

Hevan 

My scan is on 26 sept, we are on holiday then which is good as I had to go to the hospital a few times on my own as DP struggled to get time off.

It exciting ay, looking forward 2 hearing how you get on

M x


----------



## 1972

Great news Hevan, well done!!!!!! 

Btw - first response rests, buy one get one free at boots ladies


----------



## cruicky2

Hi everyone, 
May I join you? I am 1dp 3dt of 3 grade 2 embies (ET 8 Sept, OTD is 19 Sept). 
Sending you all   and congrats to those BFPs!
Cruicky xxx


----------



## Princess H

Hi Ladies,

Really sorry I've not been around, not had a great 2ww. My Nanna passed away last Friday which was a bit of a shock.

I was having a lot of pg symptoms so tested yesterday but it was BFN. I spoke to the clinic & they told me to test again tomorrow due to the symptoms but unfortunately I started bleeding last night. So it's all over for me again.

We have booked a lovely holiday today for beginning of October, it's DH's birthday today & my 40th next Monday so we have a few things to look forward to & then when we get back from our hols we'll get cracking with DE in Spain.

Congrats to all the BFPs. 

All the BFNs, I know how you are feeling.

Helen
xxxxxxx


----------



## 1972

Sorry to hear about your nanna and your bfn   this must have been an incredibly hard week. We booked a holiday last cycle, it's a good distraction. xxx


----------



## Princess H

Thanks Maisie, it's quite ironic actually as we've booked the exact same holiday that we had to cancel last year due to my shock natural BFP, safari in Kenya. It's my dream holiday & it's well deserved after this last 12 months.

xxx


----------



## aussieinengland

Dear all,


there are some names I remember from the summer starbursts thread...


I would like to join this thread as have just had two  embyro's transferred today.  Grade 1, 7 and 8 cell respectively.  My testing date is the 23rd of September.


Was not on TWW last time for very long as AF arrived after less than 7 days..  for this one.  Have already been driving around today, but am feet up this pm, and watching chick flick as hubby at work.


Much love and  to all on this thread


AIE


----------



## chelle79

Hiya ladies

Can I join. Am 8dp3dt and going nuts. Have first response test shouting at me! OTD tues - blood test done by clinic

Xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

im 10 dp2dt, got  backache and lower stomach cramps today, feel its the end, really dont think i can do this all again

congrats  hevan. 
so sorry Princess and so sorry for the loss of your nan.x


----------



## cruicky2

Angela29A - don't give up... it could be anything... we're just paying too much attention to our bodies... Stay strong, hun. xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks cruicky, its just so hard.xx


----------



## Hevan81

Angela dont give up. Pg, af and progesterone side effects all the same hun. Hang in there   

Sorry to the BFNs. Sending you all  

Michelle1799 - look forward to hearing how you get on too X


----------



## irish jo

hi Ladies 

just wondering if i can join you all 

im currently on my 2ww had DE transfer done on 8th sept and am on bed rest for the next week (on adivce of my accupuncturist)
i have to say i feel like im going mad dont do well with lying around when i have to and not when i want to but i suppose im doing it for all of the right reasons 

i do have a couple of questions regarding the 2ww although this is my third 2 ww it really feels different this time 
i do feel that there is something going on down there and sometimes am feeling a little cramping but noting too bad 

also has everyone had an implantation bleed.

any advice would be great 

many thanks and good luck to everyone am going to have a good read of the thread now and will do personals later            to everyone


----------



## 1972

Hi Aussie, I'm a fellow starburst ! Well done on transfer, now get those feet up and rest  

Angela - be strong.. I'm going out if my mind but stay positive. Remember pregnant until proven otherwise  

Hi to the new ladies xxxxx


----------



## cruicky2

Hi Irishjo - great to "see" you again! How did the ET go? 
Did your acupuncturist say why they recommended a week's bedrest?!  I thought most clinics had moved on from that idea... or maybe it was something specific? 
We had ET the same day, and for the last hour or so I too have been experiencing pretty bad cramps very low down, strange cos I'm sure it's a little early, for me at least as I am 5dpo. 
Cruicky xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hi Irish jo...

Bed rest wow I would be going crazy if I could keep myself distracted... I had my first ICSI blast transfer on 7/9/11.. I never experienced any bleeding or spotting afterwards.. Even though I have been told it's common. 

I am getting the odd cramps and twinges here and there.. I have got a bit of a back ache today!

My OTD is 18th... When is your? 

Also to all the ladies who were worried about drinking too much fluids - water and milk.. Try a teaspoon of sesame seeds daily ( they have more calcium than milk).. I qualified as a dietician before I changed careers xxx


----------



## irish jo

hi ladies

thanks for the welomes

@cruicky2 the accupuncturist told me that it is best to rest up and she said from the couch to the loo or bed to the loo for 5 to 6 days after transfer as i have had previous miscarridge it is just to help it along so i have the over protective DH watching every move i make lol bless he has been fantastic 
how was your transfer i have to say i was never so relaxed getting the transfer done and we even got a pic of the ultrasound and where they went in (silly i know but it is something to focus on and tell to grow and stick) so are you feeling positive i really do hope that it works out for you this time.
and it looks like we will be testing on the same day wouldnt it be great for the 2 of us to get a bfp on the same day wow    

@toothfairy

my head is done in and im only like this from thursday im normally fairly active (not excercise wise but im always pottering around) and now im stuck to the couch you know when i knew i was going to be doing the bed rest thing i was saying yeah this will be really good but no no no im bored cant watch anymore tv and ive only started watching today so i think that this site is going to be my saviour for the next couple of weeks i need something to focus on my test date is the 22/09 and it cant come quick enough so you will only be a few days ahead of me with your bfp


----------



## aussieinengland

Maisiemoo, so lovely to hear from you..  finding it hard to put feet up already.. 


Hope you are well sweetie.


----------



## Charlie28

Hi everyone

Thanks for advice on not testing early, however I cracked and tested this morning. BFN at the mo but OTD not until 15/09/11 so I will def hold out until this date now!!
Hopefully my outcome will change but getting the worst AF pains ever!! Roll on Thursday.
Reading through the thread I have so much respect for you ladies that have done this 2, 3 even more times. Its so hard
Wishing the best luck to everyone on 2WW
big hugs for everyone
Charlie x


----------



## Honeybear17

BFN!! We are both heartbroken! I should have known when I had cramps and a show last night!


----------



## cymbeline

Hi Honeybear,
                      You must be gutted - I am so sorry - -that was me yesterday. I tested again today but still the same.Still as devastating. Why why why? Thats whats so frustrating.

Look after yourself. I spent most of the day yesterday on FF and it provided me with alot of comfort - by the end I didn't know if I was crying over my result or others sad stories. 

As someone wrote, this wasn't our time but it will come.  I strongly believe that.Hope you can support each other.

Take care,


----------



## chelle79

Honeybear I'm sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you and DH are looking after yourselves. Xx

Afm-well I cracked and took a first response test last night and this morn. Both hav a faint line which is exciting but I'm trying to be realistic about the possibility of false positives etc... Need some sensible words to keep me sensible!

Love to all

Xx


----------



## 1972

Honeybear and Noah - so sorry  

Chelle- good news, promising. Good luck for official day . Xxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Huge   to the BFN ladies. So sad for you. Hopefully not the end of the road though. 

Chelle, that's very positive but how early is it? Good luc for OTD


----------



## chelle79

Hey Hevan81. My otd is Tuesday so still early days. Keeping everything crossed! Congratulations on your BFP!!

Xx


----------



## Summerbelle

Morning Ladies!!

The sun is shinning – I hope it will be a good day for one and all?!!

I hope I don’t miss anyone, if so sorry! Still getting used to this!!

Maisiemoo – I hope you weren’t too tired after your 5am wake up! Mine was 4am this morn – then tossed and turned for an hour, our bodies and minds are on overdrive! I hope if you went to the BBQ it took your mind off things??!! Keep strong x 

Hevan81 – Huge congrats – Well done you!!! 

Welcome Jo185 & Crucky2 & Irish Jo – Very best wishes to you! – Lots of positive vibes for the next 2 weeks!!! & I have crampps a couple of days after ET but that could be implantation, so a good sign I would say!! 

Chelle79 – Welcome!! I too am tues and have the tests calling!!!! Good luck to us both – faint line sounds good news though!! Fingers crossed for tues 

Princess H – So so sorry to hear of your sad news – it just isn’t fair  - I hope you can try again 

Angela29a – Really hope things will still go the way you want – PMA & lots of luck!!!  

Charlie28 – Don’t give up, 4 days really just maybe too early – I have seen on here results change over night – so don’t give up!! 

Honeybear17 – So sorry to see your result, life is not fair – we all want this so much – I really hope you can try again?! 

Have a good day all!!

Hoping for lots of good news in the coming days!!!! 

Summerbelle xxx


----------



## aussieinengland

Oh Noah and honeybear - no words can be written to say how we feel when this happens..   to you both xxx


Irishjo -you poor thing on total bed rest..  Use this time to be thoroughly waited on by DH and you are allowed a few tantrums too   


Maisemoo - hope you having a lovely weekend.  The sun is out and i think that makes us all feel a little brighter  


Big    to everyone on the dreaded   


xxx AIE


----------



## Fairybelle

Noah and honeybear- so sorry that u got BFN's life is just is just soooo unfair truly devastating:-( big hugs to you  xx

Heven81- congrats hunny!!!!!!!fab news!!xx

Chelle79- a line is a line hunny!!!!congrats are in order!!!!!xxxx

AFM- 13dp5dt and still hanging on in there to scared to test!!!OTD not til weds but methinks i will test before then as the suspense is killing me!!I keep going thru the risks of testing early.... let me see if i get this right..if its a BFN it could be perhaps a bit early so il have to retest, if its a BFP (   ) is there a risk it could be false??(my trigger shot was on 22nd August)or if its a BFN it could well be that  ahhhhhhhh trying to stay   

Good luck and millions of hugs to everyone stil hanging on!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly79

Hi Ladies!!

Been trying to stay away from here and find things to do as I'm really cracking up! 

Angela, dont give up hope, I know its easier said than done!
Chelle, sounds hopeful hun!

I know this is TMI but I have a totally clear discharge and very very watery, any ideas?! Still incredibly tearful, BUT still testing negative this morning!! Aaaarrrgghh! 2 days tilll test day.

So sorry to the BFN's such a hard journey

Congrats to the BFP's, !!

     TO EVERYONE!!

Molly xxx


----------



## chelle79

Hey molly-hold on there as things may well change by tues. It is early days and it's amazing how unclear the hpts can be.

Fairybelle-total respect to you for waiting without testing. I'm very impressed. The usual rule is 14 days after trigger shot, you should be clear to test or earlier depending on the level in your trigger shot. I have to say it's still a fear I have that I'm having false positives at mo. My trigger was 2 weeks ago today

Thinking bout all in the 2ww

Xxx


----------



## eeyore11

Good afternoon ladies!

Firstly I'm sorry for all those bfn! 

Molly it's still early! Have read lots of stories of ladies with bfn but after a few days it's bfp! I know it's hard but keep positive hunni!!

Fairybelle- Trigger shot should have cleared by now so if u feel
Up to testing go ahead  good luck!

Chelle- congrats Hun!!!! Fingers crossed for some lovely numbers on Bt!!!

Irish jo- good luck hunni!! I must say I could not do it! My previous icsi I stayed in bed for 4 days n after that just sat on sofa basically and still got bfn :-( so this time I oy rested day of ET and day after but not bed rest. Since then I've led normal life! Even walking all day with heels etc! And so far I've been getting bfps on hpt!! I do believe that our body will accept the embryos or not! And it's so hard to not being able to do anything (well keep positive n obviously no full on excersise etc!) anyways I do wish u all the best hunni! 2ww is horrible!!!! I always find box sets of seasons good distractions

AFM - I'm soooo tired! Yesterday was my best friends and was up and about from 10 till 11pm!!! Couldn't wait to get into bed and rest !!! Lol!! 
I've been testing since:
4dp5dt am - could only see line at certain lights
4dp5dt pm- faint line
5dp5dt - darker line 
6dp5dt - even more dark (none of these are first wees)
7dp5dt - instant very dark line comes up
8dp5dt - same as above maybe even darker
8dp5dt - digital test - pregnant 2-3 weeks

My otd is not till Tuesday. I'm very nervous as we want this more than anything, we've never been pregnant and I'm praying and holding on to everything! I had very slight brown spotting when wiping (sorry tmi) not on knickers though and AF pains most of the day today. Soo scared that it's all going to go wrong:,-( even my hubby is soooo worried. its not that much now to be honest but still slightly dark colour when wipping (sorry again for tmi)! just not too sure who to tell :-(

Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ems2

Hi Ladies, not be on for a few days, did a hpt today and it was a BFN, am so gutted, cried my eyes out all morning, I've never seen DH so upset.  otd isn't until tomorrow but i fear it will just confirm our worse fears of a BFN.

sorry no personals but just too upset, will be back in a few days once I have my head round this, good luck to everyone else 
xx


----------



## molly79

Chelle - My trigger shot was 2 weeks ago today too. I started testing 4 or 5dp2dt and got a very faint line, since then Ive done 13 tests!!!!! All negative so trigger shot def out my system and Id guess yours is too.

Funny day today tho. I did a clear blue non digital and the tiniest faintest line came up, not even a line really as it was more at the top. Ive been in hospital with a friend and her sick child today so she said to me to ask the nurses for a second opinion and they all said it looked positive too! I have a  bag full of used hpt's so I can look at them over and over in true daylight!!! Totally    Anyway, one of them gave me a medical pt and told me to go to the loo and do it (they were all excited!!), but it came back negative!

Looks like you got your result tho hun!

Hugs to everyone else!!

Molly xxx


----------



## chelle79

Hey Molly - thanks for the positive outlook for me. Just a thought but it may not be over for you with the faint line on clear blue. Also there's a possibility that I'm testing positive this early due to a twin pregnancy (I hope!) and if it's a single pregnancy it wouldn't show up at this point? I'm keeping everything crossed for us both getting happy result on Tuesday xxx


----------



## molly79

Chelle - Twins! Thats what I thought! Fingers crossed for us. This is just incredibly hard! xxx


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies

For those testing early, please don't give up til OTD, it really can make a diff.. I'm doing everything I can to avoid it til weds. I have 6 tests in the house but I'm being strong. 

This time last cycle I was bleeding, nothing so far this time. I'm   for a good result for us all. I have 2 little ones on board, how fab if it was twins  

 to everyone at this really tough time xxxx


----------



## eeyore11

Ema - I'm really sorry. I know u feel it's over and u couldn't possibly get a BFP today but im
Hoping that u do. I've read lots of stories like that! All the best xxxx

Molly and Chelle - we are all testing tomorrow! I'm excited but nervous!! I've been testing positive since day 4dp5dt!! But just waiting for BT to confirm n then make sure HCG doubles then I can relax ! This is so hard isn't it!!! Fingers crossed for us!!!! 

Hope everyone's ok and good luck to whoever is testing today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Morning Ladies,

Good luck to everyone who will be testing over the next few days.

I woke up this mornning with pain in my pubic bone which I believe is my body preparing itself but oh my it was sore  feeling ok now just some pains a bit like AF which is bearable.

M x


----------



## molly79

Morning ladies!

Tomorrows nearly here for a lot of us then!! 

Tested with a clear blue non digital last night and was positive and now with another this morning which is negative.  

lots of   to you all

Molly xxx


----------



## aussieinengland

Dear Molly - I don't think it is over for you.  It is very rare to get false positives but very common to get false negatives - so please hang in there honey - thinking of you.


----------



## marie57

Just popped in to wish all of you testing this week the very best of luck  
To all with BFN I really do share your pain  I am just over a week post BFN and am just starting to glimpse some happy times again if only momentarily,give yourself some time,  I still feel its too early to decide my next step  But please believe your turn will come.Loads of love Maria xx
Michelle1799-So exciting for you hun,take good care of yourself and that little poppy seed! Rest up if you have got pain


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies, I am new on here as I have only just had my registration accepted! This is our first attempt at IVF and we had SET at blastocyst on saturday in Oxford... Still have 9 days to wait! Have no frozen for next try so really hoping for this one to work! Good luck to all of you that are testing today!


----------



## twizzy

I broke and tested this morning - 1 day early 10dpt5dt and got a bfn       can't help but know it is all over for me - don't think it will change by tomorrow - think the clinics give you an otd that is longer than needed to make sure of an accurate result so even though i tested officially 1 day early I don't think it is really early if that makes sense?!


Twizzy xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Twizzy I'm so sorry lovely. I know it's hard but it's still worth testing tomorrow or the next day, especially if you aren't getting any af symptoms? I didn't test til 14dp3dt. Don't give up yet.

Sending lots of


----------



## eeyore11

twizzy    i am sooo sorry to read this. i know what you mean about it not being too early to test. but if AF is still not here, then theres still hope. i would def test tomorrow and the day after to make sure! theres sooo many stories out other of people testing on 10dp and getting bfn but then getting light postives after and they have gone onto a healthy preganancy! you might have had a late implantation cos you have not been well? my thoughts are with you my lovely. please stay strong  . 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twizzy

Thanks Hevan and Eeyore but I think I have no af symptoms because of fet drugs? Prognova and cyclogest read somewhere they stop af


----------



## aussieinengland

Twizzy I agree with all the other lovelies.  Please test tomorrow too.    AIE.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bellazim

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hevan81

Twizzy. - I know of ladies who have had af on cylogest. There's still hope lovely!!

Congrats Bellazim


----------



## Michelle1799

Congratulations Bellazim   

M x


----------



## chelle79

Congrats bellazim!! Great news

Molly-it's defo sounding hopeful for you now

Twizzy-sorry to hear your news but hold on till tomorrow as you never know. Our bodies are weird!

Afm-builibg up to taking a digital test but at work and feelingv stressed with busy afternoon so may wait till things have calmed down. Does anyone else feel like their heart is racing a lot of the time? 

Xx


----------



## molly79

Twizzy- I know exactly how your feeling hun.Stay strong xx

AIE - thanks for your kind words but I def think its all over. Looks like the start of AF, pinky down there. Absolutely gutted, never felt so   in all my life!!

Molly xx


----------



## eeyore11

bellazim - congrats! all the best!

chelle - go for it and test on a digi one!!! i waited till yesterday to do it! and it felt really good to see "preganant 2-3 weeks"!! let me know how you get one if you do test on it!!! i am bit confused with the 2-3 weeks!? i was expecting to see 1-2 weeks? re tested again today with digi one and same result! so let me know what yours says!! lol! 

molly - hunni, i know i have writen on a dif post to you, but i am really hoping for some good news tomorrow. i know it must be very very hard esp if theres pinkish discharge but i am praying for you my lovely.   

xxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## chelle79

Dear Molly I really am keeping everything crossed for you. Fingers crossed its a false alarm Lots Of love xxx

Afm-took clearblue and it says I'm pregnant 2-3. So so happy.

Eeyore-I was also expecting 1-2. I am wondering whether it could be a twin pregnancy. Hoping at least!

Love to all

Xx


----------



## eeyore11

chelle - oooohhhh how exciting!! i am so happy for you!!! i wonder if it is!! my husband said that 2-3 is right because cos he said its been two weeks since egg collection...? but obviously thats his explanation and not one of a DR or anythng lol!! fingers crossed for both of us tomorrow!!! what time are u in for bloods? im going around 7.45ish!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chelle79

Eeyore-I'm in at 8-15 but won't get results back till afternoon. Would love twins but of course will be delighted with one too. Fingers crossed for us

Xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All

Just wanted to pop by - I am 9dpo of my 2ww currently on my 4th cycle of Clomid. 

I'm a really bad symptom spotter!!! So it will be good chatting to you all to see where you are at and what symptoms match mine!!!

Love and sticky dust to you all. xxx


----------



## Jac101

Hi Everyone

Clomper - I am also at Oxford.  I had a set blast transfer last Wednesday so only a couple of days before you!  

My goodness the 2ww is awful.  Congrats to all the BFPs!  I truly hope you all go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies  

Hugs to the BFNs.  I have had my fair share of BFNs over the years so I know how hard it is to get them.  I hope you are able to find the strength to rebuild yourselves and carry on if you choose to.

I am going absolutely crazy, and I am still only 5dp5dt.  OTD is this Saturday and time is dragging.

Good luck to everyone, this board is amazing.  The support on here is wonderful  
Here's to loads more BFPs!!!

Jacqui


----------



## Fairybelle

Sorry to hear the BFN's ladies   bigs hugs to you   

So ladies i tested today a bit early ( 14 dp5dt) and i got myself a beautiful BFP!!!!!!!!   OMG im so shocked and sooo happy!!!!!!eeeeekkkk!!! woooohoooooo!!!!

Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara B

Hi Ladies

I'm joining you a bit late on this 2 week wait as my OTD is tomorrow and unfortunately its looking like a BFN for me again.  Going for blood test tomorrow but really don't expect good news as I did an early HPT and its a negative after 5 flaming treatments and this one the 2nd with DE.  Also have had major lack of symptoms compared with last 2 pregnancies.  Only good thing about it all is that I have 3 frosties which I will go back for as soon as possible.

Can I ask re the cyclogest - have you been taking it 12 hours apart or like me 1 in the morning and 1 at bedtime?  Just wondering if I have been doing the right thing?

Congrats to all who have got their long awaited BFPs and lots of   to those for whom the struggle goes on.

Love and best wishes

Clara


----------



## 1972

Clara- welcome hon. I do one in morning and one at bed and so not 12 hours apart. I dont think it makes any difference. See what tomorrow brings, everything crossed for you. 

Congrats to all you Bfp!!!! Well done! 

And hugs to the bfn... Don't give up til OTD .... 

Me- I'm thinking it's over.. Had list of signs for days now that could be bad or good but am now getting brown gunk on wiping.. Sorry if tmi.. I had 2 little ones back so here's hoping that one remains, but 36 hours til OTD . I'm tempted to test but then scared of result..


----------



## sifi1978

Hello gals, 

I had my ET this morning and my OTD is 24/09/11        

This is my 1st cycle and I am bricking it...  

Big hugs to those with bfn or noticing signs already, but its not over until the final test on the OTD   so try to stay   and in gd spirit.

congrats to all the bfp's   you give us all   when we hear ur results   

 &   &  to all  

Ok the count down begins


----------



## MyTTCstory

eeyore11 said:


> chelle - go for it and test on a digi one!!! i waited till yesterday to do it! and it felt really good to see "preganant 2-3 weeks"!! let me know how you get one if you do test on it!!! i am bit confused with the 2-3 weeks!? i was expecting to see 1-2 weeks? re tested again today with digi one and same result! so let me know what yours says!! lol!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


Eeyore and Chelle79. 2-3 weeks is correct as it is the number of weeks since the first day of your last period (or when your period would have been). Congrats ladies!

Wishing everyone lots of luck    on this thread and big    to those poor ladies with BFNs.

My OTD is 23rd Sept after a 3 day transfer of 2 x embies.


----------



## Clomper

Good evening ladies,

Jac, yes you're not long before me, best of luck for you!  

For ladies working dates out, day one is the day of egg collection so, yes 2-3 weeks is defo right! How exiting for you!!

Sifi and my ttcstory, your OTD's are just after mine, mine on 21st!!   

Good luck to everyone, keep positive!


----------



## Clara B

Hi Maisiemoo and thanks for your reply - don't think it makes any difference either really just curious and looking for something to blame I suppose if it hasn't worked.

Best of luck to you 

Clara x


----------



## Ems2

hey ladies, just a quick one, sorry for no personals - otd was today but was a BFN  - we are totally gutted and taking a few days to sort heads out.  good luck to those testing soon will be back in a few days xxx


----------



## Passenger42

Hi Ladies,

I would like to join this thread, had my tx on Saturday and OTD date is 26/09, feeling very anxious as this is my first ever DIVF and trying not to read too much on internet about symptoms as I think I am starting to imagine them..   Positive vibes to everybody, Passenger42 xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

clomper, mine count the day after EC as day 1.x

after a good day, tea/coffee made me feel sick, sauce mix for sausage casserole made me feel sick, done my crinone gel, and had a tinybit of brownn, on end of applicator, why does this send us in to panic, i know brown is ok, 
definately not going to test yet too early and couldnt handle the result, been to toilet twice, nothing!!! apart from a really watery discharge/ cervical mucus, and two spots, lumps, appeared down below?? (noticed these yesterday)

also had the offer to raise money for charity of a single angel card reading tonight, this was my reading 
  Oonage, she is a celtic Angel ,you can call upon her when you need help with your own transitions and she will help you in a magical way. She says things are troubling you right now and you feel like there is no way out, you have to take your time and assess the reasons behind whats troubling you and try not force things to change, Everything is occuring in perfect timing. Slow steady process is right for you at the moment, things will get better very soon. ~ do not let trivial things get you down hon xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi 
passenger42,
I had ET Saturday too,but had started getting some symptoms before then even, so goes to show a lot of it is just the Cyclogest! Just have to be patient, easier said than done when you want something so badly though! My OTD is on the 21st, as I had ET on day 5. Good luck!!!   

Anyone else find that most of Cyclogest seems to come out soon after putting it in? I have been putting it in every 12 hours, not just before bed, so a lot seems to just "fall" out!

Clo


----------



## irish jo

Hi ladies 

Just wondering if u can help me I'm going into day 5 of my 2ww
And I'm on progesterone pesseries every 8 hours I missed my one I was supported to take at 12midnight
And woke up at 4 am in a panic and took it then should I take the next one at 8am like the schedule or wait 8 hours 
Has this happened to any of you guys before and have u still gone on to have a bfp 


Thanks a million 

Jo


----------



## 1972

Irish Jo- missing one won't make a diff. Dont panic. Just take next one as normal. Xx

Clomper- you putting them up front it back? If front, I've been told to lay down for 30 mins to let absorb but the oil then leaks out next morning ( not nice) . In day I put up the back and u don't get any leaks if you push far enough. ..

Xxxx


----------



## Summerbelle

Morning Ladies!!!

Up nice and early - I just wrote a post and it didn't save for some reason?!

Anyways, good news for my on OTD this morning....... BFP BFP BFP!!!!! My DH & me are over the moon - on cloud 9!!!!! I can't believe it's worked after all this time!!!!! 8 years of trying - I am sooooooo happy!!!

BFN's - I am soooo truly sorry, I know how you feel, I hope you can all try again in time xx

BFP's - Yay!!! Well done & huge congrats!!!!!

Irish Jo - I use the gel, so sorry can't help ?! 
Clo - I know what you mean, mine seems to "fal" out - the clinic told be to do between 6-8 each evening then go for 10 min walk! So maybe give that a try?!

Good luck to all testing in next few days!!!!!

Lets see a block of BFP's!!!!!!!!!

Summerbelle xxxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Congrats summer belle

All the wait has paid off...    

Good luck for the blood test

Lots of love xxxx

My clinic told me to push the cyclogest up as far as possible sorry for the TMI.. The evening one I do before bed and the morning one before I head into work.. Apparently both occasions some will leak ok.. Try not to go to the loo for 2 hours after placing it.. And that's enough time for it to be absorbed..

Xxxx


----------



## Clomper

Morning!

Congrats to Summerbelle!!! It seems you have had BFP even with the leaking probs with Cyclogest, so cant be wrong!

Thanks to all of you for your advice, seems everyone is a bit different! I must admit it was better in the back, but they told me to put it in the front after ET!

Good luck to all those testing today   

Hope you all have a good day.

Clo


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning all! Just wanted to pop in andmention that my temp reading today was higher than it's ever been! 

My chart monitoring website has said that it is triphasic, which I think is a good sign?

Going to wait as long as I can to test!

Congrats on the new BFP's! And hugs to BFN x x x


----------



## Hevan81

Huge   to all the   ladies   . Fantastic news.

So sorry for the BFNs, it's so unfair. Big   and   for you


----------



## ANGELA29A

all over for us again, didnt get to test day, AF arrived during the night.


----------



## 1972

Angela- you should still test You never know hon xxxxxxx


----------



## cruicky2

Summerbelle - congrats!
Angela - so sorry... take your time, as your reading said... slowly.... there is a reason... 
Cruicky xx


----------



## twizzy

Phew and breathe.....ok right ladies am going to go and do my test again and hope and pray         it has changed to a BFP  as usual am on my own so need your support - have been trying to do it for about 3 hours now and just can't quite bring myself to do it - so thought would get you girls to do it with me!!! Yes have gone   soo nervous and feeling quite sick now.......[/size]

Twizzy xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi - congratulations to everyone with BFPs - fantastic news!

AFM - its all over - BFN yesterday - feel beyond devastated and really hollow and empty. 

Good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## twizzy

Thanks for all the support! BFN


----------



## diamonds18

twizzy - I am so sorry - it feels so awful doesnt it


----------



## Jac101

Twizzy, sorry for your BFN


----------



## cruicky2

Twizzy and Diamonds... so very very sorry...


----------



## irish jo

hi everyone

congratulations to everyone on their BFP 

and so sorry to hear that some of you got bfn      

thank you to everyone who gave me support with my panic at 4 am this morning god i really forgot how muddled my brain gets during this time

well only 9 more days to go till i find out if my dreams come true

best of luck to all who are testing this week

xxxxxx

love and light

Jo


----------



## Clomper

So sorry to Angela, Twizzy and Diamonds!!   
Thinking of you today...


----------



## Toothfairy

Twizzy, Angela and Diamonds

Big hug and don't give up!! Everything happens for a reason.. You won't get there if you stop trying

Love lots!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janieh

Hi All,

Ems, Angela, Twizzy and Diamonds - I'm so sorry you've had negatives. It's so hard to deal with, I guess you just need to take some time to get used to it and think about what the next steps are for you. Thinking of you all.   

summerbelle, chelle79, eyeore - fantastic news! I'm so happy for you. hope all goes well with your scans.   

maisiemoo - we'll both be testing first thing tomorrow I think. Fingers crossed and PMA for both of us!    

I'm now 13dpo2dt. My official test date is tomorrow, and so far so good, no sign of AF. I had to really use all my will power this morning not to test, but I'm holding out till tomorrow. I'm still getting some funny twinges, though I don't think it means anything as I had them last time as well! but at least it doesn't feel like my normal cramps. I just so want it to be positive tomorrow! I'm dreading the disappointment if it's another negative. 

my thoughts are with you all on this difficult journey!

cheers
Jx


----------



## eeyore11

I'm on my phone so I'll be back for personals  when I'm home!!

Blood test confirmed BFP!!!!! We are over the moon n soo happy. Still very catious though as such early days! They've said I'm 4 weeks pregnant! 

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## chelle79

Congratulations Eeyore!!! I'm on phone too and just off phone with clinic. Blood test confirmed my BFP too. Delighted!! Hcg level are 169 and today is 4 weeks exactly since EC. Did you get your levels Eeyore? I'm not really sure what they mean but believe they're normal level at the mo. Fingers crossed for the next 8 weeks and 8 months


Em's, Angela, Twizzy and Diamonds-I'm so sorry to hear your news. I understand how painful this process can be. I hope you are looking after yourself and hopefully in time you'll be able to look forward with hope for the future. Xxx


----------



## aussieinengland

Eeyore and Celle79.  Congratulations on on BFP  and take it easy poppets, makes it seem so much real I guess when you get your bloods done, so happy and excited for you both it gives us hope that this tumultuous journey can have lovely positive endings xx


Janeih so proud of you for not testing early - I will be thinking of you tomorrow and can't wait to hear your news xxx   


xxx AIE


ps.  Still having mild cramping thought it might have gone by now am only three days post ET so hopefully not AF trying to rear her ugly head...


----------



## eeyore11

Thanks guys!!!! 
Chelle- I don't understand much about hcg levels not sure if they can indicate anything as yet? 
I know above 25 ur preg!!! Mine were 400 exact! 
We are soo happy but still feeling soo cautious! Going back tomorrow to test again to make sure they are doubling etc! Bet u and your hubby are over the moon!!!! 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

eeore and chelle congratulations its so good to hear nice news. 
diamonds and twizzy, im so sorry, feel totally numb and devasted doesnt even come close.x
Maisiemoo test was negative. will test again on OTD, but know its all over.x


----------



## Michelle1799

eeyore11 and chelle79 

Congratulations      on your   

M x


----------



## chelle79

Wow Eeyore 400 sounds great! Maybe twins for you huh?  I don't have any more blood tests, now I just have to wait for 7 wk scan on 5 th October. I hope we get there safely

Xxx


----------



## Clara B

I joined you only yesterday and now my wait is over - bloods confirmed hcg <0.1.  Ha - its so sad its laughable - didn't know it could be that low!

Good luck to all those still waiting - hope your dreams come true.

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

clarab, so sorry, thinking of you.x


----------



## eeyore11

Thank you soo much for all your kind words!! we are over the moon! never beeb preg and i am soo excited (cautious but excited)! i pray that everything continues to go well.

clarab - i am soo sorry hunni, i can understand how you feel. i hope that you take some time for yourself and look after yourself.  

chelle - lol, i thought that but i have read that you cant really tell? some people have had really low HCG but had twins and others high hcg and just had one!! my scans not till in 2 weeks! thats 6 weeks i think? cant blv we are preg! i am still having some sorta aches around my uturus/ovary area!! nothng mayor but i can feel them!!

angela - i know it might be easy for me to say but its not over till OTD! i have my fingers corssed for you hunni!!! 

janieh - i cant blv you havent tested! thats really good!! i lasted a whole 4 days without testing! lol!

aussieinengland - i started to have af pains near the end of my 2ww and still have them! not too bad ones though. dont worry about it!

hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

good luyclk for everyone testing tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

wow congrats on the new BFP's on here.

I have has creamy cm since ov and now at 12dpo it is a little watery - has anyone else had this and gone onto a bfp? 

Sorry TMI!!??


----------



## Eyeore

Ems, Angela, Twizzy and Diamonds - I'm so sorry you've had BFN's - sending lots of   like everyone else says don't give up hope and take some time out for you

summerbelle, chelle79, eeyore -    I have to wait until 28th for my Scan - the 3WW is worse than the 2WW. I still have lots of strange pains, and soooo tired and feeling v sick. Hoping all these are good signs. Sending lots of luck for your scans.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test


----------



## nicky noo 77

Congrats to all the BFP's     and so sorry to hear the BFN's    


x


----------



## Jac101

I did a HPT today, a bit early because my OTD is not until Saturday.  I got a very faint positive though!!! :smile-big:  Of course, now I am worried that the test is wrong so I am going to test again properly in the morning as this test was done this afternoon. My HcG shot was 2 weeks ago so i am hoping that it is out of my system by now?


Please have some positive sticky thoughts for me!!!  Congrats to the other ladies that are getting BFPs and big hugs for those who have been disappointed    


Jacqui


----------



## Michelle1799

EEyore - I feel the same as you with the cramps and tiredness not sicky feeling as yet tho  , really hoping the time goes in quickly for my scan as well seems ages away - 26 Sept

Jacqui - sounds like you have a positive, I tested in the afetrnoon on day 13 after trigger shot and got a BFP then I tested again on the morning of day 15 it was a BFP - so sounds to me that you have the same. sending   vibes 

M x


----------



## Jac101

Thanks Michelle, that makes me feel hopeful!  Congratulations and I hope time flies until you have your scan


----------



## nicky noo 77

Jacqui lots of      for you and your BFP, congratulations


----------



## Clomper

Sorry to you CLarab  

Congrats to Eeyor and Chelle, I bet you two are soooo excited! Good luck for your scans!

Clo


----------



## Clomper

And Jacqui!!! That's great!!

I must admit i bought some HPT's today and am planning on doing a sneaky early test this weekend!! Can't bear the waiting, the biggest thing in my life, and I reeeeally want to know! It will be 14 days since my HCG jab on sat...

Clo


----------



## carol69

Hi Ladies, 

Do you mind if I join you, had my D/FET earlier today and 3 embies on board so am now officially in my 2ww, OTD is 26th Sept, long way yet I know.

Massive congratulations to you lovely ladies with a BFP  

And my heart goes out to all of you that have just got a BFN 

 and    who is in their 2ww.


----------



## molly79

Hey all

BFN for us. AF arrived last night, with a vengeance I might add! Still had to travel for my blood test today and it took them till half past 5 to phone! Knew it was over anyway. 
Very difficult after my positive test on Sunday then negative on Monday, but, everything for a reason. I WON'T GIVE UP!!

Thanks for all your kind words etc

Good luck to everyone wherever you may be on this journey!

Love Molly xxx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

can i joing in too?, i am 4 days into the 2ww, i have one embryo transferred on friday.
My test date is 21st sep, what is everyone doing to keep busy?


----------



## Clomper

Tweety, you will be testing the same day as me!!!      for the 21st!!

Molly, that must be so disappointing, sending you big    

Clo


----------



## 1972

Molly- sorry to hear that honey   xxx


----------



## Summerbelle

Thanks ladies for your well wishes! I still can't believe it!! I did 8 tests just to be sure!! Hubby said it was like Stacey in Gavin & Stacey!!! So scan in 3 weeks ish, very exciting!!! Well done to all the other BFP's really hope we all have, happy, heathly pregnancies ahead!!!

BFN's again, so so sorry - life really does suck sometimes - hope you can all try again! Don't give up, it has taken us 8 years to get our BFP!!!!

Good luck to veryone testing in next few days xxxx


----------



## chelle79

Yey summerbelle-congrats xx


----------



## carol69

Well done Summerbelle, massive congratulations, you must be on  

Molly, really sorry hun,  , well done you for staying positive and not giving up 

 for everyone testing today


----------



## 1972

Bfn for me :-(


----------



## carol69

Oh maisiemoo,   so sorry honey, thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## eeyore11

maisiemoo - i am sorry hunni    i wish i had somethin to say that would make things better. 

summerbelle - congrats!!!! i wish you a very very healthy pregnancy!!!  

hope everyones ok and wishing all the best to whoever is testing today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carol69

Eeyore, sorry just noticed your BFP, fabulous news


----------



## eeyore11

carol - thanks!    hope your ok!! good luck with your FET hun!  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janieh

Morning ladies,

Unfortunately it's a BFN for me this morning.   It doesn't seem fair, I really thought it could have worked this time. DH was upset as well, he had a dream last night it was positive. So gutted. 

I spoke to the clinic and they said to stop taking the cyclogest and I should get AF. However, since my OTD was only 14dpo, and their paperwork said sometimes they tell you to keep taking the drugs and test again in 2 days, I asked if I should do that (my last clinic OTD was 16dpo). She said they don't want to give people false hope, but there was no harm in  doing that and checking again on Friday. So that's what I'm going to do, I know chances are very small but I'd just feel more comfortable knowing that I've given it that extra chance rather than wondering. 

Maisiemoo - sorry to hear your news.   Life sucks sometimes. I'm sure we'll get it to work out eventually though.    

aargh, not what I wanted to have happen today. anyway, I'm in work now as I figured I'd just mope at home. So I'd better go and do some work!

JX


----------



## chelle79

So sorry janieh. I hope you and DH are okay and wish you lots of positivity for the future xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

So sorry janieh and masiemoo..

thinking of you guys... xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly79

Maisiemoo & Janieh - So sorry to hear your news, its a very very difficult one to take on board. Thinking of you both. Big   


Molly xxx


----------



## Clomper

's to those of you with BFNs    Don't give up ladies...

     Congrats to BFPs!! 

Can anyone give me some advice on what I should be feeling at this stage of 2ww? My OTD is the 21st and I'm going mad, and have almost completely persuaded myself that this whole process has been for nothing and that I will definately have a BFN next week! My body has not felt 'normal' for 7 weeks because of all the hormones for IVF, and now apart from big sore old b   bs I pretty much feel back to normal... not Pregnant??!
If it hasn't worked I would technically be due AF next week and my b   bs always feel like this the week before AF. I haven't had any bleeding...does that mean little embie is not implanting??
I am really regretting them persuading me into only having one blasto transferred now too, think that has lowered my chances of it all working!

Sorry for ranting a bit, just it's so exciting while you're going through it, thinking you're going to end up preggers straight away... But now feel it might not have worked!!

   Clo


----------



## cymbeline

Hi Clompers,
                    I think we all have different symptoms, some have cramps which then result in a BFP -- others have nothing and feel normal and it results in a BFP. We all overanalyse far too much  - if it was a natural conception we wouldn't be feeling any different. Sore boobs could be the drugs you are taking, pregnancy symptoms don't come this early. I am with you on the single blastocyst - I did this and got a BFN at weekend   Next time it will be 2!

Take care and here's hoping it's all going on unbeknown to you  

xx


----------



## Clomper

I'm sorry Noahsarc, it's such a long gruelling process to have over so quickly!!   

I know you had your treatment in Cyprus but I think in England the fertility units get penalised for high numbers of multiple pregnancies, because of the cost of twins(or more) to the NHS. I had two blastos, one not looking as good as the other (not sure of grade), so they put the good one in and kept the other in case it was good enough for freezing, but it wasn't. It might have been ok if they had used that one too! Next time I will definately insist!

Have you started thinking about giving it another go?
If this try doesn't work I want to try again as soon as possible, have been putting money by, either for little one  , or next try  

Clo


----------



## cymbeline

Hi Clo,
          Yes it's a bit odd if you were persuaded against a second and I was being told I should have 3 put back! It's really difficult to know the best thing to do. I will try again but not til next year - I have to practice saving money  

Anyway fingers crossed for you that you don't have to consider this. I will be watching for you now!

Lots of positive vibes sending your way xx


----------



## janieh

Hi Noahsark and Clomper

The thing with the multiple embies is that it really depends on your age as to what they are prepared to put back. The normal rules in the UK are that they should advise that you have 1 put back if you are under 35, 2 if you are between 35 and 40, and 3 if you are over 40. I think that explains why you've both had different advice. 

Also, my clinic showed me data that said you have a total better overall chance of concieving if you have two blasts, but you just use one in the first cycle, then use a frostie for a 2nd cycle, than if you have them both put back at once. Still hard to say no to two, but it does make you think they might be right.

Jx


----------



## cymbeline

Dear Janieh,
                  Thanks for that - now I am thinking I should have 3 put back at my age -it just seems a bit scary!

Good Luck xx


----------



## cymbeline

Dear Janieh,
                    I am so sorry - just seen your earlier post. That must be so hard for you both today 

The dream thing is difficult as well - minds playing tricks on us. 

I really hope it works out for you.I had read something about two embryos put back separately but at the same time if you see what I mean ie. I assume they mean separate catheters perhaps.

Anyway take care and hope it works for you next time.

Imogen xx


----------



## redx

Bigs hugs to all the BFNs.

Huge congrats to all the BPNs.

Please can you add me too.  Had tx for 1st IUI today and test date is 28th September.

Thanks x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

sorry to all the ladis that got a bfn, but dont give up hope it can happen.
congratulations to all the ladies that got a bfp wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
clompers- i am the same as you hun, i dont feel any different either and dont know what to think. Although saying that i didnt feels any different when i got my bfp with my wee boy, i did have implantation bleeding with him though. Not everyone gets that, I dont know what to think either.
Just stay positive and think it has worked, thats what i am trying to do xx


----------



## carol69

JanieH & Noahsark,   sorry to hear of your BFN's thinking of you and  its your time next cycle.

Clomper, I'm with the other girls, everyone has different symptoms during the 2ww and to top it all you get the same symptoms from pregnancy, AF and medications, which really doesn't help your sanity.  

Good luck for you ladies testing tomorrow


----------



## Clomper

Good morning all,

Good luck to all those testing this morning  

Tweety, let me know if anything changes, still no change for me, and still no implantation bleed!

Work today, supposed to be a distraction, but dont seem to be concentrating very well.

Hope you all have a lovely day!!    

Clo


----------



## ANGELA29A

I really hope I dont offend anyone, but all those with BFN, I started a weight loss thread for next TX back in february, link below if anyone want to lose those tx extra pounds we gain overnight. xxxx

link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257917.0


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi girls, just to let you know that I am out this month. I started spotting this morning and had quite a big temp dip. 

Got a meeting with my cons on the 5th oct so will decide whether to continue with clomid or not. 

Good luck to those testing this month. X x x


----------



## Charlie28

BFN for me this morning, so sad its all over 
Look forward and maybe next time will be my time.

So sorry for everyone with BFN
Massive congrats to all the lovely BFP posts I have read

Wishing everyone the most luck in the world still to test

Charlie XXX


----------



## chelle79

Hey girls, 

Just wanted to send my love to all the girls who've had disappointing BFNs. Life can be really unfair.

Angela-great idea re weight loss thread

Xx


----------



## aussieinengland

So sorry to hear about the BFN's.  This is such a nailbiting journey, where we are turned into pin cushions and objects to be poked and prodded. To all the lovely ladies with the BFN's take time out to discover you again.  I took two years out after my last BFN ( I know v long time) just to reconnect with hubby as we nearly broke up over the stress and strain.  This time we are much more open with each other re feelings and have a plan if BFN and are honest with each other about the realities of IVF.  


It is just so wonderful that we have this outlet to share our journeys with each other with ladies that truly know what we are all gong trough.


 Vibes to all that are testing today and tomorrow.
xxAIE.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Clomper, I didn't have any implantation bleed so don't focus too much on it. X

So sorry to all the bfn, so unfair. Sending you all  

Congrats to all bfp  

Good luck to all those still waiting to test. Hope you're managing to stay sane x


----------



## CCrossed fingers

New to this site. 
3 embryos transfered yesterday.
Testing 28th September.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bonbers

Hi Girls mind if i join in? Had my et on 9/9/2011 day 3 transfer and am on day 6 post transfer today. will be testing on the 21st if i make it that far. My prob has always been bleeding early on tww usually day 7-9 pet. This is my sixth attempt and i have had immune treatment this time round. Not feeling too hopeful today as lots of pelvic pain and feel like af is due.(think i would have been due my period today had it beeen a natural cycle,not sure how you work this out with ivf is it from day 1 of last bleed or day 1 of stimms) Anyhow i'm remaining hopeful and i want to wish everybody lots of love and luck and pray that this is our time  

Bonbers xx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Welcome Crossed fingers & Bonbers and good luck


----------



## aussieinengland

Hi TTCmystory - You are testing the same day as me, and I am curious to find out how you are going?  


I am still have lower AF type pains, feel really like they are at the top of my cervix (sorry TMI), bot only now and again, no other real symptoms at this point.  AF arrived about 9 days after ET last time, so don't have real experience of waiting more than that!!!  Hope you are well.  


Welcome to Crossed Fingers and Bombers too - More girlies to share the journey's!
xxx


AIE


----------



## aussieinengland

Am such a blonde sometimes I meant to sat MyTTCStory!!!  Sorry!!!!


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls do u mind if I join I had ET today and due to test on 28th!!!  Have anyone else on here had assisted hatching?  Also going on Gestone injections, first one tonight!!! Is anyone else on them?  

xxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

So sorry for the BFN's today!

Congrats to any BFP's!

Bonbers, You are testing on 21st, same as me!!! I have no symptoms whatsoever yet... except the usual sore swollen boobs and apparently that's the Cyclogen. But I have heard that for many BFP can make you feel just like AF so don't worry, I am going mad waiting but I think we just have to be patient and see what happens!!

Tweety, Any symptoms yet??

Hevan, thanks for that, just desperately looking for any little sign...

Angela, I think the weightloss thing is a brilliant idea, now that all my bloating post egg collection is gone I can just see how much fat I have put on not being able to go to gym, and not allowed to swim! I was swimming everyday before stimming made me feel to big!!! I have said if I get BFN I will have to throw myself back into exercise, it makes me feel better!!

Welcome to the newbies on here, I have found it so comforting to have all these ladies on here going through similar things and ready to listen to my ranting!!! Gives my OH a break from me harping on!!


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome newbies..

Angela... I think you have a brilliant idea...xx

My body is going through some random symptoms.. I got 3 more days to goo for my OTD.. I am also quite emotional but that could be just this phase of the treatment....

Hope everyone is well...... 

At least it Friday tomorrow


----------



## carol69

Hi Ladies,  

Just wanted to send   to those that have had a BFN.

Also fab news to anyone who has had a BFP, well done girls.

Hi Emmalily, I had FET with donor eggs on Tuesday and test on 26th Sept, I have also had assisted hatching this time.  Amazing what they do when I read into it.  But then isn't this whole process pretty clever stuff.

Good luck for anyone testing tomorrow.


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

welcome to the new ladies, 
clomper- still no symptoms hun, its really annoying isnt it?. lol.
the only thing i have is a really sore head, had it the past 2 days??


----------



## MyTTCstory

Hi Aussie, OTD buddies! I feel like time is going soooo slowly! Last time on the 2ww I took the first week off and I was perfectly happy chilling out in my little PUPO bubble. This time I've gone back to work and it feels much harder (and slower). I've had some stomach cramps but mainly twinges which I'm parying are implantation. I'm also really thirsty but it's probably all the drugs. I hate all these drugs as you don't know what they're making your body do and what your body is doing naturally. When was your transfer? I'm 7dp3dt today.

Welcome EmmaLily! My clinic usually only does assisted hatching for FET cycles, amazing stuff. I'm on pessaries rather than injections, hope they're not too painful. Gestone goes into the bum doesn't it?

Good luck to CovKid, you're next!

  and   to everyone! xx


----------



## Fairybelle

hey ladies,

So sorry for the bfns    life is so cruel- i hope your taking as much time as you need to rest and recover  

Congrats to all those BFPs!!!!

AFM- Hcg results looking good ( doubled in 48 hours so so so so plsd- levels r quite high- but more importantly they doubled so happy


To all those on TWW     
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eeyore11

I'm sorry about all the bfn:-( a big hug to everyone and all the luck for the next try xxxxxxx

a massive congratsfor all the bfps!!! 

Fairybelle - that's lovely to hear honey!!!! What have ur numbers been?? xxxxxx


----------



## carol69

Hi Ladies, 

Fairybelle, that fab news 

Good luck to all those that are testing today   for BFP's

AFM, really lacking PMA today, think its probably cos DH is back at work and its a long day just sitting around on your own.


----------



## janieh

Hi All

Well, as expected, after my BFN on Wednesday, I have another BFN confirmed today.   I realised it was not going to happen as I started spotting yesterday evening. I'm a bit gutted really, but not feeling as bad as I expected. I've had a few little crys but am coping alright. I did get a bit stupidly upset on the train this morning after reading a horrible story about a guy who's killed his baby. It's just so depressing thinking about all those people who should never have had children who seem to find it so easy, and us good people who would do no harm having so much trouble. 

Anyway, I'm going to call the clinic later to book my follow up appointment. I do want to find out what they think went wrong as only having 1 embie this time,compared to 8 last time was very disappointing. I wonder if they will suggest I go back on the long protocol?

Anyway, thanks to all for the sympathy. I appreciate it. And good luck to all still cycling at the moment.   
Jx


----------



## carol69

Hi JanieH ,

So sorry hun, never gets any easier, but glad to see that you are thinking forward already.  I read that same story very distressing and is made worse by our situation.

Thinking of you and  for your dreams to come to true.
xx


----------



## janieh

Hi Carol

Thanks for your comments. I was just wondering after reading your footer - what happened with the adoption process? was it in the UK that you went through this? It's just that is what I keep thinking - if it doesn't work soon we should look at adoption (even knowing it will most likely be a child that has got some problems.)

I'd appreciate any feedback on why it was so awful for you. 
Thanks
Jx


----------



## carol69

Hi JanieH,

I have sent you a Pm.


----------



## CCrossed fingers

thank you ladies!  reading your posts has reassured me.  I had 2 embryos transfered on Weds and have had weird stomach pains since then and especially today - not like period pains and not like the previous (failed) IUIs.  but from what i've read here they seem perfectly normal.  phew!


----------



## pinkyshell

had my ET today. Had 2 embryos put back. Have got OTD 30th September. I am a very impatient person so I know it will go slowly.


----------



## jenny L

Hi, my two wee eggs were transfered on Wed, otd is the 27th.
not sure if the cramps are left over from the ec (was crying with the pain when i woke up), or the dreaded af or wind or what I wish for!
If my eggs were out on Monday, does that make monday day 1?? Getting confused.....
blaming stresss

Good luck to all pupo!!!


----------



## 1972

Pinky, 2ww is the worst. Rest up and relax. Good luck


----------



## carol69

Hi Ladies,  

Hope all of you on 2ww, like me are taking it easy and relaxing.  Its a very long 2 weeks I know, but come on girls we can do it and get some more very much deserved BFP's.

Good luck to all of you that are testing today, thinking of you all.


----------



## Bonbers

morning all just wanted to wish everyone lots of positive vibes and sticky baby dust for everyone waiting to test! Big hugs to everyone who got bfn life is so mean! Your time will come keep positive! Hope you all have a good weekend! Typed my test date wrong its actually 22nd not 21st think that was wishful thinking ha ha! Day 8 post 3dt for me today nearly there never made it past day nine before so fingers crossed  getting lots of pelvic pain today hard not to over analyse x x speak soon x xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me posting as i'm on my wait too!   
Bonbers we have the same OTD and it's torture isn't it. I have had pains on/off for 3 days keep thinking AF will arrive so fingers crossed it dosen't.   
Jenny i'm confused about what day you go by, EC or ET but hope we get BFP's whatever day it is.   

clomper fancy seeing you here     

Wishing you all    Good luck ladies
Sorry to anyone who it didn't work this time for


----------



## cruicky2

Hi girls! 
To answer your questions: you go by ET, and the day after ET is actually day 1! 
Love and   to all!
Cruicky xxx (OTD Monday)


----------



## Missy123

cruicky thanks that helps so i am 8dp3dt if my ET was on the 9th sept.    Good luck for monday just seen it!


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Yes Missy, we're all on the torturous 2ww! Hope you are doing well, looking at all the post about different symptoms people had on their 2ww that have had BFPs, a lot of them had af pains, so could well be a good sign.

I have had such a busy day today, and maybe only for that reason I have felt a little funny, slight feeling of af pains, a bit stroppy and maybe a big spaced out... I think you look so hard for symptoms that any little thing makes you wonder... 

Haven't seen any test results today, but I am sending    to all of you and    fo anyone feeling   

Clo


----------



## Toothfairy

I need to hear about the results of today... For some odd reason.. No one has updated...


Please share some good news with us all.


----------



## jenny L

Missy - thanks, glad I'm not the only one - I get sooo confused with all the jargon. Nothing seems to stick in my head just now!!

cruicky2 - thanks for clarifying! so this is my day five and the first day I'm been up and about - now feeling very crap as it is embedding day. Oh well, at least if it does not work I'll know what'll get the blame. lots of swearing now....... 

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Jac101

Hi everyone


It's my OTD today and I am pleased to say it is a BFP for me   I have been testing +ive on HPTs for a few days now so I am relieved that I am still getting BFPs today.  I keep doing the tests as I can't believe it's true!!!!!


Good luck everyone else I hope there will be loads more BFPs on here in the coming days and weeks     


Sending you all positive and sticky vibes.


Take care
Jacqui
x


----------



## Toothfairy

Thank you soooo much jacqui for sharing your beautiful news with us and especially me..  

How you feeling jacqui? Has it sunk in.. You still getting symptoms? Have you booked your scan? All the best sweety.. X

I see you tested before your OTD.. I am going crazy but can't get myself to test.. Incase it's all over  

I hope you have turned the luck again...    

I am praying for everyone to be doing well wherever they are in their cycle....


----------



## Clomper

Yey! Congrats Jacqui!   
Only result I've seen today, so pleased for you!

Hopefully we will start getting a few more BFPs this month!   

I am resisting testing early...Must wait till Wednesday...must wait till Wednesday!

Clo xx


----------



## chelle79

Congrats jacqui!! Lovely news

Xx


----------



## carol69

Jacqui,

fantastic news, so happy for you hun   

Great to hear some positive news, to keep the rest of us going


----------



## MyTTCstory

Congrats Jacqui! Brilliant news!! Thanks for sharing xx

Clomper, did you have 3 day old embies transferred on 9th Sept? If so thats the same as me & my OTD is 23rd or 25th with a hpt. It's funny how clinics say different days. I think I'll do a hpt on wed as thats when I tested last time xx


----------



## Jac101

Thanks everyone!


Yes, I did test from quite early on.  I got negative for quite a few days before getting a very faint BFP at about 7dt5dt.  Then I turned into a POAS obsessive and tested a few times again watching to see if it got any darker.  Then I used a cheap Asda test and it didn't register so I had to go out and buy Clear Blue because I was in a panic thinking that it was all over and then I got a BFP again! Phew!!!  Testing early can drive you insane, but also not testing can do the same!!!  It is an individual thing.  Whatever works best for you!!!


Toothfairy, I am hoping you get your wonderful BFP tomorrow!!!     I got the usual symptoms early on in the 2ww, AF cramps, backache, tiredness, sore boobs and spotted a little bit too.  Now I don't seem to have much going on at all.  My boobs are still a bit sore and I get some twinges but nothing major.  I am still on progesterone suppositories so I expect it is down to them.  I will call the hospital on Monday and I guess they will book a scan for me...how exciting!!!!!!  and scary all at the same time.  I have had 2 DS through previous IVFs so I know I have been here before but knowing that (all being well) this pregnancy will be my last and this baby will complete our family makes me extremely emotional!!!


My uttermost sincere hopes for all of you wonderful, supportive and caring ladies on here.  I hope you get the BFPs that you dream of, if not this cycle then soon.  It is a long ride for many of us, but I am living proof that we can get there in the end.   


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!    


Jacqui
x


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies quick question..

Can I eat scallops?? Xx


----------



## Jac101

Yes, as long as they are cooked properly according to www.*pregnancy*etc.com/what-is-safe-to-*eat*-*during-pregnancy*.htm

Hope that helps!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jenny L

Hi Jacqui

Your good news has really cheered me up. Congratulations!   - wonder what you'll have!!

I have had rubbishy day and feel like I'm getting my AFs on top of that OH is being a stress head, not helping.

I know that the men have the chat forum but they don't seem to use it - any suggestions where they go before I    him? 

Brill again to all those who are getting BFP and hugs to those not lucky this time.

Jennyxx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi jacqui  congratulations hun xxx
I am counting the days now and really am tempted to test early, but i know it can be a false result so trying not too.
I still dont have any symptoms so dont know what to think.
how is everyone else?


----------



## mrs khan

Hi all I had 3ivf.my etc on9sep.and test date 23sep.I have 2 embi .4cell&7cell.this is my last cycle.I m very tense.try to think positive.I have very selettcted signs .sore and large noonday and fleeling hungry all time.water discharge and feel wee all time.sleep is less.but todayfeel dizzy but coul dn't  sleep.I'm feeling mild cramp.plz any one have a same sign.


----------



## Clomper

Morning ladies! 

MyTTCstory, no I had a 5day blasto in on 10th sept, so I guess now I'm 8dp5dt, OTD on we'd 21st.. Was so desperate to test this morning, but got scared so didn't! 

Jacqui, so glad it has worked out this way for you, I'm worried about tempting fate by testing early! I'm so silly like that! By the sounds of it that negative on the cheaper test sent you into a whirlwind, I think I'd loose my mind! So    for you!

JennyL, my OH is watching footie and rugby today, so he's happy and has arranged a night at the pub next weekend to either celebrate/commiserate! That will give me some space, otherwise he is also driving me mad! Keep positive!  

Tweety my OTD buddy, I am having the odd twinge now and again, but am eating a lot of fruit and dried apricots and prunes so probably mainly wind!! Felt a bit like I had a hangover yesterday afternoon too, but had been so busy all morning, I think I had worn myself out a bit, plus Cyclogest could be to blame. My boobs stopped hurting so much and seem to have gone back down to normal. I must admit I woke my OH up at 5.30 this morning to see if he thought I should do a test, had very slight af pains and just really want to know now! Decided not too, mainly because I'm too scared! I'm trying to keep    for us though!

Mrs Khan, I said to tweety, those are the only symptoms I am feeling but can't work out if any of it is good! I think we just have to wait and see...

Good luck to all you lovely ladies,     and   S to you all

Clo


----------



## Clomper

Pnkcat, could you please add my OTD 21st september to the list please? Thanks x


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies in the 2ww.. Hang in there and think positive thoughts and deal with the symptoms..

After waking up at 4am and staring at the tests for hours. I plucked up the courage to test.. 

I got  

Still hasn't sunk in.... Xx

Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## Jac101

Yay!! Congratulations Toothfairy!!!!  That is wonderful news      


There is a thread on here called waiting for your first scan, so hopefully we can move onto their once our hospitals have given us a date!!!  Whoo hooo!!!!  I am really pleased for you     You and oh must be over the moon    


Let's hope all this good luck rubs off on the rest of you lovely ladies that are still in the 2ww!  This is a lucky thread so keep the BFPs coming     


Take care all of you


Jacqui
x


----------



## Thomas09

Hello, think'm typing in the right place! I am on the 2 ww and test on the 23rd September. I was feeling really positive until cramping began the last 2 days 

A huge congratulations to tooth fairy, I enjoyed reading your happy news when I logged on this morning.

Good luck everyone


----------



## carol69

Toothfairy, 

   congratulation, well done honey.

You and DH must be over the moon.  Fantastic news. 

Great news, thats you and Jacqui now lets hope this spreads to us all


----------



## Toothfairy

Thomas..

My cramping has driven me potty.. To the point i was convinced my af had arrived..

Stay positive.. 23rd is my lucky date..so I hope you get your happy news..

The emotions are never-ending.. As now the BFPs are worried about their scans... I think I am going to go grey by the end of it.. Xxxx


----------



## TWEETY29

congratulations toothfairy, you must be over the moon xxx
Well i was naughty and tested this morning, it was a bfn, i am really gutted but as i am only 13dpo it may be too early. well i am praying its too early.
I am going to stick to my date now and not test till wed, fingers crossed it changes x


----------



## chrisgib

Hi Pinkcat - please could you add me to the list, I had ICSI, 3 embies put back, and test day is 29th September.

I'm only 3 days in to this 2ww and it's driving me mad already. It's such a cruel time.

Well done to all of you with BFP's.

 to those who were unlucky this time.

Christine
xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies even though I was dying to test early.. A part of me felt if I got a bfn it would lower my morals and make me feel negative.. I decided to test on the OTD because then that's the final result... 

It does drive you crazy.. But the clinic gives a OTD for a reason... Hang in there girlies and stay away from the pee sticks xxxxxx


----------



## chelle79

Congrats toothfairy!! Xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

congratulations  to Toothfairy and Jacqui that's fab news an giving the rest of us on 2ww      


x


----------



## Toothfairy

Thank you Chelle xx


----------



## mrs khan

Thaks u .u added me in list.  
Plz some one can tell me. I am experincing crinone g coming out at morning tim
e.


----------



## mrs khan

Congratulation toothfairy. Happy for u. God bless  
u.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

Can I join you please. I had 2 grade 2 embryos transfered today and my blood test is 29th September. 4 frosties on ice. 

Pinkcat please can you add me to the list.

Tigger.


----------



## carol69

Hi Tigger, 

Nice to see you over here on 2ww. Congratulations on being officially pupo .

2 little embies on board, fantastic news and congrats on 4 frosties thats great.  You must be really pleased.  You're testing 3 days after me, so we'll be in this together for while yet.    for happy results.

xxx


----------



## tigge66

Carol 

Thank you it is great to have a buddy on this journey. I am really pleased with the results and just need to remember to take it easy. 

   for positive results too.

Tigger x.


----------



## jenny L

wonderful news Toothfairy - soo happy for you.
Your good news is keeping us all sane.

I'm feeling crampy and really like AF is going to come- have definately joined the knicker checking bridage. Have offically lost the plot.
I know we are not supposed to but when is it ok to do a home test? Id rather find out at home than a call at work
Gads another 9 days, if I was not hoping to be pregnant I'd definately be drinking!!


----------



## Toothfairy

Good luck to the all testing today xxxxx


----------



## Bonbers

morning lovely ladies!  hope everybody is ok today! Ah congratulations to everybody who has tested positive so pleased for you all! Lets hope its the start of a lucky run x as for me i have started spotting this morning i dont really know what to think as at the mo it is old brown! Sorry if tmi i have been testing for a few days now and have been getting very faint positives since 8dp3dt the line this morning is still faint but darker than all the others! I have never tested early on any of my other cycles before so dont know if this has happened before all i know is i dont seem to ever be able to make it to my test date which is Thurs! Spoke to clinic they just said rest today so Thats what I'm doing. Good luck to everyone testing today x x


----------



## chrisgib

Bonbers - that sounds really good. A positive is a positive in my book. I know it's difficult to believe it until OTD though - just take it easy like they told you. Have you tried one of those tests that says the number of weeks - that way you won't be analysing the line!

My positivity of the last few days seems to be evaporating. I'm getting loads of symptoms still, sore (.)(.)'s, nausea, indigestion - must be all in my mind, I'm only 4dp2dt.

Good luck to everyone who's testing today - officially or not!   

Christine
xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Christine ~ I am very similar to u had ET on 15th September I am having mild cramping like AF is on her way. I am on pessries in the morning and Gestone injections in the nite so I am hoping its just a side effect of them. I just feel like my stomach is tight and tense if u know what I mean like I have a knot in it. I have never made it to OTD before so I usually start spotting 5 - 3 before test day so I am praying this time it's different I always feel robbed of my 2WW when I start bleeding early. I usually only have pessries but this time they have introduced Gestone aswell so I am praying that will make a difference. I don't think it helps it is my first day back in work today  ! Looking forward to my accupanture tomorrow prehaps she can help me chill out a bit. xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

I forgot to say my back is bad as well as everything above!!! Is this normal A bit scared that it sounds a bit bad!!!


----------



## Bonbers

Christine as for the positivity it is very hard to stay positive the whole time the constant analysing is draining and the want for it to work is never ending. The tww is a tester for even the most chilled out of people hang on on there honey. everybody is differentwith their symptoms dont you wish there was a definative list that told you symptoms one way or another. Did you have EC? back ache could be from that.

Emma lets hope the gestone does the trick this time i know what you mean about bleeding early on tww it almost feels as though your embies havn't been given a chance i'm sure the progesterone accounts for a lot of the cramps and funny feelings so try not to worry. Easier said than done i know. Hope work is ok for you today. 

Jacqui do youmind me asking how long you spotted for? and what it was like?


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Just got a call from the clinic blood test is booked for 30th September as they do not do them on a Thursday so an extra day to wait. I am sure I will do a HPT as well the day before. Missy please update again, sorry to be a pain. 

Bonkers sound like a hell of a journey. i hope it works for you this time with immunes especiallyu as there is a pattern of day 8 bleed. 

Tigger x.


----------



## MyTTCstory

Congrat Bonbers about getting your positive - I agree with chrisgib, a positive is a positive! The brown spotting is hopefully just implantation spotting. Good that it's brown and not red.  

Chrisbig, keep up the PMA! All those symptoms could be pregnancy symptoms!!!!   

Emmalily, I'm having cramping today and lower back pain too. Really worried that AF is coming. Luckily I'm working from home so I can knicker check every 10 mins or so!! Keep us posted   

Tigger, bleurgh at having to wait another day! I would be testing on OTD too  

AFM I stupidly did a test yesterday at 9dp3dt and it was negative. Looked at the test later and it went out of date on May 2011. Now I'm feeling a bit more hopefully again about from the AF symptoms. Maybe I'm clutching at straws but I don't care. I HATE THE 2WW!!!!!!!

Good luck to today's testers!!!


----------



## cruicky2

Hi everyone, first of all I have to say you are an amazing bunch and I hv got much inspiration fm you over the last few days... 
Unfortunately it is a BFN for me again...
Sending   to those whose dreams didn't come true this time,  plenty of  strength  for those still waiting to know, and a smooth few months ahead for the positives!
Cruicky xxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Cruicky ~ So sorry to hear ur news hun massive    to u.  Wish there was something I could say to make u feel better hun but there isnt.  Just look after urself and I pray ur dreams come true for u very soon xxx


----------



## spicey

Hey ladies,

Room for a little one?

I had ET yesterday, 2 embies put back, one was 8 cell the other was 6 cell. Remaining one had slowed right down and stuck at 4 cell so no frosties  The joys of a low AMH.

What fun and wonderful things are you all doing to take your minds off the 2ww? my otd is 1 October.

xx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Really sorry to hear that Cruiky, sending you big     

Welcome Spicey, I'm totally out of fun things! Any ideas? 

xx


----------



## carol69

Oh Cruicky , 

My heart goes out to you hun, thinking of you and wishing your dreams are just around the corner.

xxx


----------



## KFC bon

Due to do our test on Wednesday 21st September, after embryo transfer with ICSI in Cyprus on 7th September


----------



## KFC bon

Hi guys,

We had our treatment in Cyprus, I used Menopur and Centrotide and we got 11 embryos, out of that 10 were grade 1 and then fertilised with ICSI. We then had the choice of having them put in on day 3 or day 5 and decided to go with day 5 as should be stronger.  I had no pain to start with but have been suffering from some period like pains so now beginning to wonder if it's going to be negative.  We've already been down this road twice before, once with a funded cycle then the rest have been paid for.  We were really worried about the number of embryos we would get as when we had our treatment in Oxford we started with 12 embryos, then down to 9, then 6 then finally 3 and we still don't have answers on what happened to the other 9! Also all the symptoms I'm getting now I had the first two rounds so it's making me think it's not good news.

I'm really nervous but only two more days as we're due to do our test on the 21st, now pulling my hair out!!!  So if you could add me to your list that'd be great.  I'm sending positive energy to everyone out there doing tests, may they all by positive.        xxx


----------



## carol69

Hi Kerry  

and welcome to this lovely thread.  Wow you had great results with embryos, really is a comfort to know how well they have done and still got 7 frosties.  

I know what you mean about symptoms, but as you know in this process unfortunately pregnancy, AF and all the meds bring up the same symptoms.  So try not to read to much into to it and convince yourself its not worked.   

You didn't have a good result last time with embies, but this time is totally different and a new cycle so hang in and remain positive.

We're all with you


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone,

Cruicky, I am soo sorry    . I hope you can stay positive and don't give up hope.

Still haven't said congrats to you Toothfairy, well done on your   !!

AFM, we have tested early, yesterday and today, and got a......  too!!!! I have contacted my fertility unit and they have said it is definately a positive and have booked me for scan on the 10th of October!!!

Chrisbig, you are about 5 days behind me, and I also lost all my positive energy about the same time. I think I had a lot of effects from the progesterone and possibly still from trigger shot, EC  etc. then they all wore off and I was left just feeling quite normal, not pregnant. Was positive it was not going to work and desperate to book in for the next try to soften the blow when the BFN came... But now I have had a BFP! So keep positive    

Kerry Wellman, My OTD was also on wednesday, but I cracked and tested early!! I think different people have all sorts of different symptoms, so dont read too much what will be will be, hope you also get a BFP! Sending lots of    

     On cloud nine, Chloe xx


----------



## Bonbers

cruicky so sorry to hear that hon thinking of you take some time out with oh and see what time brings. Words cant do anything at the mo to heal your pain but at least you will get lots of support on here x x clomper well done on your bfp x x


----------



## carol69

Clomper   

Well done honey, a BFP so happy for you and DH. Hapy news, you must be in


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to the BFPs  

Cruicky, so sorry to hear you got a BFN  

Can I join you all? I am 4dp5dt, OTD 27th Sept, following tx in Northern Cyprus. No symptoms at all...  not sure if that's good or bad!

I also have a question (sorry if it's in the wrong place  ) Those of you taking conception vits, such as pregnacare, are you continuing with these until BFP  , or did you swap to pregnancy vits from ET? 

Thanks  

M xx


----------



## carol69

Hi Misha69, 

welcome, good luck in this 2ww, you test the day after me, so we will be in this together hun.  

I'm still taking the pregnacare, was reading it today and its fine to take even during your first weeks of pregnancy, hope that helps.

xxx


----------



## Thomas09

Congratulations to all the BFPs 

A big   to Cruicky, I've been there and I know the pain - my thoughts are with you xx

I have had def cramping and back ache for the last 4 days and had really given up hope, however today it has eased slightly and so I have my fingers tightly crossed again.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow

Sarah xx


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Carol69 - thanks for the welcome 

It's amazing all of the different symptoms that folk have - some have lots and others have none....you just can't tell what the result is going to be 

Am trying not to go stir crazy over the next week   How are you coping?

Lots of   to those testing in the next couple of days.

M xx


----------



## carol69

Hi Misha,

Like you I'm up and down like a yo yo.  One moment i'm ok  the next I'm feeling so negative .  I know what you mean about the symptoms, the problem is you read so much into them, even if you try not to.  Then on top of that pregnancy, AF and the meds can all produce the same  symptoms.  Its enough to drive you  

To be honest the only thing that keeps me going is this site, there are so many lovely ladies on here and you are feeling the same, so we can all support each other , cos at the end of the we are the only ones that understand what it feels like.

Love and hugs and   for BFP's for us all


----------



## CCrossed fingers

ok so this is driving me INSANE!!! I'm 6dp2det (assuming I include the day of the ET??) and the waiting is sending me crazy already.  I'm not the most patient of people, but really, this isn't even funny anymore!   I've been taking it out on everyone in work today, oh and a poor innocent man in the petrol station....but then he did get in my way and dither in front of me for gods sake 

Can't believe I'm still over a week away from testing.  grrrr


----------



## jenny L

Evening

Can I ask a TMI question. I'm getting really strong AF pains but never had (look away if you are squeamish) creamy discharge when I'm due.
I'm on pessaries and have been for a week but this has just started yesterday.
Is this normal?
My otd is the 27th = what is the earliest that I can test at home??

 Congrats to all BFP

Huge massive hugs to those who got the worst news,


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya *Jenny* u are due to test the day before me. When did u have EC and ET. My clinic tells me that u should test with a good brand (and not digital test) 16 days after EC regardless of when u have ET! I hope that helps

Crossed Fingers ~ I know how u feel hun I am also driving myself crazy. I am finding the 2ww much worse than the injection etc. I am having accupanture this afternoon so I am hoping that will make a difference. I am 5dpt3dt. I am due to test 28th. What day are u testing?


----------



## Thomas09

Its all over for me, AF started this morning so another BFN     Going to go mope and feel sorry for myself but good luck to everyone else - I have my fingers tightly crossed for you all  

Sarah 
xx


----------



## EmmaLily

THOMAS ~ So sorry hun!!! My heart goes out to u.  I know how u feel with my last one I just wanted to lock myself away!!!


----------



## MyTTCstory

Big hugs   Sarah, life is so unfair. Hope you are looking after yourself & taking it easy


----------



## Fairybelle

Sarah- im so sorry hun  biggest    to you right now
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sifi1978

Hi ladies, 

I haven't posted in a little while but have been following the thread.  Congrats to all who got their BFP's Yay!!!

Big hugs to all who didn't manage to get theirs this cycle, I know it must be a very difficult time for you all.  

AFM- My OTD is this Saturday 24th and I haven't been doing too well, i've been testing like crazy for the last 3 days and even went out a bought 4 more.... :-(  I am aware that there is a possibility that trigger HCG shot may still be present and give a false reading but it hasn't stopped me.  anyway yesterday was a faint line positive, and today was darker...

This could be the trigger shot still present right my friends keep saying too stop testing but i'm obsessed with it all... help me....

My EC was 07/09 and ET was 12/09 at the 5 day blastocyst stage, Trigger was 07/09 same as EC...

I guess I was checking to see if the results were getting darker, so in my head i worked it out as meaning my HCG levels were rising...

I will take any advice from you guys as you are the most experienced folk to help me.

Good luck and lots of positive energy for all who are testing this week...

xxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to calm down.  I cant believe the nastiest of some people.  I work in an office and the girl who sits next to me (she is 61 so old enough to know better) is going out tomorrow for lunch for her birthday, all her department is going and she has asked a few other people.  BUT she hasnt asked me and I sit next to her!!!! I would never do that to someone and when I am the only one in the room not been invited.  Honestly I hate this place sometimes.  She has so upset me and the best thing is this the same woman when I had my last IVF she crossed me on the stairs, I have never forgiven her for that (only joking!).  I dont know why she has upset me so much I think it is the medication or something but its like being back in school and only the popular girls being picked.  I am not a horrible person honestly I am really thoughtful and caring and I would never do something intentionally to hurt someone.  

Sorry girls rant over!!! I think i need to breathe!!! Well my acupaturist will have her work cut out tonight!


----------



## irish jo

hi everyone 

to everyone who got BFP congrats  
and to those who go BFN so sorry to hear that and hopefully next time it will work 

emma lilly i know exactly how you feel dont mind the auld bag anyway and yes it can be the drugs that can make you feel that way.
in saying that i have a so called friend who lives across the road from me and knows what i am going thru and knows that im in my 2ww and has not come near me once in the last week and a half she even had the nerve to stand outside my gate and chat to a neighbour for 20mins and she doesnt even like her some people really dont think and when you are there for them well anyway my rant is over for today 

afm 
this 2ww is really driving me round the bend im due to test on thur and i did the most stupid thing and did a test yesterday and didnt even use the first pee of the day and of course it was a bfn and i have been in crap form ever since but hey i know it was too early 


to everyone who is due to test this week fingers crossed to you all i hope all your dreams come true 

love and light 

Jo


----------



## carol69

Hi Girls, 

Sarah,   so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you.  It doesn't get any easier but stay with it, I know your dreams are just around the corner.

Sifi1978,  stay positive hun, HCG trigger is shot is usually in your system for 14 days, which would mean the 21st.  And if you're saying line is darker today then to me its sounding like its going to be good news. Fingers crossed for you 

Emmalily,   people never cease to amaze me just how horrible & selfish they can actually be.  Well all I can say is its her loss honey.  We love you and would welcome your company any time .  These   meds do not help at all do they.  Enjoy acupuncturist tonight.

Jo, its horrible when you need some company and people don't realise it, isn't it.  I'm the same my mum & dad have been on holiday during this cycle and I've really missed my mum's company, everyone else has been at work.  I'm sure test result was just down to wrong time to pee, hang in there honey   for a BFP.

Jenny, hope you've not been going to mad today in this 2ww, I'm testing on 26th so know exactly how you feel hun.  

Crossedfingers, are you still feeling   today, or have you had a better day.   for a good result next week hun.

Misha, half way through now hun,    for BFP

AFM, really uncomfortable back pain yesterday & today, and lower abdomen twinges.  Anyone else getting this, I don't normally get these when AF is due, but I'm on that many meds, just don't know anymore.

Love and hugs to everyone, wishing all our dreams come true.


----------



## sifi1978

Thank you for your reply carol69   

I'm just having a really hard time like we all are i guess... this 2ww is a nightmare and I wish the wait wasn't so long    

I am suffering with similar symptoms too, back pain, the odd cramp and also on and off headaches... as my cycle is soo messed up, I'm not even sure when my AF is actually due...

Good luck chicka   and      ,      &      for us all x


----------



## aussieinengland

Have not posted here for awhile.



So sad to hear about the BFN - Is heartbreaking when AF arrives before you have a chance to test (this was the case with me last treatment cycle)
so Sarah my heart goes out to you, as I am sure so many others do too who have experienced this.


Dear Irish Jo, don't give up hope yet honey still some more days to go..  Try and hang in there!!      


My TTCStory - How are you going my OTD buddy!!  I still have on and off Af cramps and feel that if I wasn't on the pessaries of progesterone my Af would be here with a vengeance (you can tell am not really positive today!!)..  Feel teary and emotional, back at work tonorrow!!! Test Friday!




Huge love to everyone else on this manic  journey of ours!!


AIE


----------



## Passenger42

Hi there

My clinic gave me 26 Sept as OTD but I have tx on 10 Sept and EC was 8 Sept therefore I checked with them and was told Sat I could test, which is what I thought was correct date?  
Anyway I tested at 2am this morning and got BFN so I am now annoyed with myself and think its game over   , so Irish Jo I feel in a very similar position to you (you also know some of my buddies on the Bcn thread).  

Dont know what to think now, I did read something about the fact the 4 days early tests can be 50% incorrect but I just feel that every twinge or ache is now AF on her way and a bit down with it all as its my first time with DIVF and you just build your hopes up.  Also DP has been very unsupportive and I have not seen him for over a week as we dont live together.

Hi to Carol69 and all the other ladies on this thread, congratulations to those who got BFP's.  Passenger42 xxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Sifi sounds like good news to me. Especially if you got to the stage of a negative test before it started being BFP and a light line becoming darker is a good sign too. Looks like congrats are in order.  

Carol I hope the discomfor eases soon. I am having abdo twinges since ET and feel really tired. I think abdo pain is really normal during the 2ww mainly due to all the meds we are on. 

Irish Jo sending the   around. Even though i would do exactly the same. Remember it is not a negative until OTD day but a positive is a positive as long as it is at least 7 days after last shot. Not that I want to encourage anyone to test early. 

Passenger sending you a  . 

AIE   too. 
Sarah sending you a big   so sorry it was not you time.

Jenny a creamy discharge is normal in early pregnancy. 

AFM Nervous, excited and going a little crazy during the 2ww. Slight abdo pain. Taking it one day at a time but also planning for the next 9 months. 

Tigger x.


----------



## EmmaLily

Irish Jo ~ So sorry hun u r having a tough time too.  I think its times like this u know who ur friends are.  Dont give up hope yet hun its still early days and like u said u didnt even use the first pee.  Fingers crossed or u xxx

Carol ~ u are so sweet thank u hun u had me in tears reading ur reply to me.  I pray ur signs are good signs for u our bodys have been through a lot over the last couple of weeks. 

Sifi ~ I know how u feel the longest two weeks of our lives.  If only they could sedate us for the 2WW.


----------



## CCrossed fingers

oh 2ww ladies don't we all sound like we're in the wars  - me with my idiot dithering man in the petrol station, Emmalily with monumentally muppet colleagues (you're too nice to go with them anyway) and IrishJo with nits for neighbours.  

I think I've been better mentally today.  Had a slight blip whilst stuck in horrible traffic coming home from work when every radio station was pants and I couldn't stop blinking thinking!  But I've had a nice evening with my horse and now I feel better.    Bit of X factor now then early night as HB away.

Wishing everyone a good nights sleep and if you have to think, have happy thoughts.
xx


----------



## JDG1

Hi everyone  

Hope you don't mind me joining you. Had ET on sunday and OTD is 2nd October.

Any tips on getting through the 2WW with sanity in tact would be much appreciated.

Jxx


----------



## Onthego69

Hello everyone 

CCrossed fingers - we can't help thinking about everything so much!  Sounds like you had a nice evening 

EmmaLilly - hope you had a nice session at the accupuncturist and chilled 

Tigger - hang in there 

Passenger42 - Please don't stress too much, it's still too early, hang on until your OTD 

Carol69 - Hi there! Fingers crossed for those symptoms  , especially as they are not your usual AF symtoms  That sounds positive! Nothing to report here, a few twinges, but just hanging in there..........

sifi, irishjo, MyTTC, jenni L lots of   for BFPs

Sarah , so sorry for your BFN, take care XXX

M xx


----------



## carol69

Good Evening Ladies, 

Misha, thanks honey thats really good PMA for me 

JDG1, welcome to this lovely thread.  The only tip I can give you is chat to us all regularly, it honestly does really help 

Crossedfingers, how lovely an evening with your horse , glad you feel a bit better today, its good for the PMA.  Sleep tight honey.

Emmalily, so glad we helped you today, thats what we're all here for honey. 

Tigger, it is very tiring isn't it?, so glad you are planning already, really good PMA. Well done girl  

Passenger, oh honey , you're right it is too early to test, So don't panic yet, your dreams are not over honey.  Its not over til the fat lady sings and I'm not singing yet (ha ha).   

AIE and Irishjo,   hang in there girls, you've not reached your OTD's, so don't give up yet  

Sifi1978,   for testing tomorrow, will be thinking of you, can't wait to hear that official news  

Jenny, I agree with Tigger, discharge is normal don't worry too much hun,   

MyTTCstory, hope you are hanging there in this crazy world we live in   

Love and hugs to you all, just trying to ignore back ache and abdo twinges.


----------



## MyTTCstory

I caved and tested a bit early - BFP! I'm quite surprised as I got a BFN with an out-of-date test on Sunday (I didn't know it was out of date when I did it!!) and then had a bit of brown spotting & cramps on Monday. Thrilled but a little apprehensive as I miscarried early last time.

Sifi, I'm not sure if it could be a trigger shot or not but it looks very promising!! If the line is getting darker then it's got to be a good sign   

Emmalily, what a horrible horrible person. You're better off without them. You do sound so nice so try not to let it get you down, you have far more important things to think about  

IrishJo, people are weird sometimes, maybe she's too scared to ask so it might be better to give her the benefit of the doubt. Your test was too early so hang in there! I tested too early too and got a BFN and now have a BFP!  

Carol, I had all those symptoms on Monday! My lower back didn't stop hurting until last night and there's still an aching there. Good luck!  

Aussie aka OTD buddy! I had bad AF cramps on Monday and was thinking the same thing re the progesterone pessaries. Hope going back to work isn't too torturous! I've still got my blood test on Friday. Are you doing a blood test or HPT?  

Passenger, the early tests can be wrong so test again in a couple of days (if you can wait!)  

Tigger, this would make the most sane person go crazy so you're not alone!  

JDG, to get through the 2ww I would say try to plan lots of fun things in so you're not just sitting at home/work and waiting  

CCrossed, hope you enjoyed your early night!  

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone  xx


----------



## Onthego69

Woohoo     Congratulations MyTTCstory   that's great news    !!!
I am far too scared to test early !!

M xx


----------



## irish jo

hi Everyone 

thank you so much for the support you all have been fantastic 

i have clamed down a good bit now and am going to wait until tomorrow morning to test 

as for my so called friend she has just lost a friend cos i dont want that kind of crap in my life going forward 

best of luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days and a huge congrats to MyTTCstory on the BFP and to everyone else who got a BFP 


keep the fingers crossed for me tomorrow morning 

xxxxx 

Love and light 

JO


----------



## MyTTCstory

My fingers are crossed for you Irish Jo. Good luck


----------



## janieh

Hi All,

Sorry, a me post as I just thought I'd update but need to go back to work! 

Well, I've had my follow up appointment at the Lister and am all ready to go again. The Dr agreed with me that the last cycle had not gone well, it was disappointing to get just 2 eggs after previously getting 8. I was on the short protocol, and a couple of my follies had just got too big, and so they didn't feel they had time to wait for the others to catch up. 

This time he's putting me back on the long protocol, however, I will only be on the downregging for about 1 week, whereas when I did it at Kings it was for 2.5 weeks. Other than that I'm still on the same drugs which is good, as I still have 6 days worth of Gonal-f in the fridge! He's also said that if the same things happens next time they are not to book me for egg collection straight away, and he'll have to review it to see if we can hold on a bit longer. So I'm now just waiting to start the process again. I think I'll start down-regging at the beginning of November and I'll have my results by mid-December. Anyway, I'm feeling a bit more positive now that I'm looking forward again, rather than just thinking about another failed cycle. I'm also planning on getting nice and fit and going to start pilates. 

hope everyone else who had BFNs this cycle is starting to feel better and look to the future. 

take care all.
Jx


----------



## JDG1

congratulations MTTCstory - what great news! 

Hello to everyone else -

wanted to ask a quick question - did anyone have water infection after ET? going to the Dr's in a mo as I htink I have one, but worried that it will affect out come of this cycle.

Jxx


----------



## carol69

Afternoon Ladies,  

MyTTCstory fantastic news, sooooo happy for you and DH     

AIE and IrishJo, good luck girls hope you are hanging in there with your positivity    

Sifi1978, any news honey,    thinking of you all day.

CCrossedfingers, hope you had a goon nights  sleep  and PMA is well and truly back with you 

Emmalily, hope your having a better day today hun, thinking of you  

Passenger, hope you're ok hun, and have decided not to do anymore tests until Monday.     

Jenny, hope your feeling better about some of your symptoms hun and not worrying too much 

Misha, thinking of you in this crazy 2ww.  I'm like you way too scared to test early.  

Tigger, hope the craziness has eased off a bit today and you still have that great PMA of yours  

JDG1, sorry hun never had water infection in this process,  I can't see it having an adverse effect, but you are right to get it checked.  I know a lot of ladies seem to get thrush during this process because of the pessaries and that doesn't seem to affect it.  Hope your ok hun 

AFM, well was quite positive yesterday with symptoms, but today have convinced myself that they are only AF symptoms and it hasn't worked yet again.  I also think the lower back ache actually feels more like a pulled muscle so yeah I think its a no again


----------



## CCrossed fingers

Don't panic yet Carol 69, you're not at your OTD yet.  Keep the faith Lovely.


----------



## lillyputt

hi my date for testing is wednesday the 28th of september. my second cycle this year after a miscarriage at 6 wks )-: . Fingers and toes crossed for everyone!
Does anyone use the chat room? been o a couple of times (ldies in waiting room) and its always empty. xxx


----------



## carol69

Welcome Lilyputt,   for BFP on 28th for you.  I'm afraid I don't use the chat room, can't speak about anyone else, but i think most of us chat on this thread.

Hi CCrossedfingers, thanks for the support honey, just what I needed.


----------



## pinkyshell

Hey, My test date is the 30th september. These 2 weeks are going so slowly. I have been on the chat room but haven't been for a while. Will probably go on Friday afternoon if you wanna chat about anything.

Take care and I am praying for BFP...


----------



## sifi1978

Hi ladies, 

sending out   's and    and of course   's to all

Massive congratulations to all the BFP's yay...   

And great big   's to those who found out that this cycle wasn't successful this time round...   thoughts for your next round and   that you get your BFP's soon  

I am a few days away from my OTD and have to admit that I have self prescribed myself with baby Aspirin... I have been taking 1 a day since my egg transfer... I thought it might help to avoid a miscarrage, I've had 3 in the past and would try almost anything... anyway I've been reading up on it and it says that it can encourage miscarriages... OMG PLS HELP ME... what have I've been doing??                    

I won't take anymore and will   that I haven't harmed anything which may be going on inside my tummy... pls   for me.... I'm sooo mad at myself right now     

xx


----------



## carol69

Sifi1978,

Don't worry hun, i've been prescribed 1x 75mg aspirin per day on each cycle of IVF.  I know lots of other ladies that have been prescribed this too.


----------



## sifi1978

omg... really...      &     thank you Carol69, I thought that it was only prescribed to women with blood clotting problems... do you think i should continue taking them then?


----------



## carol69

To be honest, just to be sure i would just check with your clinic in the morning and then that way you will know for sure that its ok.

Let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you.

xx


----------



## jenny L

Evening fellow crazies  

Thanks for all lovely messages - so reassuring I'm not/have not lost the plot 
I know that is it wrong but I love the fact that I can come here and not be embarrased (probably should be) or ask stupid questions or do stupid things. Thanks to everyone for being so honest, open and friendly.
Talking of stupid, I tested tonight and it tested negative, I'm trying not to get down about it and so wish I could have a wee drink!

My EC was 12th and the ET was the 14th which is very very quick - the twins were not doing so well so they wanted to pop them back!

My clinic are going to do the test on the 27th in the morning then call me, is this normal? I'm not looking forward to getting that call at work.

Getting fed up of the major AF pains and wish I knew for sure!!!!!!!

Huge hugs and happieness for all tonight that are waiting, celebrating or starting again.
xxxx


----------



## carol69

Hi Jenny,

Don't worry hun, your clinic testing in morning and ringing you is perfectly normal.  Don't give up yet, it is too early to test yet so this doesn't mean its over at all.  Your test date day after mine, so I'm with you all the way hun 

Stay positive and hang there


----------



## jenny L

Hi Carol

Thanks for that, Im sure before all this started I was sane.

How you copiing this time?

xx


----------



## carol69

Hi Jenny,

I'm sure there is no-one left on this site that is sane   ha ha.

Was doing ok, until today and have convinced myself its not worked.  You now the typical ups and downs in this 2ww.

Fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Passenger42

Hi All

Sifi1978, I was told by my Consultant that all UK experts prescribe 75mg of aspirin as it encourages blood flow to the uterus and it helps to ward off miscarriage.  

There has been some articles recently on yahoo saying not to take ibrobrufen tablets as there has been a clinical trial that reports that they carry a risk and also an anti inflammatory drug called Naproxen, but aspirin is fine and I am using it daily.  Its recommended for all people over 40 as it wards off stroke and heart attacks also.

How you doing Carol, I am moving my test day forward to Sat 24th as thats the official day, I was given Monday as they are closed at the weekend.  I am getting back ache, which is not the norm for me, this progesterone does weird stuff.

Jenny L, you are not alone, I tested too soon also, although sometimes I deal better with an idea it may not work rather than a big shock as I have to go into work and try act normal and keep off google all day is so hard.

Congrats to all you lovely ladies that got bfp's this week   

Love Passenger xx


----------



## sifi1978

Thank you Passenger42


----------



## CCrossed fingers

ok ladies, your advice please?  I had EC on 12th and ET on 14th.  I was told by the nurse to test 2 weeks later (would be 28th) but i've noticed the letter the clinic gave me says 16 days.  Which is right?  I'm trying very hard to not even consider testing before my OTD, but I've realised I don't actually know what that OTD is!!?
Can you help please, because if I should wait until 30th rather than 28th I'll need to get my head around that now!!
thanks everyone
X


----------



## carol69

Morning Ladies,  

CCrossedfingers, OTD is official test date.  Unfortunately, every clinic is different I had my ET on 13th and my OTD is 26th.  Can you give your clinic a ring to confirm with them, then that way you know for sure 

AFM, well i think its all over again for me girls , I suffer with a hip problem which is always exacerbated just before AF.  I knew in my last cycle that it hadn't worked due to the arrival of this pain.  And yes you've guessed, the pain cam on this morning, so i would safely say thats another BFN for me then .  The worst of it is my OTD is not until Monday, which is gonna mean a very long four days.  Sorry to put PMA down ladies.

Fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Fairybelle

Sifi-hey Hun!I just wanted to add also don't worry about the aspirin or be mad at urself at all,it's understandable u wanna do everything u can to make it work.I'm on 75mg aspirin a day cz Of my history of r/m/c and that was on the advice of my consultant.so maybe double check with ur dr Hun but I think aspirin is commonly used in ivf and r/c mc.

Good luck my lovely wishing u the very best for otd
xxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

*Lillyputt* ~ I also got to test on the 28th. I go on the chatroom sometimes hun but I completely forgot about the ladies in waiting section. Will difinately be checking that out. I am really stuggling to concentrate on anything at the mo. Lets hope the 28th is a lucky day for us all.

*Jenny* ~ I had EC on the 12th but i got to do a test on the 28th. I am stressing out already. I started bleeding earlier on all my other tx so if I can just get over the weekend I only have two more days to test.

Completely agreed with *Carole* about not being any sane people left lol. This process is so unbelievable hard. Massive  hun. I pray it not over for u hun.

*Crossed fingers* ~ I had EC on the 12th and ET on 15th. The clinic told me to test 16 days after EC which would make the 28th. Hope this helps.

AFM I am stressing girls I am sure my AF is going to show her up very soon. I got my friend staying with me this weekend (not good timing as I dont really want to show about my tx this time around) but I am panicking if AF shows up this weekend then I am going to be in a right state and not very good company. I will probaby just want to look myself away.

Also I have definately lost the plot. I had a grizzle last all because my DH nephew's girlfriend (who is only 16!!!) is due to have a baby this week. She is a lovely girl and i feel for her as she has had a terrible life but she told me last nite the baby's name. She is giving it my DH name as the baby's middle name and also will have the same surname (long story!!!) but basically it should have a different surname to that as his nephew isnt known by the same surname as my DH. I was so upset and I know this sounds really unreasonable but my little one should be the only one to carry DH surname on as he is the only boy in the family. 

I have just read my post back and OMG I really need to chill out and stop being unreasonable!!!!

Hope ur all good girls we r all one day closer!!!


----------



## MyTTCstory

Thanks for the congrats guys! 

Sifi, I take baby aspirin as part of my treatment plan and I've had some of the same symptoms as you (back pain & cramping) so try not to worry so much, it's good that you took the initiative and took the aspirin - but if I was you I would check with your clinic anyway. I don't have blood clotting problems but my clinic still prescribe it as empirical treatmetn and it won't do any harm  

Janieh, it sonds like you're making some good forward steps. Best of luck with your new cycle  

JDG, I hope it went well at the docs  

CArol, try to keep a PMA if you can. Although who am I kidding, I'm still on knicker watch!! But it's not over until it's over and these drugs play tricks on us   

Welcome lillyput, I have been on the chat room a couple of times, it's good for those crazy moments on the 2ww!  

Welcome too Pinkyshell! 

Jenny, it's very normal for the clinic to call. That's why some of the naughty ladies (like me) test before with a HPT! Not that I'm suggesting that you should do that, it's best to wait if possible. I tested on Sunday and got a BFN and then got a BFP yesterday, so I put myself through a load of stress for nothing.   

Passenger, thanks for the info about the ibuprofen, I'd prefer to put up with pain than take a risk!  

Ccrossed fingers, my clinic also say 16 days after a 3 day transfer if you're doing a HPT but it's 14 days if you do a blood test. I would wait as long as you can - see my comment above about early testing!  

Emmalily, I had a day at a wedding fair with a friend on Sunday after I got the BFN and it was the best thing I could have done. It put my mind off it for a few hours which is just what I needed. I'm not saying it's easy as it's definitely not, but you might be better being busy. Sorry you're upset about the baby's name, you can't help how you feel so don't feel guilty about it. You'll have a baby one day and he/she will carry the name on too.

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Onthego69

Morning Ladies 

*Carol69* - Please hang in there , until AF arrives there is hope for all of us   . As the others have said, these drugs make us think that AF is imminent and mix up our heads as well as our symptoms . Take it easy and fingers crossed for no AF 

*EmmaLily* - so hard to deal with family and friends who are having babies, especially as it's your name your DH's nephew's girlfriends baby will have . Hope you have a good weekend without any sign of AF 

*Sifi* - am also taking aspirin as part of treatment as I am an 'over 40', there seem to be a few of us taking it on here now, so as MyTTCStory has posted, it won't do any harm.

AFM - I have mild AF type pains, but nothing else, am hoping AF doesn't turn up before OTC on 27th, but am a little bit doubtful 

Lots of luck to all of the other ladies waiting out there for their BFPs - it's good to have this thread to come to with everyone in the same boat 

M xx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Misha, it could be implantation! I had cramps all day on Monday and thought it was over.

Emmalily, just to add to what Misha said, I'm not sure how old you are but I'm 32 and I still take it xx


----------



## Bonbers

hey ladies just got my first ever Bfp today after 7years of ttc and 5previous failed fresh ivf cycles, i stressed all the way through my tww analysing everything i had really bad af pain day 6 7 and 8  and on and off even now as I'm typing have a few! I started spotting day 10 old blood until it stopped on day 12! Had a sore throat and cold from day 3-6 too! I've had immune treatment this time round and an also taking aspirin almongst other drugs! Just wanted to give you my symptoms so that you can keep positive. Good luck to all of you wishing you all the luck in the world x x ps had a three day transfer sending you all lots of baby dust x x


----------



## Mistygal

Huge congrats Bonbers! That is inspirational news.     xxxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Congrats Bonbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clomper

Congratulations Bonbers!!!!


----------



## CCrossed fingers

well done Bonbers, that brilliant news


----------



## Bonbers

thanks for all your lovely messages x x


----------



## Onthego69

Congratulations Bonbers - fab news  

Thanks for letting us know your symptoms too , gives us ladies who feel like AF is on the way some hope 

M xx


----------



## carol69

Bonbers, congratulations honey, so happy for you      

Afternoon Ladies,

I'm sorry I dropped the mood down this morning,  just couldn't help it  , you know what its like. Well I did do a test just I know I shouldn't as it wasn't my FMU and I'd had a cup coffee, but anyway it said Neg as I thought it would (does say testing 4 days early is only 53% correct), but I'm pretty sure thats a long shot. I totally went to pieces this morning,  for some reason this time I had sort of convinced myself that it had worked, which is not like me I usually try not to. Anyway, was so angry  with myself for allowing myself to get that positive as the fall is even harder. Rang my SIL and went out with her 2 kids and I did some serious retail therapy  for my niece and nephew. Was quite nice actually, there is no way I was gonna sit around all day on my own.

I've got to carry on with meds and wait until Monday to go for Beta HCG, another £50 down the drain  . But then I will just have to pick myself up and start again. Just you get to thinking we've been trying for 11 yrs, we're not getting any younger and what if it won't ever happen.  That scares me so much.
xxx


----------



## irish jo

Hey ladies 

Hope u are all keeping well 

Well Carol I can completely agree with u I did my test this morn and it was a BFN 
So heart broken at the mo had blood test done and won't hear results until Monday but I am going to do another test on Friday morning has anyone heard of it happening that on testi g day it's a bfn and then a day or 2 afterwards it's a bfp I know I'm clutching at straws here but as we all know we will do anytime to keep those dres from being smashed again 

Love and light 


Jo


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hey ladies!

Emmalily - fancy seeing you here?!

My OTD is Monday 26th which will only be 13 days post EC. Early blood test as they want me off the Clexane etc ASAP if a negative..  I'll be doing those jabs a lot longer.
Up until yesterday had really sore nipples (sorry if TMI!) but that has now disappeared which is what happened last time with my BFN. Today I was really nauseous all morning. My rational mind knows it's far too early for morning sickness but your mind can't help
Playing tricks. I have always tested early on previous cycles and gave stupid pact with myself that if I make myself wait it will give me the result I want...is anyone else having loopy conversations like thus with themselves ?!?!

Insomnia from the steroids doing my head in but happy tonput up with anything if it improves my chances of a BFP.

Hello to everyone..will get to know more about you all over the coming stressful days no doubt

LJ x


----------



## MyTTCstory

Carol, it is too early as you know you naughty thing. I tested neg on Sunday and pos on Wednesday (Sunday was 12 dpo) so it can change. The thought of not having children scares me too but try to get through the next few days before you even think about that. Easier said than done, I know. Really hoping you get a better result in a few days.  

Irish, on one of my many google sessions I've read about people who got really late bfps. I don't want to give you false hope but it is definitely possible. Wishing you lots of luck  

Welcome LJ

Xx


----------



## carol69

Morning Ladies,

Good luck to everyone testing today  

MyTTCstory,     congratulations on your well deserved BFP, you go girl.  Thank you so much for your kind words of support.  I will hang in there until Monday, thanks again and enjoy your happiness.

IrishJo, I'm sorry hun, its sucks doesn't, thinking of you hun 

xxx


----------



## CCrossed fingers

HI ladies
just to say i'm off on holiday now and I've discovered that although i can view posts on my phone, I can't actually post.  So I just wanted to wish everyone huge luck for their tests and I'll be back on properly next Friday when i'm back at the laptop.  Fingers crossed to everyones BFP 
xx


----------



## aussieinengland

Just to update..  BFN for me.  Am a bit numb, but I know the statistics are never on our side, so am trying to be realistic about everything.


Much love to everyone.


----------



## MyTTCstory

Really really sorry to hear that Aussie   . I had high hopes for my OTD buddy. You sound like you're being very rational but I hope have lots of support around you and take the time to grieve. Sending you


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls this morning I have terrible pain down below (sorry TMI) is this normal I    its not AF!!! I have never had this before.  xxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

It's normal to get aches & pains in the 2ww and pregnancy but if you're very concerned then call your clinic. Good luck! x


----------



## jo185

Just wanted to let you all know that AF came this morning, so its another failed IUI for me.  Not sure how Im feeling.  Hard to keep bouncing back and going again.  I have one more IUI with Clomid before I move on to injections.  

I will be thinking of all you of yet to test and hope you are all BFP.
For those of you will BFN, just know there are lots of us out here who are going through it with you.

jo185


----------



## carol69

Jo185 and AIE,   so sorry girls. hang in there your dreams will come true you just have to hang on tho those dreams

xx


----------



## Onthego69

Aussieinengland & Jo185, so sorry ladies to see your BFNs , it's gutting to go through all of this and get a negative.  Take care and look after yourselves and don't lose hope 

Carol69 - Hang in there. Sorry the early test was negative, but it's not over yet......I understand when you say about not getting any younger (think we are similar ages), but hang on to your dreams, they do come true, PMA hun  Take care and hope you get through the weekend  

Irishjo - this is a such a horrible time, trying to stick to the dates and then getting our hopes up and falling down again.  FC for OTD 

AFM - Still lots of AF symptoms and pains, so bad I couldn't sleep last night  .  AF due today, but a few days left for OTD, so we'll see which comes first .

Hello to all of the other ladies on this thread, good luck!

M xx


----------



## cymbeline

Hi Misha,
                Lovely to see you on this thread!! I do hope you are okay  - am praying you have a positive.   I haven't been on FF for a while ( ie 6 days!), as I felt I was glued to my laptop and not concentrating at work! I needed to move on and be more positive. Also it has been Freshers week at work which has helped me to be busy.I think you said to me it wasn't my time and I have tried to hold on to that thought.I know I am luckier than most and I was getting so upset by others' stories too.
Today hasn't been great which I think is why I have logged on- found out about 3 different people's pregnancies  at work- they all deserve it alot as 2 of them old like me (!) and one young but had trouble conceiving, so while I am happy for them,  so I couldn't help but think - why didn't mine stick especially as one was also an IVF where she only had 1 put back like me. I have thought - did I do something wrong - get too hot etc ... but I know this is ridiculous.

Aussie in England - I am so sorry to hear your sad news  - it is so so hard and I know I couldn't have got through it without FF and the "negative cycle chat" thread has been great. You just wonder why not me? I do hope you can find the strength to try again.

Good Luck for all those waiting and hugs to all those with BFNs.  

Take care Imogen x


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Imogen, 

Lovely to see you post  It's hard to hear the good news sometimes, even though we are pleased for folk and their news . Isn't it the way, when things go wrong, that we always ask ourselves 'What if I had/hadn't done that - would it have been different?' and it is totally ridiculous, we don't need to beat ourselves up anymore.  Good to see you are planning on heading out again in May.

I am not very hopeful, just a feeling.  I am not letting myself think about the possibility of a positive result, it's self-presevation (rather than negativity), not so far to fall 

Take care,

M xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

Just a quick post from me, i got a bfn on wednesday. I am really gutted, we will maybe try agian next year if funds allow us.

good luck to everyone else


----------



## Clomper

Tweety,
My OTD buddy, I am so sorry for your BFN  
It's not fair.
Take a bit of time out now, spoil yourself a bit and keep your chin up.   
Chloe xx


----------



## sifi1978

Afternoon ladies, 

I am soo sorry to hear of the BFN's a few of you have experienced recently... my heart just sank, you are in my thoughts... sending you lots of       's &         's

Congrats to all who got their BFP's    for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you guys.

I've always been rubbish at personals, which is frankly due to my crap memory ...    

AFM- I got my 1st BFP today which is my OTD, however the cramps are very bad and i've started some light bleeding... really dont know if its spotting or worse...      its noting serious but given my past experiences with TTC I'm finding it very difficult to stay positive.  

   's     ,        &      's to all mwah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Well done Sifi!    A positive is a positive!! If you look in the "waiting for 1st scan" feed, there are so many ladies on there having bleeding, and all still hanging in there!!   

Sorry for all the BFNs, sending you big   

Clomper


----------



## sifi1978

Thank you Clomper I will check that thread out now... 

 &   &   to every1 x


----------



## carol69

Good Evening Ladies,

Sifi1978,  congrats hun, i told you it was definitely a positive.  Try not to worry and enjoy it.

Tweety, I'm so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you.  Hang in there and don't give up on your dreams. 

Misha, Try to stay positive hun, only three more sleeps to go hun.  I do know how you feel I had complete meltdown this week and am still not completely convinced.  But I have told myself there is nothing I can do until Monday now, what will be will be.    

Passenger, how are you doing hun, only two more sleeps to go for us.  Thinking of you


----------



## caro73

Hello there,

I'm on my tww. i'm doing my bloodtest tomorrow!!!  This will be my 3rd attempt. I have embryo quality issues so, feeling really anxious now.
I feel glad to be nearing the end of the tww though. I'm really starting to lose my marbles  !!
The best of luck to all you lovely lovely ladies !


----------



## carol69

Hi Caro73,

Welcome  ,

I'm testing tomorrow too so  for good results for both of us.

Don't worry hun, we've already lost our marbles, this 2ww is just crazy  isn't it.  Fingers crossed for the morning only one more sleep to go, will be thinking of you and waiting to hear your result.


----------



## Onthego69

Hi everyone,

Carol   have everything crossed for you tomorrow. It's such a rollercoaster, i hope that it's a positive for you     

sifi CONGRATULATIONS! Great news  

so sorry tweety, so hard to get this result. Take it easy and don't give up  

Good luck Caro73 


M xx


----------



## carol69

Thanks Misha, need all the the fingers crossed I can get at the minute 

Passenger42, so sorry hun , your turn is just around the corner.


xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Caro ~ Good luck for tomorrow! This 2ww will drive the most sane person insane lol 

Carol ~ Good luck for tomorrow to.  I have my fingers crossed for u both.  

AFM Well I have had a lush weekend my friend staying with me seems to have really taken by mind off things.  I just want until Wednesday still ing AF doesnt turn up before that.  Girls have any of u had any darkened nipples last nite they were really dark this morning just slightly darker.  I am taking estrogen, Cyclogest and Gestone injections so I am imagining this could all be a side effects of all the medication but u cant help ur imagination going while. 

I hope u are all having a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Caro and Carol - I share OTD with you both tomorrow ..let's pray for 3 out of 3!

LJ x


----------



## nicky noo 77

Good luck for tomorrow ladies


----------



## carol69

Evening Ladies, 

Ooh LJ good luck for testing tomorrow, three of us thats great  

Emmalily, so glad you had a lovely day with your friend.  Anything to take your mind of this 2ww is a blessing.  Can't help with the darkening of nipples I'm afraid mine have just been very very sore.  But I'm sure you get darker nipples when pregnant.  The problem is hun, due to the meds we're on its very hard to tell what is a sign of what 

Misha, hope you're having a better day today hun and have your PMA again.  ONly two more sleeps to go hun, will be thinking of you. 

Noahsark,   i hope you're in a better place now hun and trying to look forward.  You dream is just around the corner hun.

Caro73, masses of luck for testing tomorrow morning, will be thinking of you hun 

Thanks ladies for all your words of support for tomorrow morning, I'm gonna need it.  Starting to get butterflies already.


----------



## Clomper

Good luck to the three testing tomorrow!    

Fingers crossed for you all. 

Clomper xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls good luck for testing tomorrow I pray u all  get the results u dream of!!! Will be thinking of u all 

Carol ~ Its is all mind games init.  I wish I could fall sleep and wake up on Wednesday morning.  It is really driving me crazy 

xxx


----------



## jenny L

OMG = Good luck for tomorrow Ladies - I'm excited and nervous for you!!!!  
this drags on forever, every step feels like a hurdle getting harder all the time!
Roll on Tuesday for me 

jenny xx


----------



## sifi1978

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one to say good luck to all who are testing this week       &        


x


----------



## carol69

Morning Ladies, 

Well its a BFN just as I suspected.  How many times must I do this, so angry at the moment.   Think thats to stop myself breaking down yet again


Caro73 and LJ, good luck girls please get better news than me.


----------



## MyTTCstory

Oh carol69, I'm sorry. Let yourself be angry, upset or whatever you need. Life can be so unfair    

Good luck today caro73 &  LJ


----------



## Onthego69

Carol, I am so sorry  .
Life is so unfair sometimes.  You've been through so much already  
Take your time to get over this, be good to yourself and do what you have to do.  Can you take some time out today to lay low so you can begin to process what has happened?

Take care and don't give up on your dream 

M xx


----------



## sifi1978

Good Morning, 

Carol69 I am truly srry about your result this morning   I was   ing for a BFP for you today. Please don't give up, your time is coming I know it.     ing for your BFP with your next cycle


----------



## EmmaLily

Carol I am so sorry to hear ur news hun.  Scream, shout and cry if u need to hun u need to allow urself to grieve hun. I am thinking if u today   xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Carol I am so sorry to hear your sad news   I know how you feeling right now as I got my BFN yesterday and we are both totally devastated, angry, hurt, upset. So hard and cruel what we have to go through, be kind to yourself and take care.


Thinking of you   


Nicky
x


----------



## sifi1978

to you nicky noo 77, very sorry to hear your sad news    

Take it easy today x


----------



## EmmaLily

Morning Girls. What have i done?  I still feel like AF is going to start and a couple of days ago I felt like a pulling pain. But just now I coughed and I had this unbelievable pain deep in my right side. It took my breathe away and lasted for about 10 seconds. OMG does anyone know what this could have been? Do u think if it has worked then I could have jeopardised everything? I am going  xxx


----------



## Passenger42

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update to say its BFN for me today and feeling very down about this whole process   .  Fingers crossed for anybody else still waiting to test this month, hope its good news for you all   

love, Passenger xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Passenger ~ I am so sorry to hear ur terrible news.  U need to give urself time to grieve hun.  xxx


----------



## jules23

Hiya

So sorry Carol and Nicky Noo to hear your news.   

This 2ww is terrible. I did a pregnancy test today  and was a BFN I am having a blood test on Friday as I was supposed to have blood test this  Saturday. Is it too early?  It was a test you can do six days early.   

Thinking of everyone else now who is analysing every twinge and thinking the worst.

Take care everyone.


----------



## jenny L

Hello Carol and nicky noo

So sorry to hear your news, just awful and all my thoughts are with you. 
Jules I'm hoping not as i testes yesterday and got a no. My otd is tomorrow so I'm hoping it's wrong. 
This is the longest day and am dreading it.
Hugs to everyone, xxx


----------



## chrisgib

Hi all,

My OTD isn't until Thursday but I'm a dreadful early tester, and amazingly it turned positive on Saturday - still can't believe my luck. Just pray it sticks, and is in the right place this time. I have had nausea all week, but put that down to anxiety, and a heavy low tummy feeling if that makes sense.

Good luck all of you testing this week.   

Christine
xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Jenny good luck for tomorrow hun from hearing stories from the other girls I think a lot can change within a space of a day or so with regards to BFN turning into BFP.  What test r u doing?  I am a bit worried I am testing on 28th (as long as AF stays away long enough) I have a First Response test but was told to use a good brand name by the clinic! Not sure if First Response is classed as a good brand or should I use Clearblue.  

Chrisgib ~ Congratulation hun Well done!!! xxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

I've had my BFP confirmed today with a hcg of 1070! I originally had my test on Friday but the clinic cocked it up and told me it was 2.39 so I totally panicked. I can't believe they did that as I could have stopped my meds and/or got really drunk (I certainly felt like a drink or 10!)

I just want to tell my story quickly to give hope to other ladies who are losing their PMA..

Sunday (9dp3dt) - BFN with CB early HPT (afterwards realised it was out of date)

Monday (10dp3dt) - cramping all day & a tiny bit of brown spotting. 

Tuesday (11dp3dt) - still cramping so wore a sanitary towel as I was convinced it was over

Wednesday (12dp3dt) - tested first thing on CB digital HPT - BFP! 1-2 weeks

Friday (14dp13dt) - blood test, incorrect result was given at 2.39 (it was actually 239 apparently). Did HPT on the evening and got 2-3 weeks which gave me hope.

Mon (17dp3dt) - retest and BFP confirmed

So ladies, don't give up! And definitely don't stop taking your meds unless you are 100% sure.

Lots of love &   to all xx


----------



## EmmaLily

WOW Myttcstory that is amazing news u give hope to us all.  That is a terrible mistake on the clinic's behalf but thank goodness u didnt stop meds.  So pleased for u xxx


----------



## kez2010

Hi, 

A pleased to see there have been some BFP's since I was last on here - congrats ladies. 

Very sad to hear the BFN's keep coming though. It's so awful. My heart goes out to you. I wish you   for the future. 

I had BFP 02/09 went for scan 22/09 nothing there   HCG 1199 on 22/09. Further test Sat 1200    looks like it's all over but at the moment they don't know if ectopic or m/c. Scans today and still can't find anything. More bloods being done Weds but have accepted that it's all over. 

Worst thing is I haven't had any pains, bleeding or any negative signs  

We have a cold one waiting for us so we just want to find out exactly what happening so we can have another go - why we want to put ourselves through this again I don't know but I guess we all keep trying because it does happen. 

Good luck all
Kez x x


----------



## EmmaLily

Kez massive   to u hun.  U r so brave hun.  My heart goes out to u.  Thinking of u xxx


----------



## kez2010

Thank you. This site does help doesn't it? Knowing we are all going through it and hearing the good stories. 

x x


----------



## katben

Hi, 
Don't know if I'm in the right place or not. I had ET on Friday 17th Sept so am now 10 days past. I had dark brown spotting yesterday (just when I wiped, sorry if tmi!), which is gradually turning redder, still just when wiping, but more of it. It doesn't feel like AF, and I've had no other signs of a period that I would usually have. AF would be due today though, and I can't stop worrying. I rang the clinic earlier who said not to worry unless it went bright red, but I still am worrying!

Has anyone else had anything like this?  Is it too early to test? I'm due to test on Saturday. I don't know, trying to stay positive, but can't help feeling this is it 

Hugs to everyone else on this emotional journey right now xx


----------



## jenny L

EmmaLily = Thanks for the wishes, I used ones from Amazon that said they supplied the NHS, 1 of 2 x Ultra Early - 20mIU Pregnancy Midstream Tests - they were only a couple of quid so hopefully they are crap 
I did find a website that had done testing and their results said to stay away from clearblue but who knows.

Myttc - Fantastic news, rubbish way to get the news but what wonderful news - so happy for you!!  

katben -  I did not have spotting but sounds like implantation bleeding which is really good - call your clinic if you are worried.

Passenger42 - gutted for you, so so sad. All my kindest thoughts with you.

I've decided that if I get a no tomorrow then I'm hitting the wine properly, bread, chocolate and sex then a bath - if i'm going to be miserable then I'll do it drunkenly with undetox food!

good luck for anyone else tomorrow who has their tests - fingers, legs, arms and eyes crossed


----------



## LJyorkshire

BFN for me ladies. Thats 8 embies in 3 treatments that have completely failed to
implant..just feel like a massive failure  

LJ x


----------



## katben

Oh  LJ, I don't know what to say, except I'm thinking of you...

As for me, it's now bright red, so guessing it's AF  have increased Cyclogest to 3 daily but not holding out much hope for a BFP now.

xxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

LJ ~ Thinking of u hun and sending u a big cwtch   !!!! Look after urself hun xxx

Katben ~ So sorry to hear that.  When u due to test?


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks girls for ur reassurance and kind wishes it really means a lot.  I am absolutely driving myself crazy.  I am in the toilet checking every 20 minutes.  Big day tomorrow I dont know if I want to know if its bad tho.  Michelle I was so tempted to test early but DH insisted if I havent bled early I must wait   .  This is the closest I have ever got to test day I always bleed early 5 - 3 days before test day so heres hoping but I think it could be the gestone injections they have given me.  I hope I havent jinxed myself saying that now!  Also almost everyday I have seen 1 magpie but last nite I saw 4!!! I almost crashed my car counting them!  

xxx


----------



## katben

Due to test on Saturday...trying to wait and don't want to see the negative, cause til then I guess there's always a little bit of hope that it could still have worked.... Can't stop crying this morning, feel so helpless today xx


----------



## katben

Emma Lily, I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Katben ~ Thank u hun I need all the good luck I can get.  Massive    to u hun this 2ww is difinately sent to try us.  Could it be implantion bleeding?  I believe that other girls on this thread have had bleeding and gone on to have BFP.  Did u have one or two put back?  I    it is ur turn this time hun.


----------



## katben

I was hoping it was implantation bleeding, but I think it's too red for that now, and that there's too much of it. It's our first cycle, so I don't really know what to expect from day to day.  
We only had one put back because, though we got a good amount of eggs (20, egg donor so kept 10), only 5 were mature and only one fertilised but low grade with vacuoles. Had it put back in the day after EC, had just split into 2 cells against all expectations, we were hoping we had a little fighter on our hands. So, no frosties either. I'm hoping against hope that it's going to be ok, but I think I'm just tormenting myself...don't know whether to test now and get it out of the way. Just waiting for a call back from the clinic now to see what they say. Thank you xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Emmalily - hang on in there girl. Not long to go.

Katben - big   its horrible being in limbo. Bet you just want to know now don't you?

LJ x


----------



## MyTTCstory

Kez, I'm so so sorry to hear that. It's really similar to what happened to me in my last cycle and I know how much it hurts.   

LJYorkshire, don't feel like a failure, you've done everything you can. I hope you can take some time out to think about your next steps.   

Katben, I'm hoping you're wrong. Good luck for Saturday   

Emmalily, it's got to be a good sign if you've not bled whereas you did before. Lots of luck for tomorrow   

Baby dust to all


----------



## katben

Thanks guys, I'm desperate to know, but I'm going to be good and wait til Saturday! I've spoken to my nurse at the clinic who just advised to stay home and rest, seeing as I've already increased my pessaries. Don't know what to think it is, so back to just having fingers crossed now  

Here's hoping we all get what we're wishing for xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Katben I do know how u feel as usually I always bleed early on my 4 IUI's and my previous IVF.  I know its torture.  I cried buckets before my OTD day.  I felt like I had been robbed of the 2ww.  Thinking of u hun and praying it all works out for u xxx


----------



## jenny L

OMG, so two failed home kits and I got a...... 
Kateben - do not give up hope yet, its not over till the fat lady sings!
Emmalily - one more sleep and then positive news I'm sure.

I'm so exicited, my scan is not for a month which will drag by. I've only got one pessary left so I'm really worried that AF will start.

LJyorkshire - I am so sorry and sending you lots and lots of hugs. have an early night and don't beat yourself up.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Passenger and LJ sorry to hear about your BFN take care of yourselves    


TTC and Jenny congratulations ladies     great to hear some positive stories   


hello to all the lovely ladies on this thread, good luck and     to all.


x


----------



## katben

Jenny - congratulations!!! 

Emma Lily..good luck again for tomorrow!

Thanks everyone, it means alot, and really helps to know you're all out there xxx


----------



## katben

Just noticed I'm in the wrong group as my test day is actually 1st October - in my distress this morning I didn't notice sorry! Should I start posting in the October group or can I be a wee fraud and stay here?!?!? xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Thank u girls for ur kind wishes I need all the luck I can get.  My dh is working at 4am tomorrow so will be testing before he goes to work as he doesnt want me to be on my own.  I am absolutely panicking but at least tomorrow I will know either way and my 2ww will be over!!! I really feel for my poor dh he is in a right state, he's shaking like a leaf it makes u realise that its not all about me and he is just as desperate for this mircle as me.  Fingers crossed.  xxx

Good luck to all the other girls testing tomorrow.  xxx


----------



## sifi1978

EmmaLily -   &   for tomorrow hun


----------



## pinkyshell

Had light bleeding yesterday which was normal apparently but woke up this morning on my period. Had blood test which confirmed the worse.

BFN    

Have found it hard to excepty but have to move on and work out what to do next.


----------



## Toothfairy

Pinky shell don't loose hope my love

Your time will come too... It's better to know now than to have a BFP now and then complications later

Everything happens for a reason.. I know it doesn't feel great now but you will look back at this in the future and be proud of yourself for being able to overcome this awful phase in your life xxxx


----------



## Onthego69

Had bloods done today and after several positive hpts, looks like it's all over, beta hcg only 22 

All the very best of luck to those testing tomorrow  

M xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Ok girls I done my test all 4 of them and they are all showing up with a cross.  but the line is quite faint!!!! I think it has worked but not really sure? OMG I sound thick but I am really confused and dont want to get my hopes up.  The line is so faint I am not sure!!! I am going to ring my clinic when they open and see what they say.  What do u think girls.  xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Emmalilly

What hpt are you using? 

a line is a line  xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Clueblue plus!!!


----------



## Toothfairy

I used the clinic 1 initially

Then first response

Now use clear blue digital - to see the words pregnant... It the best feeling ever xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

How far after ur OTD did u start using Clearblue digit? I think I need to see the words to believe it.  I really pray this is!!!!


----------



## Toothfairy

I tested with a clear blue digital the morning of my OTD went out and got it...  

It said pregnant 1-2 weeks.. Which changed to 3+ weeks sighing a few days 

Go for it....  xx


----------



## miraclex2

Sorry to gatecrash Emmalily it is a BFP hun so congrats I did 2 clearblue plus at wkend 3 days before AF was due and got faint cross to, so Monday morning did a CB digi and got pregnant 1-2wks x


----------



## Toothfairy

Congratulations Coles mummy..

It's the best feeling ever to get to read those words xxxx


----------



## miraclex2

yes it is toothfairy..congrats to you to, I'm still in shock of to the hospital at 9am to pick up heparin injections and cyclogest, seeing cons next week and will be booked in for early scan so its all systems go lol.

Good luck to all the ladies testing I'm living proof that miracles do happen    x


----------



## katben

EmmaLily..congratulations...I'm sure it must be a BFP!
Toothfairy and Coles Mammy  Congratulations for you too, I';m so pleased for you three, glad it's your time xxx

PinkShell and Misha I'm so sorry, don't lose hope xxxx


----------



## Jem2

Ladies,

I thought I should post - as you can see by my signature today was my OTD and we had the BFN we had been expecting. For us this is the end of the book (it's been to long of a journey to say chapter!!) 

For the duration of our married life we have been aiming for IVF/ICSI and now we are done, we are both so exhausted by it all it's time to say enough is enough. We are going to go forward and enjoy the life which is planned for us - it doesn't make it any easier by trying to sound positive because hell it hurts!!

I would like to thank you all for your support throughout this journey. I'm afraid I will also very rarely post on here (I will pop on to check how your all doing!!) - this is personal choice and I feel that I need to step away from this madness and try to gain some normality. You are all in my thoughts and  I wish you all so much luck - I really do hope your dreams come true.

Love Jem x


----------



## Sharon.Liverpool

Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind me joint this thread.

I had ET on Monday. It's only day 3 and I'm climbing the Walls. Any ideas if how you all cope with it. We have been blessed by coming this far we just dont want it snatched away from us now :-(

Thank you xx


----------



## kez2010

Misha69 - am so sorry, am in the same situation. still waiting for a plan from hospital as no signs on scans. I wish you a quick resolution (and I pray for a miracle for you). 

Jem2 - am so sad for you. Only thing stopping me falling apart is next round so can't imagine how hard it is for you. There is a bright future for you and DH. 

I thought 2ww was "limbo land" from hell but this is worse   just want a conclusion not to just be hanging. 

Congrats to the BFPs it's awesome, enjoy, believe and well done. 

K x x


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks for u good wishes girls just done clearblue digital and got a    1-2.  I am slightly calmer now. Just praying its our mircle after a long 10 years xxx

Good luck to u all testing tomorrow

xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Congratulations on the BFP's always lovely to read and hear positive stories.   


So so sorry to hear about the BFN's life can be so cruel sometimes, take care ladies and be kind to yourselves   


x


----------



## jenny L

emmalilly - Fabulous news, so so so happy for you!!!!!

has anyone got ohss after getting a BNP?  My stomach is huge and i'm getting shooting pains so going in tomorrow for tests. slightly worried now - help¬¬


----------



## JDG1

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to ask a question OTD is sunday, but last night had light pink show and been having af pains so thought it was all over. Did a HPT at 12 pm last night to sort of confirm not worked but got BFP! confused. so 2am this morning I was in asda buying a variety of HPT's. Did some at 5am and another just now and all positive. Problem is still have af pains and now have brown in my CM (it's light brown but seems a bit more each time I got to the loo).

anyone had this??

jxx


----------



## EmmaLily

JDG Woow that is amazing news hun.  Not sure about the brown CM but I had AF pains from ET right through to testing.  Have u rang ur clinic prehaps they can help more!!!


----------



## JDG1

thanks Emmalily

have left a couple of messages with clinic - but as usual no ones got back to me. don't know whether to increase the number of pessaries i'm using - i've seen other people on here mention that. 

hopefully they will ring back soon.

jxx


----------



## EmmaLily

When I started bleeding on my previous cycles they have upped it from 2 to 3!!! I hate that when the clinic's dont ring back its so fustrating!!! Let us know hun xxx


----------



## JDG1

Hi all, 

sorry for no personals - a bit all over the place at the mo.

just an update -clinic rang and they have said it is a BFP. possibly as I had two embies put back it could be that one failed to implant and that is the spotting. they've booked me in for scan on 18th of October. they don't do blood tests! i said the brown spotting had got more as the day went on and still have af type cramps although not really painful, but she didn't seem concerned and said it was common - I reiterated that I would normally have af today - but again said she wasn't concerned as brown spotting - got to keep an eye on it and obviously let them know if anything changes..

god, I can't believe it and really don't want to tempt fate by getting too excited. still got a long way to go, but at least it's a positive and praying that it stays that way   .

good luck to all those testing soon - this is such a stressful time.

Jules xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

I got a BFN on my bloods today. HCG 3 - less than 7 is not pregnant  . 

Sorry on personals this time. 

Tigger x.


----------



## althorley

hi ladies, i had 3 blasts transfered on the 24th sep and took a hpt today which waz 6dpt. i got a bfn. does any1 think there still hope and mayby to eRly? feel so dwn.xx


----------



## fairymagic

Hi Ladies, I got a BFP yesterday morning on all 3 on my home pregnancy tests, had my bloods taken for the HCG which showed that I was pregnant but my levels were at 34 and the clinic like it to be above 50 at this stage.  I have to go back to the clinic on Monday for my levels again to be taken with the hope that they continue to rise.  Has any one else had the same as this or similar, I want to get excited about being pregnant but am afraid to incase it goes wrong and the levels don't continue to rise.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month so this thread comes to a close.

Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time  
Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP 
Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. 


Pinkcat x


----------

